# Amoklauf in München: Killerspiele am Pranger, Innenminister: "Schädliche Wirkung"



## Peter Bathge (24. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Amoklauf in München: Killerspiele am Pranger, Innenminister: "Schädliche Wirkung"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Amoklauf in München: Killerspiele am Pranger, Innenminister: "Schädliche Wirkung"


----------



## hypsi (24. Juli 2016)

Angeblich Waffe im "Darknet" gekauft. 300 Schuss Munition dazu.  Aber die Killerspiele sind Schuld


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Juli 2016)

Eine stärkere Debatte? Nicht etwa Problemlösungen?


----------



## D-Wave (24. Juli 2016)

Danke Islamisten jetzt sind wir Gamer wieder Schuld.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (24. Juli 2016)

Mein Gott, ich dachte diese Debatte wäre endgültig in der Mottenkiste der Schnappsideen verschwunden. Ich bin es jedenfalls langsam leid, mich mit so einem Dummfug noch argumentativ auseinanderzusetzen...


----------



## FalloutEffect (24. Juli 2016)

Immer der gleiche Quark. Wenn Videospiele der Grund für Amoktaten wären, dann würden hier wohl zigtausende, tickende Zeitbomben rumlaufen. Das mal einer ausfällt, ist nun mal der Statistik geschuldet. Aber es ist wohl unwahrscheinlicher Opfer eines Amoklaufs zu werden, als vom Blitz getroffen zu werden. De Maziere kann wahrscheinlich nicht mal die Spiele benennen die so gefährlich sein sollen. Achja wurden bei dem Amokläufer auch schon CDs von Manson, Slipknot und Rammstein gefunden....?


----------



## Terracresta (24. Juli 2016)

Darauf hab ich förmlich gewartet. Die Schuld wird wieder auf Spiele abgewälzt. Der Typ gehört als Minister abgesetzt!

Schauen wir uns doch mal die Menschheit an und wie sie nichts aus den Weltkriegen und allen Kriegen zuvor gelernt hat. Diejenigen, die ihre Machtspielchen ausüben sind alles ältere Semester. Diese gern als "starke" Männer gefeierten haben die Leben von unzähligen Menschen auf dem nicht vorhandenen Gewissen, aber werden selbst von Ottonormalbürgern noch hochgelobt. Da wird ein Putin verehrt oder Leute gehen nach dem Putschversuch in der Türkei mit Erdogan-Bildern auf die Straße.
Viele scheinen wirklich zu glauben es gibt nur Schwarz und Weiß, Gut und Böse. Das hat alles absolut nichts mit Spielen gemein und wenn Medien so einen großen Einfluss hätte, müsste man Bücher, Filme und die Nachrichten mit Gewalt als Inhalt ebenso verbieten. Hat schon jemals einer gehört, dass ein Krimi verboten wurde, weil er als Anleitung für einem Mord diente?


----------



## Bonkic (24. Juli 2016)

schon komisch, wenn man selbst zur gruppe gehört, die an den pranger gestellt wird (gamer), gibts plötzlich einen großen aufschrei. aber moslems pauschal als potentielle terroristen hinzustellen. damit hat so mancher komischerweise kein großartiges problem.


----------



## Enisra (24. Juli 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> Danke Islamisten jetzt sind wir Gamer wieder Schuld.



und Natürlich interessiert sich der Braune Sumpf auch nicht für Tatsachen


----------



## hypsi (24. Juli 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> Danke Islamisten jetzt sind wir Gamer wieder Schuld.



LUL. De Maiziere ist CDU Politiker und kein Islamist soweit mir bekannt ist.


----------



## Atuan (24. Juli 2016)

hypsi schrieb:


> LUL. De Maiziere ist CDU Politiker und kein Islamist soweit mir bekannt ist.


Soweit DIR bekannt ist! D-Wave weiß da mehr als du


----------



## Seegurkensalat (24. Juli 2016)

War mir schon in dem Moment klar als bekannt wurde, dass er gerne CS gespielt hat. Damit haben sich meine Hoffnungen auf ein Dead Rising 4 in Deutschland zerschlagen und ein weiteres Mortal Kombat wird wohl nicht mehr so leicht durchgewunken wie das letzte.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Juli 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> Danke Islamisten jetzt sind wir Gamer wieder Schuld.


Ich hab nur drauf gewartet, dass sowas kommt. 

Frage: Meinst du das echt ernst?


----------



## MattiSandqvist (24. Juli 2016)

Es könnte heute abend wieder sehr schön nervig werden, denn Christian Pfeiffer ist bei "Hart aber Fair" (ARD 21:45 Uhr) zum Thema eingeladen.  

http://www1.wdr.de/daserste/hartaberfair/sendungen/amokinzeitendesterrors-100.html


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. Juli 2016)

Und die Berichterstattung bzw die PK der Polizei fingen so nüchtern und besonnen an.


----------



## Phone (24. Juli 2016)

Was ist mit Filmen wie Rambo oder Guardians of the Galaxy der ab 12 ist, wo massenhaft Leute sterben oder ein Baumwesen 3 Leute aufspießt und sie dann gegen die Wand schleudert. 
Dazu kommt aggressive und hetzerische Musik die man in JEDEM Genre findet teils halt als Subtext...

Das Ding ist das die Politiker selber es nicht hin bekommen eine Lösung zu finden daher brauchen sie einen Schuldigen.
Zudem bin ich fest davon überzeugt dass Menschen die so etwas machen schon im Vorfeld einen knax haben. Ob das von Mitschülern oder Eltern stammt oder einfach im Kopp was nicht stimmt.

Zudem gab es es zu Mariokart und Pacman Zeiten auch schon Massenmorde und Anschläge gab.


----------



## Orzhov (24. Juli 2016)

MattiSandqvist schrieb:


> Es könnte heute abend wieder sehr schön nervig werden, denn Christian Pfeiffer ist bei "Hart aber Fair" (ARD 21:45 Uhr) zum Thema eingeladen.
> 
> Amok in Zeiten des Terrors – wie verändert die Angst das Land? - Sendungen - Hart aber Fair - Das Erste



Ist das dieser "Schrotflinten nachladen ist Ersatzmasturbation"-Experte?


----------



## MattiSandqvist (24. Juli 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ist das dieser "Schrotflinten nachladen ist Ersatzmasturbation"-Experte?



Könnte gut sein. Zuletzt gab er Computerspielen die Mitschuld am Terror.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (24. Juli 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ist das dieser "Schrotflinten nachladen ist Ersatzmasturbation"-Experte?



Hm, tatsächlich finde ich das erstaunlich ansprechend in Spielen, jetzt weiß ich auch endlich wieso


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (24. Juli 2016)

MattiSandqvist schrieb:


> Es könnte heute abend wieder sehr schön nervig werden, denn Christian Pfeiffer ist bei "Hart aber Fair" (ARD 21:45 Uhr) zum Thema eingeladen.
> 
> Amok in Zeiten des Terrors – wie verändert die Angst das Land? - Sendungen - Hart aber Fair - Das Erste



Da kommen mir in der Tat bei mir Gewaltfantasien hoch. Allerdings eher in Form einer ehrlichen niedersächsischen Backpfeife


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Juli 2016)

MattiSandqvist schrieb:


> Es könnte heute abend wieder sehr schön nervig werden, denn Christian Pfeiffer ist bei "Hart aber Fair" (ARD 21:45 Uhr) zum Thema eingeladen.
> 
> http://www1.wdr.de/daserste/hartaberfair/sendungen/amokinzeitendesterrors-100.html


Heute Abend? Sondersendung?
Haf läuft doch für gewöhnlich montags.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spassbremse (24. Juli 2016)

Ach, immer das Gleiche. Muss man nicht mehr ernst nehmen. 

Man sollte versuchen, zu verstehen, wie Politiker ticken und sich in ihre Lage zu versetzen.

Die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung _erwartet _von einem Innenminister, dass er nach so einer Tat "Problemlösungsansätze" präsentiert, selbst wenn jeder mit einem Fünkchen Restverstand (inklusive des Ministers!) weiß, dass es für komplexe Probleme niemals einfache Lösungen geben kann.

Trotzdem _muss_ er _irgendwas_ präsentieren. 

Hier bietet sich nun einmal das "böse Killerspiel" an, denn der Innenminister ist letztlich auch nur ein braver "Parteisoldat", immer mit Blick auf die jeweilige Wählerklientel.

Und im Falle der Union, oder speziell CDU sind das nun einmal eher...ältere Menschen, für die Computer generell Teufelszeug und -spiele ganz insbesondere das Schlimmste vom Schlimmen darstellen, einfach weil sie selbst keinen Zugang dazu haben. 

Im Gegenzug sind diejenigen, die an Games, speziell Egoshootern, ein geradezu fundamentales Interesse haben, eher nicht im Wählerdunstkreis der CDU zu verorten.


Hinzu kommt noch, dass es auch von seiten der Industrie und Wirtschaft grünes Licht gibt. 
Im Vergleich zu deutschen "Kernkompetenzen", wie Maschinen- und Autobauern, dürfte die Lobby der Gameshersteller eher dürftig ausfallen, sprich: kann getrost von seiten der Politik ignoriert werden, da schlichtweg zu "unwichtig". Abgesehen davon haben sich weite Teile der deutschen Entwickler-Szene seit Jahren sowieso in Richtung "Casual Browser Games"/ "Free-2-Play" verabschiedet, insofern gibt es da  wohl auch keine echten Gegenstimmen. 

Also kann, nein, muss ich mir als CDU-Innenminister faktisch (wieder) ein Thema wie "Killerspiele" zu eigen machen, denn so kann ich bei meiner Klientel kräftig und v. a. BILLIG punkten. Kostet nix, tut niemandem weh - außer denen, die mich aus parteitaktischer Sicht sowieso nicht interessieren.


----------



## Jan8419 (24. Juli 2016)

Der alte Opa hat echt Probleme.                      Wahrscheinlich sind auch alle Amoklaufer  einkaufen gegangen und besitzen ein Auto        oder haben schon mal in ihrem Leben Schokolade probiert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Juli 2016)

Statt den Möchtegern-Experten Pfeiffer hätten sie besser einen von den Rocketbeans-Jungs einladen können, das würde schon eine einseitige bis "dämonisierende" Killerspiel-Debatte verhindern. Aber bei der Gästeliste scheint wohl wieder ein sehr rückständig-konservatives Auswahlverfahren stattgefunden zu haben.

Nix mit "Wir haben verstanden", wie Plasberg mal vor Jahren nach einer ähnlichen Thematik-Sendung vorgab.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## doomkeeper (24. Juli 2016)

Alle Amokläufer essen brot und trinken Wasser. Verbietet Brot und Wasser! 

Ich frage mich wie oft man noch die Computerspiele dafür verantwortlich machen möchte. Seitdem dass zocke sind die Computerspiele immer an solchen  Dingen schuld.
Merken die langsam nicht selber dass es nicht funktioniert?


----------



## moeykaner (24. Juli 2016)

Jedes mal, wenn einer Amok läuft oder eine Terroranschlag passiert, wird wochenlang nichts anderes mehr berichtet. Da wird die Biografie jedes Einzelnen analysiert und zur Schau gestellt. Wenn keiner über die Hohlköpfe berichtet, dann gibts auch nicht soviele Nachahmer. Sollen sie nur schreiben, dass dort etwas passiert ist und XYZ Menge an Leuten getötet wurde und Punkt. Einfach nicht weiter drüber berichten. Ich weiß schon warum ich inzwischen keine Nachrichten mehr verfolge, wenn es sich vermeiden lässt.


----------



## Headbanger79 (24. Juli 2016)

Ach ja...früher die Rockmusik, dann die Filme, zeiweise HEavy Metal Muiks und nun alle Jahre wieder die pöhse pöhsen Ballerspiele...

Ich sehe es so wie einige andere hier, der gute Minister muss jetzt halt irgendwas sagen um der breiten Masse zu zeigen "wir sehen  einen Teil des Problems und müssen darüber diskutieren", dann tauchen wieder ein paar der üblichen Verdächtigen auf (Pfeiffer...), es werden viele Klischees durchgewalzt und letzten Endes passiert...gar nichts, zumindest glaube ich das.


----------



## nuuub (24. Juli 2016)

Komisch das ganze.

Wenn ich "Killer-Spiele" spiele, kommt keinerlei Aggressivität in mir hoch. Ich verspüre keine Lust im RL jemanden zu schlagen, oder gar zu töten.

Auf der anderen Seite...

Wenn ich Nachrichten lese, über Politiker die lügen, betrügen und mit vollen Bezügen durchkommen. Wenn ich die Sprüche der Politiker lesen muss, die nicht viel Ahnung vom leben haben, aber Entscheidungen treffen die millionen Bürger betreffen. Wenn ich sehen muss was Konzerne wie Nestle in Afrika machen, und was Peter Brabeck zum Thema Wasser sagt.

Ja verdammt, dann kommt Wut in mir hoch. Dann würde ich liebend gern die entsprechende Person schlagen.

Seis drum, die Vollidioten in Berlin werden es eh nicht verstehen. :/


----------



## MRRadioactiv (24. Juli 2016)

Wenn man sonst keinen Plan hat, oder es keine Antwort gibt - dann waren es die "Killerspiele" - was sonst?!


----------



## doomkeeper (24. Juli 2016)

Es wäre gelogen zu sagen dass Computerspiele keinerlei Wirkung auf uns Konsumenten haben. Es ist aber komplett Bullshit zu sagen dass Computerspiele jemanden so weit bringen können.
Bevor sowas passiert, müsste ja 99% des vorhandenen Gehirns bereits verschimmelt sein und dann kann ein Medium evtl als letztes Tröpfchen dass Fass zum Überlaufen bringen.

Bei solchen Dingen wäre es aber gut wenn man sein gesamtes Leben durchleuchtet und nicht nur auf Computerspiele hinweist die jeder PC Spieler daheim besitzt.

Politiker die so nen Stuss verbreiten verdrängen  das wichtigste an dieser Geschichte und wollen irgendwas wieder schlechtreden von dem sie keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## LopezdieMaus (24. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ach, immer das Gleiche. Muss man nicht mehr ernst nehmen.
> 
> Doch ich nehme dich es ernst
> 
> ...



ok aber fehlende Empathie ist bei heranwachsenden schon zu empfehlen bzw machen Computer auch total bescheuert und oberflächlich bzw erzeugen unwissen z.b auge scannt daten merkt sich nichts kann ja alles googeln etc etc


----------



## Batze (24. Juli 2016)

Auf GS gibt es von Michael Graf zur wieder aufkommenden Killerspiel Debatte eine recht gut geschriebene Kolumne.KLICK

Zu diesem Schwachkopf und Oberpfeife Ch. Pfeiffer muss man nichts mehr sagen. Schade das so einer immer noch eine Plattform bekommt um seinen Blödsinn zu verbreiten.


----------



## MRRadioactiv (24. Juli 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Es wäre gelogen zu sagen dass Computerspiele keinerlei Wirkung auf uns Konsumenten haben.


Alles was in den Kopf reinkommt hat eine Wirkung, auch Spiele. Was die genau bewirken hängt wohl sehr stark vom Spieler ab.


----------



## Batze (24. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Trotzdem _muss_ er _irgendwas_ präsentieren.



Er könnte ja mal weiter schauen und ein wenig etwas tieferes präsentieren.
Der Typ soll ja massiv gemoppt worden sein. Wer moppt, doch der der sich für was besseres hält=vollkommen falsche Erziehung. Wer erzieht Kinder, oder eben nicht, die *Eltern*. Da muss angesetzt werden und nicht etwas gesucht werden um die eventuelle wahre Schuldigkeit zu verstecken. Aber man sucht sich natürlich lieber etwas leichteres was man angreifen kann wenn man die Wahrheit nicht verkünden will oder auch kann.


----------



## SnakeP (24. Juli 2016)

Als ich den Artikel gelesen habe fiel es mir wieder einmal auf: es gibt einen nicht zu leugnenden Zusammenhang zwischen Thomas de Maizière und Dummheit. Der Mann der wirklich gar nichts kann.....
In Jeder Regierungsposition versagt, aber noch immer von sich selbst überzeugt. Das nenne ich echt mal ein gesundes Ego.


----------



## MRRadioactiv (24. Juli 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Der Typ soll ja massiv gemoppt worden sein. Wer moppt, doch der der sich für was besseres hält=vollkommen falsche Erziehung.


Gemoppt zu werden hat sicher sehr viel mehr Auswirkung als alle "Killerspiele" zusammen. Ich habe da auch so meine Erfahrungen damit. Es macht einen total fertig - und irgendwann schlägt es einfach in Hass um - zuerst auf die "Täter" und dann irgendwann in alle anderen. Dadurch wird man aber natürlich nicht sofort zum Amokläufer - es hat aber sicher sehr starke Auswirkungen auf die Denkweisen und die Sicht auf die Welt.


----------



## Spassbremse (24. Juli 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Er könnte ja mal weiter schauen und ein wenig etwas tieferes präsentieren.



Klar, das könnte er. Wird er aber sich nicht tun, weil, um ihn selbst zu zitieren, "Ein Teil meiner Antwort könnte die Bevölkerung verunsichern."

Nämlich der, wo er eingesteht, dass es gegen "Verrückte" (und nichts anderes sind Amokläufer/ "spree killer") einfach keinen 100% Schutz geben kann. Dass man zwar Präventivprogramme anbieten kann, Eltern, Mitschüler und Lehrer immer wieder instruieren kann, genauer hinzusehen, Mobbing zu unterbinden/unterlassen und auffälligen Schülern zu helfen.

Trotzdem wird das solche Taten nicht vollständig verhindern können. 



> Der Typ soll ja massiv gemoppt worden sein. Wer moppt, doch der der sich für was besseres hält=vollkommen falsche Erziehung. Wer erzieht Kinder, oder eben nicht, die *Eltern*. Da muss angesetzt werden und nicht etwas gesucht werden um die eventuelle wahre Schuldigkeit zu verstecken. Aber man sucht sich natürlich lieber etwas leichteres was man angreifen kann wenn man die Wahrheit nicht verkünden will oder auch kann.



Nicht jeder, der "gemoppt" wurde, wird automatisch zum Täter. Mobbing *kann* eine Rolle spielen, ist aber nicht zwingender Auslöser, sondern es muss wohl immer eine entsprechende "Geisteskrankheit"/"psychische Störung" vorliegen. Ein "normaler" (ich mag den Begriff nicht, da wir alle irgendwo mehr oder weniger "leicht gestört" sind ) Mensch wird niemals Amok laufen, einfach weil ihm dazu die psychische Voraussetzung fehlt.


----------



## schokoeis (24. Juli 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Alle Amokläufer essen brot und trinken Wasser. Verbietet Brot und Wasser!
> 
> Ich frage mich wie oft man noch die Computerspiele dafür verantwortlich machen möchte. Seitdem dass zocke sind die Computerspiele immer an solchen  Dingen schuld.
> Merken die langsam nicht selber dass es nicht funktioniert?



Sowas wollte ich auch grad schreiben.


----------



## Batze (24. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Nicht jeder, der "gemoppt" wurde, wird automatisch zum Täter. Mobbing *kann* eine Rolle spielen, ist aber nicht zwingender Auslöser, sondern es muss wohl immer eine entsprechende "Geisteskrankheit"/"psychische Störung" vorliegen. Ein "normaler" (ich mag den Begriff nicht, da wir alle irgendwo mehr oder weniger "leicht gestört" sind ) Mensch wird niemals Amok laufen, einfach weil ihm dazu die psychische Voraussetzung fehlt.


Ist mir schon klar. ich wollte nur davon weg das jetzt wieder die Gamer Plattform an diesem Amoklauf schuld oder mitschuld daran sein soll, so wie es heute Abend der Pfeiffenkopf sicherlich hinstellen wird.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Juli 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> schon komisch, wenn man selbst zur gruppe gehört, die an den pranger gestellt wird (gamer), gibts plötzlich einen großen aufschrei. aber moslems pauschal als potentielle terroristen hinzustellen. damit hat so mancher komischerweise kein großartiges problem.



Im Koran und in den islamischen Schriften wird ja auch gegen Andersdenkende gehetzt und zum Kampf / Töten dieser aufgerufen. Das ist eine gefährliche Ideologie.
Es gibt aber kein Spiel oder ein Buch über ein Spiel, in dem zum Kampf und Töten echter Menschen aufgerufen wird


----------



## Spassbremse (24. Juli 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar. ich wollte nur davon weg das jetzt wieder die Gamer Plattform an diesem Amoklauf schuld oder mitschuld daran sein soll, so wie es heute Abend der Pfeiffenkopf sicherlich hinstellen wird.



Es ist wohl mittlerweile (unter Forschern) unbestritten, dass Egoshooter/gewalttätige Medien im. Allg. bei entsprechend prädisponierten Personen die Störung u. U. verstärken können, aber als möglicher Auslöser bereits ausscheiden. Das ist nun wirklich keine neue Erkenntnis, sondern eigentlich schon ein alter Hut, da die entsprechende Forschung bereits seit Columbine bzw. Erfurt (hierzulande) ja nicht untätig war.

Daher sehe ich wirklich nur wieder ein sehr durchsichtiges politisches Manöver hinter den Aussagen des Innenministers, da ich mir sicher bin, dass Thomas de Mazière es besser weiß. 
Eigentlich total schäbig, die Leichen sind noch nicht einmal ganz kalt und man macht schon wieder Wahlkampf.


----------



## krucki1 (24. Juli 2016)

Ja klar immer die bösen Spiele verantwortlich machen. Wie wäre es mal wenn man mal effektiver gegen Mobbing vorgehen würde. Ich war zu Realschulzeiten selber Außenseiter und wurde gemobbt, den Lehrern hat`s kaum interessiert und meinen Eltern wurde damals nur gesagt ich würde mich nur schwer integrieren. Sowas nennt man Sozialpädagogen, das finde ich lachhaft.


----------



## MrFob (24. Juli 2016)

Ich habe Herrn  de Maizières Aussagen gestern Abend in den Nachrichten gesehen. Es kommt selten vor, dass ich spontan waehrend der Tagesschau einen Facepalm hinlege (obwohl die Nachrichten ja oft genug absurd sind) aber er hat es geschafft. 

Wenn man eine These mit dem Satz "Das kann kein vernünftiger Mensch bestreiten." abschliessen muss, um ihr rhetorisches Gewicht zu verleihen, dann sagt das eigentlich meistens schon etwas zu den tatsaechlich dazu vorhandenen glaubwuerdigen Belegen aus -> Es gibt keine.

Jemand sollte den Mann mal mit wissenschaftlich tragbaren Studien zur Materie versorgen, aber ich fuerchte, dass wird nicht gehen denn "Teile dieser Informationen koennten ihn verunsichern".


----------



## Ascescendar83 (24. Juli 2016)

Meine Meinung:
Die Gesellschaft sucht immer einen schuldigen, für die Politik ist es einfacher die Computerspiele an den Pranger zu stellen um Antworten zu liefern und zu zeigen, dass etwas getan wird, anstatt das Problem in unserer Gesellschaft, unserem Schulsystem etc zu suchen und sich damit quasi auch selbst an den Pranger zu stellen. 

Menschen sind komplex, genauso wahrscheinlich die Ursachen. Ich behaupte, dass derartige Spiele auch als Ventil dienen können um Stress und Aggressionen abzubauen, ähnlich wie beim Boxen etc. 

Allerdings kann man natürlich nicht bestreiten, dass wenn man eine derartige Tat plant, dass dann nicht die Hemmschwelle durch derartige Spiele sinken könnte, was eben nicht wissenschaftlich 100% belegt werden kann. Dennoch ist natürlich ein derartiges Spiel nicht schuld an solchen Taten, sondern primär in der sozialen Struktur unserer Gesellschaft zu suchen.


----------



## D-Wave (24. Juli 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich hab nur drauf gewartet, dass sowas kommt.
> 
> Frage: Meinst du das echt ernst?



Zu viel Kontakte aus der Heimat im Darknet. Ja mein ich.


----------



## billy336 (24. Juli 2016)

Gäääähn! Daraus überhaupt wieder n Thema zu machen, auch hier auf PC-Games.de... 

Der Typ hat Jeans getragen, Jeans macht scheinbar aggressiv -.-

Und die Waffe hat er sich durch den Monitor aus seinem Spiel in die Welt geholt.

David S. war ein Vollidiot. Ein Vollidiot der meinte er könne irgendwas erreichen oder beweisen indem er ein paar Laute abmurkst. Und jemand der den Winnenden-Killer verehrt... naja

Das einzige was er erreicht hat ist, dass wieder so dämliche Diskussionen aufkommen. Genauso wie die selben dämlichen Diskussionen über Asylbewerber und Integration


----------



## Maddi20 (24. Juli 2016)

same procedure as every amok...
rababa, rababa, Gewaltverherrlichung, rababa, videospiele sind böse, rababa, wir müssen was tun,  rababa ... 

1. vollkommener schwachsinn
2.  man kanns eh nicht verbieten, spiele werden einfach aus dem ausland oder internet bezogen
3. hört auf zu heulen, kümmert euch lieber darum dass die kinder und jugendlichen besser integriert werden.

#mehrgibtsdarübereinfachnichtzudiskutieren


----------



## survivalgo (24. Juli 2016)

Für mich ist es unverständlich das solche Politiker immer wieder zu sowas greifen müssen da frage ich mich ernsthaft was in deren köpfen abgeht, allererstes sind die meisten Amokläufe gewesen nicht wegen spielen es meist an das Umfeld desjenigen, ganz oft spielt mobbing eine große Rolle warum viele so werden und halt diese verwirrenden Bücher damit festig es sich auch in einer direkten Weise ich finde das Thema Mobbing sollte mehr besprochen werden und man sollte auch mehr nachgehen wie kam er überhaupt an Waffen wer ist der drahtzieher der ihn an sie gebracht hat.


----------



## survivalgo (24. Juli 2016)

*De Maziere und seine dumme Haltung dem Videospielen*



survivalgo schrieb:


> Für mich ist es unverständlich das solche Politiker immer wieder zu sowas greifen müssen da frage ich mich ernsthaft was in deren köpfen abgeht, allererstes sind die meisten Amokläufe gewesen, nicht wegen "killerspielen" es lag meist an das Umfeld desjenigen und ganz oft spielt mobbing eine große Rolle warum viele so werden wie die Person aus München, hinzukommen noch diese verwirrenden Bücher damit festig es sich in deren köpfen auch in einer direkten Weise ich finde das Thema Mobbing sollte mehr besprochen werden und man sollte auch mehr nachgehen, wie kam er überhaupt an Waffen wer ist der drahtzieher der ihn an sie gebracht hat.


fddsgfds gfdsf sdfdsgfdsg


----------



## survivalgo (24. Juli 2016)

Für mich ist es unverständlich das solche Politiker immer wieder zu sowas greifen müssen da frage ich mich ernsthaft was in deren köpfen abgeht, allererstes sind die meisten Amokläufe gewesen, nicht wegen "killerspielen" es lag meist an das Umfeld desjenigen und ganz oft spielt mobbing eine große Rolle warum viele so werden wie die Person aus München, hinzukommen noch diese verwirrenden Bücher damit festig es sich in deren köpfen auch in einer direkten Weise ich finde das Thema Mobbing sollte mehr besprochen werden und man sollte auch mehr nachgehen, wie kam er überhaupt an Waffen wer ist der drahtzieher der ihn an sie gebracht hat.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juli 2016)

War zu erwarten daß die Politiker ihre Unfähigkeit, die wirklichen zu Probleme erkennen, geschweige denn beheben zu können gegenüber Lieschen Müller und weiteren Außenstehenden kaschieren wollen und wieder einmal die dämliche Killerspielekeule aus der Tasche ziehen. Hab gedacht die Leiche ist schon längst vermodert. Aber nööö....

So schön sich die USK in der letzten Zeit entwickelt hat, befürchte in den Rückfall in alte Muster.


----------



## Odin333 (24. Juli 2016)

survivalgo schrieb:


> Für mich ist es unverständlich das solche Politiker immer wieder zu sowas greifen müssen da frage ich mich ernsthaft was in deren köpfen abgeht,


Was wird in deren Köpfen wohl abgehen? Schau dir die Politiker doch mal an. Die sind alt! Meistens weit über 60. Die haben mit Computerspielen überhaupt nichts am Hut und wenn sie doch mal ein "Killerspiel" sehen, dann ist es doch vollkommen klar, was in denen abgeht.
Was würdest du davon halten, wenn du von tuten und blasen keine Ahnung hättest und zum ersten Mal ein Spiel gezeigt bekommst in denen reihenweise "Menschen" abgeschossen werden?

Natürlich ist es einfacher und vor allem deutlich bequemer, die Schuld in Banalitäten zu suchen, anstatt sich die Mobber vorzuknöpfen und diese ganz offiziell an den Pranger zu stellen. Natürlich waren es die Killerspiele, die den Amokläufer verrückt gemacht haben. Diejenigen, die ihn gemobbt haben, haben mit der Sache natürlich überhaupt nichts zu tun...


----------



## LopezdieMaus (24. Juli 2016)

aber es geht doch nicht nur ums abgeschossen werden nein man möchte auch noch Blut sehen alle Leichen am Boden möglichst zerstückelt etc etc ^^ 
also ehrlich Killing floor ohne eintrag in der ini wäre doch banal und langweilig oder nich ^^


----------



## ten10 (24. Juli 2016)

In meinen vielen Computerspiel-Jahren habe ich mit Sicherheit schon Millionen von Pixel-Figuren auf irgendeine oder andere Art und Weise beschossen - wurde aber auch von den gegnerischen Pixel-Figuren beschossen, angegriffen - wenn man es so sagen will. Trotzdem bin ich intelligent genug, um zu wissen, daß dies alles nur berechnete Grafik-Pixel sind - Einsen und Nullen in der Basis.

Eine Tastatur und eine Maus oder Gamepad haben überhaupt nichts mit dem Wissen der Nutzung einer Waffe zu tun - dafür müsste man, bevor man bestimmte Computerspiele verbietet, zuerst einmal ALLE Schützenvereine schliessen und die Ausbildung an der Waffe für Privatpersonen verbieten.

Allerdings bin ich auch um einiges älter und lasse mich nicht durch jeden Mist auf der Welt beeinflussen - wie man an so vielen Kindern und Jugendlichen heutzutage sehen kann, welche sich durch jeden Mist beeinflussen lassen. Schüttet sich z.B. Jemand in Youtube Milch über den Kopf, muss man das natürlich nachmachen, um sich im Internet in der Community profilieren zu müssen - nur ein simples Beispiel.

Es können eben nicht alle Menschen Ferraris kaufen und fahren, es können nicht alle reiche, berühmte Sänger, Schauspieler und Models werden - es muss wohl auch mal kleine Brötchen gebacken werden und leider muss man meistens auch dummerweise arbeiten gehen, um Manches mehr zu erreichen.

In meiner Kindheit gab es auch kaum andere Hobbies als Sport z.B. , aber auch keine massenhaften abstrussen Ideenstreuungen ala Internet und diversen  weiteren Medien, welche die (noch nicht fertig ausgebildeten) Köpfe (Gehirne) benebeln konnten, so wie es heutzutage rund um die Uhr per Computer und Smartphones, bis zum kleinsten Stöpsel, möglich ist und geschieht.

Und da ja alle schon mit 14 eine "riesige" Lebenserfahrung haben, meinen sie alles, was sie hören, sehen und lesen in den richtigen Kontext setzen zu können und darauf aufbauend ihr Handeln zu bestimmen ...
Schade, was sich mit diesen und kommenden Generationen (soweit die Welt überhaupt noch hält)  entwickelt ...


----------



## LopezdieMaus (24. Juli 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Im Koran und in den islamischen Schriften wird ja auch gegen Andersdenkende gehetzt und zum Kampf / Töten dieser aufgerufen. Das ist eine gefährliche Ideologie.
> 
> nicht ganz richtig der Koran erzählt von Liebe ,Vergebung und soweiter ein spruch von Mohammed sagt z.b hast du sein Herz geöffnet und hineingesehen
> 
> Es gibt aber kein Spiel oder ein Buch über ein Spiel, in dem zum Kampf und Töten echter Menschen aufgerufen wird


hm Systemschchock 2  !?


----------



## Ascescendar83 (24. Juli 2016)

München: Experte: Depression nicht Ursache für Amoklauf - heute-Nachrichten Das glaube ich auch, wird aber mMn leider so hingestellt. Genauso finde ich siehts auch mit den Computerspielen aus. Man sollte eher darüber diskutieren ob die Behandlung ausreichend war (nicht als Kritik für die Psychiater zu verstehen sondern über das System), es ist die Rede von einer Psychiatrischen Behandlung, jedoch nicht von einer Psychotherapeutischen Behandlung, hat diese ebenfalls stattgefunden? Auch sollte man über unser Schulsystem sprechen, über Hilfe für Betroffene in der Schule (es könnte in manchen Fällen z.B. eine derartige Tat verhindern, wenn Täter sich jemanden voll anvertrauen hätte können, so wusste keiner bescheid was geplant wurde etc) und über den Schutz vor Mobbing in sozialen Medien oder aber die Perspektive für junge Menschen bezüglich dem Berufsleben etc etc.


----------



## Zybba (24. Juli 2016)

Ich dachte wirklich, dieser Quatsch sei vom Tisch und Spiele endlich in der Mitte der Gesellschaft angekommen.
Mein Fehler! 

Vor ein paar Woche habe ich eine schöne dreiteilige ZDF Doku zu der Historie der "Killer-Spiele" gesehen.
Die hat mir gut gefallen.
Kann ich nur empfehlen: *http://www.zdf.de/zdfinfo/killerspiele-42060206.html*


----------



## Schluepferstuermer (24. Juli 2016)

Norwegen, wie vernünftig sind denn die da!
Das ist so wieder typisch Deutsch.


----------



## Orzhov (24. Juli 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Hm, tatsächlich finde ich das erstaunlich ansprechend in Spielen, jetzt weiß ich auch endlich wieso



Ist mit eine der schwachsinnigsten Behauptungen in dem Zusammenhang an die ich mich erinnern kann. Seitdem ist es irgendwie schwer die ganze Scheindebatte ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## nuuub (24. Juli 2016)

In Reutlingen ist vor eine Stunde ein Typ mit eine Machete durchgedreht. Eine Frau tot, zwei weitere verletzt, der Kerl wurde verhaftet.

Was wird der Innenminister dazu sagen? Wahrscheinlich:

Enderal ist vor kurzem raus, also ist Skyrim schuld.

Unglaublich das ganze...


----------



## Kellykiller (24. Juli 2016)

Jeder Amokläufer hat zuvor Brot gegessen. Das ist ein Zusammenhang. Verbietet Brot!


----------



## Meatsucker (24. Juli 2016)

Ich lehne mich gleich mal ein bisschen aus dem Fenster und werde dafür möglicherweise ein paar drauf bekommen...
Doch erst:
Nein, ich glaube nicht, dass Shooter oder Spiele mit Gewaltinhalten jemanden zum Amokläufer machen. Das würde bedeuten, dass fast jeder junge Mensch Amok laufen müsste. Als ich gelesen habe, dass man auf der Festplatte des Amokläufers von München CS gefunden hat, dachte ich nur: "Na und? Welcher 18jährige hat *kein* CS auf der Festplatte? Ist doch normal!"
Genau das Gleiche gilt auch für Musik mit heftigeren Inhalten. Ich denke ich sollte es wissen, denn ich höre seit vielen, viele Jahren ganz ganz bösen Metal. Ich spiele seit meiner Kindheit Computerspiele. Darunter auch brutale Sachen wie "Barbarian" auf dem C64 und Amiga. Da konnte man seinem Gegner mit dem Schwert den Kopf abschlagen. Ein Fest für ein neugieriges Kind.  Von meiner Faszination für Horrorfilme fange ich gar nicht erst an.
Aus mir ist auch kein Amokläufer geworden, genaugenommen krümme ich keiner Fliege ein Haar. Ich setze sogar die Spinnen vor die Tür, statt sie zu töten, einfach, weil ich das Leben respektiere. Und ich denke aus den meisten, mit ähnlichem Lebenslauf werden ebenfalls keine Gewalttäter.
Kommen wir zum *ABER*:
Ein paar Foren-Teilnehmer meiner Altersklasse (Jahrgang 74) werden das vielleicht bestätigen können. Wir wuchsen mit "Western Von Gestern" und "Ein Colt für Alle Fälle" auf. Serien, in der es zwar Gewalt gab, aber diese nicht explizit gezeigt, oder gar verherrlicht wurde. Im Normalfall gab es nicht mal Blut zu sehen. Die Musik war Pop und Rock, die meisten Texte drehten sich um Liebe und Party. An Horrorfilme war schwierig ranzukommen. Insgesamt waren das also eher gewaltlose Zeiten für ein Kind oder Jugendlichen. Klar, es gab Schulhof-Rangeleien. Aber da sind wir dann auch beim Unterschied. Das war vergleichsweise harmlos. Es wurde gerungen. Vielleicht auch mal geschlagen, aber spätestens wenn einer am Boden lag, war die Sache vorbei. Und Heute? Da geht es scheinbar erst richtig los, wenn einer am Boden liegt. Es wird geschlagen, getreten, am besten gegen den Kopf, und der Tot des Opfers wird zumindest in Kauf genommen. Die Kids scheinen wirklich teilweise auszuflippen und in einen Blutrausch zu verfallen. Und ich frage mich: "Warum?"
Was macht die Jugend von heute so viel gewaltbereiter? Und kann man wirklich ausschließen, dass die allgemeine Verrohung sämtlicher Medien, sei es TV, Kino, Spiele, Internet, Musik nicht _doch_ ihren Teil dazu beiträgt? Ich glaube kaum, dass Menschen ihre Kinder seitdem einfach nur nicht mehr zu erziehen wissen. Diese These wäre wohl auch etwas vereinfacht.
Wie eingangs erwähnt, ich glaube nicht daran, dass Computerspiele an allem Schuld sind, aber ich glaube auch nicht daran, dass sie nicht eine _Teilschuld_ haben. Und das behaupte ich, obwohl es sich beim Zocken immer noch um mein Hobby Nr. 1 handelt. Ich versuche die Sache nur etwas differenziert zu betrachten, statt sofort abzublocken.


----------



## Amelius01 (24. Juli 2016)

Meatsucker schrieb:


> Kommen wir zum *ABER*:
> Es wurde gerungen. Vielleicht auch mal geschlagen, aber spätestens wenn  einer am Boden lag, war die Sache vorbei. Und Heute? Da geht es  scheinbar erst richtig los, wenn einer am Boden liegt. Es wird  geschlagen, getreten, am besten gegen den Kopf, und der Tot des Opfers  wird zumindest in Kauf genommen. Die Kids scheinen wirklich teilweise  auszuflippen und in einen Blutrausch zu verfallen. Und ich frage mich:  "Warum?"
> Was macht die Jugend von heute so viel gewaltbereiter? Und kann man  wirklich ausschließen, dass die allgemeine Verrohung sämtlicher Medien,  sei es TV, Kino, Spiele, Internet, Musik nicht _doch_ ihren Teil  dazu beiträgt? Ich glaube kaum, dass Menschen ihre Kinder seitdem  einfach nur nicht mehr zu erziehen wissen. Diese These wäre wohl auch  etwas vereinfacht.
> Wie eingangs erwähnt, ich glaube nicht daran, dass Computerspiele an  allem Schuld sind, aber ich glaube auch nicht daran, dass sie nicht eine  _Teilschuld_ haben. Und das behaupte ich, obwohl es sich beim  Zocken immer noch um mein Hobby Nr. 1 handelt. Ich versuche die Sache  nur etwas differenziert zu betrachten, statt sofort abzublocken.



Vielleicht ist es ja damals geschehen, nur du hast es halt nicht mitbekommen? Ohne das Internet würde ich zumindest rein gar nichts mehr von der Welt oder gar von Deutschland mitbekommen!
Prügeln sich z.B. 4 Mädchen auf ein Mädchen und filmen es dabei, dann sehen wir es innerhalb der nächsten Tagen in Facebook und co. und ganz Deutschland erfährt es.
Zugegeben, das ist eine Ausnahme, aber damals wäre es nicht möglich.

Back to Topic:

Wer denkt Killerspiele machen aggressiv, hat anscheinend noch nie Mario Kart gespielt


----------



## con47 (24. Juli 2016)

Aus einem islamischen Terroranschlag wird jetzt also ein Amoklauf eines psychisch labilen Einzeltäters? Sehr seltsam das Augenzeugen in den ausländischen Medien von drei Tätern mit Gewehren sprechen die "Allahu Akbar" gerufen haben. Einer soll drinnen geschossen und alles herausgetrieben haben während draußen zwei weitere warteten um die Fliehenden du erschießen. Der angebliche Täter hieß übrigen ALI David S.


----------



## Spiritogre (24. Juli 2016)

@Meatsucker

Ja, ich bin auch in so einer behüteten (ländlicheren) Umgebung aufgewachsen. Als ich dann später (nach meiner Schulzeit) die ersten (ehemaligen) Großstadtkinder kennenlernte musste ich aber schnell begreifen, dass es in den 80ern (und später 90ern) woanders erheblich heftiger zugegangen war, und teilweise, so mein Eindruck, war es damals erheblich schlimmer als heutzutage wenn es um Kinder- und Jugendgewalt bzw. Gewalt verschiedener Gruppierungen in verschiedenen Stadtteilen (Türken, Russen, Rechtsradikale) geht, wo es wie gesagt in Großstädten dann durchaus schon mit Baseballschlägern, Messern und teilw. sogar auch Schusswaffen zur Sache ging. Das scheint mir heute (wo ohnehin jeder Furz eine Meldung bekommt) doch erheblich weniger zu sein.


----------



## nuuub (24. Juli 2016)

Es hat schon vor 100 Jahren Amokläufer gegeben, lange vor CS.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amoklauf_in_Bremen_1913



> Aus einem islamischen Terroranschlag wird jetzt also ein Amoklauf eines psychisch labilen Einzeltäters?



In diesem Fall dürfte es stimmen.

Hier ist ein Video, ein "Wortwechsel" zwischen dem Amokläufer und einem Anwohner. Der Täter spricht perfekt Deutsch und spricht über Harz4 und nicht über Allah.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (24. Juli 2016)

Ich kann mich jetzt täuschen, ich würde aber mal unterstellen, in Herzen der arabischen Welt, wo sich auch der IS breit gemacht hat und korantreu Köpfe abhacken und der gleichen zelibriert, sind westliche Medien vielleicht eher verpönt. Vermutlich geht Verrohung genauso ohne solchen Medienkonsum.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (24. Juli 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> In Reutlingen ist vor eine Stunde ein Typ mit eine Machete durchgedreht. Eine Frau tot, zwei weitere verletzt, der Kerl wurde verhaftet.



Na hoffentlich finden die bei dem nur Pokemon Go....


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (24. Juli 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> nuuub schrieb:
> 
> 
> > In Reutlingen ist vor eine Stunde ein Typ mit eine Machete durchgedreht. Eine Frau tot, zwei weitere verletzt, der Kerl wurde verhaftet.
> ...


----------



## nuuub (24. Juli 2016)

> Na hoffentlich finden die bei nur Pokemon Go....



Eher unwahrscheinlich.

Ist ein 21 Jahre alter Asylbewerber aus Syrien. PokemonGo wird er eher nicht gespielt haben...


----------



## Phone (24. Juli 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> und Natürlich interessiert sich der Braune Sumpf auch nicht für Tatsachen




Nehmen wir mal an es hätte niemals Nazis gegeben...wie würdest du ihn dann Nennen???

Man kann nix mehr sagen ohne das man gleich ein "Brauner" oder "Nazi" ist..völlig lächerlich.

Selbst unsere Türkischstämmigen oder Arabischen Mitarbeiter sagen das es Idioten sind, die nichts verstanden habe. 
Sind das auch Braune?

DIE TYPEN SIND SCHEIßE fertig aus. Egal vor welchem Gott sie hin und her rutschen...Das Problem ist das die wenigsten Juden oder Christen sich in die Luft jagen weil sie sich nicht von einem daher gelaufenen Prediger bequatschen lassen.


----------



## Pherim (24. Juli 2016)

Counter-Strike? Ernsthaft? Oh mann, ich hab grade ein Flashback in die frühen 2000er... o_O


----------



## Elrigh (24. Juli 2016)

Es ist nicht auszuschließen, dass Ego Shooter einen negativen Einfluss auf psychisch kranke Menschen hat. Denn das waren die Täter, die Amok liefen in der Vergangenheit.

Das ist allerdings kein Grund diese Sorte Computerspiel generell zu verdammen. 

Schließlich wissen wir,  das übermäßiger Alkoholgenuß zum Alkoholismus führen kann und Alkoholismus unter Umständen zu einer Enthemmung, Gewalt und einer Begünstigung von Straftaten.

Deshalb würde die Bundesregierung trotzdem nicht auf den Gedanken kommen, dem Deutschen das Bier weg nehmen zu wollen.


----------



## Odin333 (24. Juli 2016)

Meatsucker schrieb:


> Es wurde gerungen. Vielleicht auch mal geschlagen, aber spätestens wenn einer am Boden lag, war die Sache vorbei. Und Heute? Da geht es scheinbar erst richtig los, wenn einer am Boden liegt. Es wird geschlagen, getreten, am besten gegen den Kopf, und der Tot des Opfers wird zumindest in Kauf genommen. Die Kids scheinen wirklich teilweise auszuflippen und in einen Blutrausch zu verfallen. Und ich frage mich: "Warum?"



Ich vermute ganz stark, dass sich da der "früher war alles besser-Schleier" über deine Erinnerung gelegt hat.

Natürlich sind die Jugendlichen von heute anders als man selbst in diesem Alter war, ich z.B. beobachte öfter an Bushaltestellen, dass sich Mädchen mit Jungs kloppen. Sowas hat es in meinem Jahrgang (85) nicht gegeben.
Auch diese extremen Prügeleien wie man sie aus den Nachrichten kennt, habe ich selbst nie erleben müssen weil es hier auf dem Land tatsächlich so war, dass der Freundeskreis und auch die älteren Jugendlichen jegliche Idiotie verhindert haben.

Trotzdem kenne ich auch Geschichten von meinem Vater (Jahrgang 41), dass er und seine Freunde mit 15-18 mit dem Bus ins Nachbardorf gefahren sind und sich dort mit den gleichaltrigen ordentlich geprügelt haben.

Übermässige Gewalt ist kein exklusives Feature der heutigen Jugend. Die gab es vermutlich schon immer in genau der selben Menge. 
Der Unterschied ist nur, dass früher nicht die ganze Welt davon erfahren hat, wenn jemand im Krankenhaus gelandet ist.


----------



## Meatsucker (24. Juli 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> @Meatsucker
> 
> Ja, ich bin auch in so einer behüteten (ländlicheren) Umgebung aufgewachsen. Als ich dann später (nach meiner Schulzeit) die ersten (ehemaligen) Großstadtkinder kennenlernte musste ich aber schnell begreifen, dass es in den 80ern (und später 90ern) woanders erheblich heftiger zugegangen war, und teilweise, so mein Eindruck, war es damals erheblich schlimmer als heutzutage wenn es um Kinder- und Jugendgewalt bzw. Gewalt verschiedener Gruppierungen in verschiedenen Stadtteilen (Türken, Russen, Rechtsradikale) geht, wo es wie gesagt in Großstädten dann durchaus schon mit Baseballschlägern, Messern und teilw. sogar auch Schusswaffen zur Sache ging. Das scheint mir heute (wo ohnehin jeder Furz eine Meldung bekommt) doch erheblich weniger zu sein.


Ich bin nicht auf dem Land groß geworden, sondern habe schon immer in der Stadt gelebt. Das was Du so beschreibst hat sich in meiner Erinnerung erst in den 90ern langsam ausgebreitet. Und selbst die 90er empfinde ich noch vergleichsweise harmlos in Relation zur heutigen Zeit. Aber klar, vieles ist natürlich heute durch das Internet viel Näher und wird auch durch die Medien enorm aufgebauscht. Trotzdem meine ich weiterhin, dass _diese _Art der Gewalt unter Kids damals nicht stattgefunden hat_._


----------



## SatansTwin (24. Juli 2016)

Oh my god... Not this shit again....


----------



## McCerb (24. Juli 2016)

haha einfach lächerlich; es ist nicht die gesellschafft schuld nein es sind ballerspiele und gewaltvideos!! ich plädiere 24/7 teletubbies und tetris für alle rest wird abgeschafft. dann wird 100% niemand mehr amok laufen die welt ist gerettet!!!!!


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juli 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ich vermute ganz stark, dass sich da der "früher war alles besser-Schleier" über deine Erinnerung gelegt hat.
> 
> Natürlich sind die Jugendlichen von heute anders als man selbst in diesem Alter war, ich z.B. beobachte öfter an Bushaltestellen, dass sich Mädchen mit Jungs kloppen. Sowas hat es in meinem Jahrgang (85) nicht gegeben.
> Auch diese extremen Prügeleien wie man sie aus den Nachrichten kennt, habe ich selbst nie erleben müssen weil es hier auf dem Land tatsächlich so war, dass der Freundeskreis und auch die älteren Jugendlichen jegliche Idiotie verhindert haben.
> ...



Jein. Klar hat man sich auch früher immer mal gekloppt. Aber Dinge wie 5 auf einen, dann wenn er am Boden liegt noch gezielt auf den Kopf bis er mindestens halbtot ist war früher selten bis eine absolute Ausnahme, heute wenn Schlägereien in die Presse kommen leider fast alltäglich. Ebenso der Einsatz von Waffen wie Messern etc.. Aber ich würde das eher mit sozialer Inkompatibilität und fehlender Empathie begründen als daß Spiele oder Filme ursächlich für das Verhalten sind. Das einzige ist, daß diese Sorte Leute die selben Sachen auch konsumiert wie ein normaler Mensch. 

Hier wird wieder einmal zufälliges Aufeinandertreffen mit kausalem Zusammenhang und Ursache verwechselt. Und das bewußt, weil es auch bewußt davon ablenken soll, daß man zur Behebung solcher Probleme a) weder einen Plan hat, worin die Ursachen tatsächlich zu suchen sind und b) erst Recht nicht wie man diese Ursachen beseitigen kann. Daher sind solche leicht vorzuschiebende "Ursachen" gern genommen.

Das ist das gleiche als wenn man behaupten würde wer Within Temptation hört schandet automatisch Gräber....


----------



## belakor602 (24. Juli 2016)

Selbst wenn da was dran wäre müsste man FIlme und Bücher genauso rannehmen da sie genauso gewaltverherrlichend sind. Also entweder alles oder gar nichts, nur Videospiele zu beschuldigen ist doch Schwachsinn.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juli 2016)

So sieht es aus. Weiter gänge es auch mit den Reportagen/Berichterstattungen in Zeitung/TV, Bücher, Filme, selbst Comics u.s.w. Wenn müßte man mit der groben Sense durchgehen und all diese Dinge abschaffen. Das würde aber die Negierung von rund 30 bis 40% unserer kulturellen Güter bedeuten. Selbst auch historisch bedeutender. Abgesehen davon, daß ich bezweifle daß mit der Abschaffung auch nur irgendein signifikanter positiver Effekt auf solche Taten verbunden wäre.

Im Gegenteil würde das verbotene Gut für gewisse Leute erst Recht interessant. Und wenn damit Geld verdienen verbunden ist (was definitiv der Fall ist), funktioniert der Handel weiterhin prima (dann halt nur unter der Hand und am Staat vorbei (incl. Verlust an Steuereinnahmen).


----------



## archwizard80 (24. Juli 2016)

Es ist doch immer wieder die gleich Sch***
Ja alle Täter haben Brot gegessen. Nein Brot ist nicht gemeingefährlich.


----------



## SpieleKing (24. Juli 2016)

Super, weil so ein krankes zurück gebliebenes Schwein, bei dem die Eltern versagt haben abgedreht ist, werden Spiele wieder als die Schuldige genannt, echt super!
Und es kotzt mich an, dass solche Leute wie unser lieber netter Innenminister, welcher sich sein Leben noch nie mit Videospielen beschäftigt hat, sich als Fachmann auftut und seine Urteilabgibt. Dabei gibt es bis jetzt mehr als genug seriöse Studien, welche seinen Bullshit entkräften!!!!


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (24. Juli 2016)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Super, weil so ein krankes zurück gebliebenes Schwein, bei dem die Eltern versagt haben abgedreht ist, werden Spiele wieder als die Schuldige genannt,



Bei entsprechender Veranlagung, müssen die Eltern nicht unbedingt versagt haben.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juli 2016)

*Amoklauf in München: Killerspiele am Pranger, Innenminister: &quot;Schädliche Wirkung&quot;*

Verwirre doch unsere Oberpfeife von Innenminister nicht mit Tatsachen. Wobei die Eltern hier nicht unbedingt ursächlich sein müssen.


----------



## Wamboland (24. Juli 2016)

Eigentlich traurig das mein erster Gedanke war, das sie wieder auf Videospiele losgehen werden. Aber achtet mal drauf - Im TV sieht man bei beiden der letzten Angriffe Galleria Kaufhof Filialen. EIN MUSTER!!!

Und ich wette alle Amokläufer haben Unterhosen getragen ... 

Das hier jemand gemobbed, ausgegrenzt und ignoriert wurde spielt vermutlich wieder kaum eine Rolle ... aber mal abwarten was noch aufgekocht wird die nächsten Tage.


----------



## Chyio (24. Juli 2016)

Das kommt nicht von den Killerspielen, das kommt von dem Langweiligen Tv Programm täglich, oder von der Inkompetenz unserer Regierung, vllt. hat der Täter aber auch einfach nur zuviel Tatort auf ARD geschaut, oder Actionfilme......Der Typ wollte die töten die ihn gemobbt haben, sonst hätte er die nicht mit einem falschen FB Profil in den Mecces gelotst..


----------



## Hotomatua (24. Juli 2016)

es gibt hier nur 2 legitime Fragen:

Womit wurde die Opfer getötet: Mit Computerspielen oder Feuerwaffen?

und

Warum rückt wieder mal der Täter in den Mittelpunkt - was ist mit den Opfern?


----------



## Hotomatua (24. Juli 2016)

*Tippfehler*

wurden


----------



## NOT-Meludan (24. Juli 2016)

Ich kann mich noch an die Diskussionen vor über 15 Jahren erinnern. Und was ist da bis heute rausgekommen?
Interessanterweise: Nichts!

Laut "Experten" und Politikern laufen hier in Deutschland Millionen potentielle Amokläufer herum, weil sie Computer- und Videospiele spielen. Am besten alle wegsperren und permanent überwachen, alles andere ist zu gefährlich für die Welt.

Fangen wir doch gleich mal Mitte August auf der Gamescom an. Lauter Verrückte und Spinner, die nicht sozialverträglich sind. Da treffen sich Hunderttausend von denen! In freier Wildbahn. Das geht ja wohl gar nicht.


----------



## kidou1304 (24. Juli 2016)

und wieder geht der seltendämliche Schwachsinn in eine neue Runde...


----------



## schweibi (24. Juli 2016)

Der Täter wurde gemobbt, hat die AfD, Breivik und den Winnenden-Amokläufer verehrt und hatte einen ausgeprägten Hass auf Türken. Die Kombi machts. CS hat er vielleicht genutzt um zu üben, aber Amoklaufen wollte er bereits, bevor er sich dort angemeldet hat. Da ist unser De Zimier auf dem Holzweg. CS macht keine Killer, die Gesellschaft macht Killer. Aber so sind unsere Politiker: Erst mal pauschalisieren und vereinfachen. Einfache Lösungen anbieten für etwas, dass nicht mit einfachen Lösungen zu behandeln ist. Hauptsache wir haben irgendwas getan, obs hilft ist dabei wurscht. Da kann er auch gleich verlautbaren, "wir gehn jetzt alle aufs Klo gegen Amokläufe". Die Wirkung wäre eine ähnliche wie bei einem CS-Verbot.


----------



## Pherim (24. Juli 2016)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn da was dran wäre müsste man FIlme und Bücher genauso rannehmen da sie genauso gewaltverherrlichend sind. Also entweder alles oder gar nichts, nur Videospiele zu beschuldigen ist doch Schwachsinn.



Populäre Literatur wurde im 18. Jahrhundert schon beschuldigt die Jugend zu verderben (vermutlich noch früher), Filme waren es vor über 100 Jahren... jetzt halt die Spiele. Bis was neues kommt, das die dann aktuell alte Generation nicht versteht.


----------



## shaboo (24. Juli 2016)

Gott sei Dank gibt es auch noch Medien, die sich des Themas auf seriöse Weise annehmen:

Amoklauf: De Maizière und die Killerspiel-Debatte - Digital - Süddeutsche.de

Was ich besonders albern an der ministeriellen Äußerung "dass das unerträgliche Ausmaß von gewaltverherrlichenden Spielen im Internet
 auch eine schädliche Wirkung auf die Entwicklung von Jugendlichen hat" finde, ist der ebenso unverschämte wie anmaßende Nachsatz
"Das kann kein vernünftiger Mensch bestreiten."

Genau, jeder, der nicht meiner Meinung ist, ist per se erst mal unvernünftig! Und das von einem Minister!

Im Mittelalter hat auch kein vernünftiger Mensch bestritten, dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist. Und ohne Wissenschaft würden wir das wohl
 auch heute noch glauben. Daraus gelernt haben sollte eigentlich jeder halbwegs vernunftbegabte Mensch, dass man die Mehrzahl
wissenschaftlicher Studien auf seiner Seite haben sollte, bevor man etwas in der Öffentlichkeit als "unbestreitbar" herausplärrt.


----------



## Unique181 (24. Juli 2016)

Von wegen Ego-Shooter etc. mitverantwortlich! Ich spiele seit mehr als 8 Jahren aktiv und habe bis dato noch kein Bedürfnis verspürt, auf die Straße zu gehen und ummich zu ballern. Noch dazu stamme ich aus einem sozialschwachen Umfeld.

Unsere Gesellschaft sucht in solchen Fällen immer schnell nach einem Schuldigen, um sich ihr eigenes Versagen nicht einzugestehen. Widerwertiges, ignorantes Verhalten sowas.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (25. Juli 2016)

Aha ich war mal 1 Jahr sehr Spiele süchtig in der Jugend . Habe viele Brutale Spiele gespielt wo man als Mörder in die Rolle schlüpft, Pixel Charakter mit Plastik Tüten die Luft abschneidet oder mit der Schere die Kehle .... Die Spiele haben mich damals neugierig gemacht, weil mir von jemanden Manhunt 1 oder 2 empfohlen würde und wusste nur das sie Brutal sein sollten . 

Muss zur Manhut sagen so toll war die Handlung nicht sondern einfach nur bescheurt und es war das Ziel nur Pixel Mörde auf verschiedene Art und weise zu erledigen .Also nichts besonders . Auf lange dauer einfach eintönig und langweilig .

  So wie viele Shooter wo Blut oder Fleisch Pixel auf Boden über bleiben wenn die Gegner tod sind . Wie fand ich diese Spiele ? Meistens unterhaltsam so fern die Story gut war . In Ut 2004 da Flogen auch Körper Teile rum . Was kein bisschen so schlimm war . Die Leute die keinen Bezug zu Spielen haben sollten sich meiner Meinung da voll raus halten . Besonders Politiker die sollten ihren Job machen und das Leben in Deutschland verbessern . An statt über Unterhaltung Software zu beschweren dafür sind die nicht zuständig .

Also Manhut 1 und 2 fand ich die Handlung und das Gameplay etwas krass , aber die Abwechslung nur immer zu töten und das mit dem Ziel Menschen verachten zu Morden war einfach nur langweilig und abstoßen . Solche Spiele haben kein Recht so was dar zu stellen wie man Leute Executiert . 
Weil es gibt genug Kranke Leute die das in Real machen .( Aufrag Mörder die gibt es ^^) .

Zu denn Brutalen shootern wie z.b Soldier of Fortune 2 ( Full Uncut mit Kopfe ab schießen Arme ab schießen und so weiter ^^) . Muss ich sagen das Spiel war gut gemacht . Die Gewalt war extrem hoch Doch die Grafik, Level aufbau , Steuerung , Ki und die Story waren nicht schlecht .  
Doch man wusste das die Waffen in Real, niemals so eine Durchschlag kraft haben, das eine 9 mm einen Arm abschießen kann von einem Erwachsenen Mann .  Doch da wurde auch damals Verboten geschrien und man musste Per Code denn Core Aktivieren so fern ich mich da nicht irre . 

Ich selbst habe keine Interesse an Schuss Waffen in Real und ich hatte schon 3 stück in meiner Hand . 
Also Luft Gewehr , Soft Air und eine 9mm so fern das die Polizei Trägt ( Bekannte ^^ Wollt halt mal wissen wie schwer die so in der Hand liegen) . 

Ps: Wem der Post zu Hart war soll sich paar Eier zu legen .


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Juli 2016)

Oje, wieder mal Kauderwelsch...


----------



## Buttonsmasher (25. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Oje, wieder mal Kauderwelsch...



Weil ich meistens nie das einmal durch lese ^^ . Dann kommt das mal vor wenn man so spät noch was schreibt .


----------



## Triplezer0 (25. Juli 2016)

Neuwahlen 2017, ich kann es kaum erwarten.


----------



## Worrel (25. Juli 2016)

Triplezer0 schrieb:


> Neuwahlen 2017, ich kann es kaum erwarten.


Kannst du mir mal eben erklären, was Neuwahlen daran ändern sollen?


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juli 2016)

Eine komplett andere politische Richtung wählen. Ich mach das schon länger und ich hoffe andere machen endlich mit!


----------



## Worrel (25. Juli 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Eine komplett andere politische Richtung wählen. Ich mach das schon länger und ich hoffe andere machen endlich mit!


Und die würde was genau ändern? An Amokläufen, der Killerspieldebatte und Daesh Terror?


----------



## Batze (25. Juli 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Eine komplett andere politische Richtung wählen. Ich mach das schon länger und ich hoffe andere machen endlich mit!


Und in welche Richtung soll es deiner Meinung nach gehen und vor allem welche Partei sollte man deiner Meinung nach den Vorzug geben um eine andere Richtung einzuschlagen?


----------



## Pherim (25. Juli 2016)

shaboo schrieb:


> Im Mittelalter hat auch kein vernünftiger Mensch bestritten, dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist. Und ohne Wissenschaft würden wir das wohl
> auch heute noch glauben. Daraus gelernt haben sollte eigentlich jeder halbwegs vernunftbegabte Mensch, dass man die Mehrzahl
> wissenschaftlicher Studien auf seiner Seite haben sollte, bevor man etwas in der Öffentlichkeit als "unbestreitbar" herausplärrt.



Mal abgesehen davon, dass das mit der Erde als Scheibe wohl ein populärer Mythos ist, ist der Vergleich durchaus fragwürdig - die Kugelgestalt der Erde lässt sich wissenschaftlich eindeutig beweisen (wenn man nicht gerade der Hohlwelt-Theorie anhängt ), ja wir können sie heute sogar auf Fotos sehen. Dagegen lässt sich ein Einfluss von Computerspielen auf die Psyche allenfalls empirisch belegen, und da kommt es eben darauf an, wer die Studie durchführt und wie. Natürlich können auch empirische Studien durchaus seriöse und verlässliche Ergebnisse bringen, aber gerade bei solch einem Thema, das derart gegensätzliche Emotionen hervorruft, ist es fraglich, ob das genügt.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Juli 2016)

*Amoklauf in München: Killerspiele am Pranger, Innenminister: &quot;Schädliche Wirkung&quot;*

Falsch. Terra machinarium von 1613 zeigt a) ein geozentrisches Weltbild und b) die Erde als Scheibe. Nix mit Mythos.

Das weiß ich weil ich so eine Originalausgabe besitze.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Falsch. Terra machinarium von 1613 zeigt a) ein geozentrisches Weltbild und b) die Erde als Scheibe. Nix mit Mythos.
> 
> Das weiß ich weil ich so eine Originalausgabe besitze.



Sicher, dass das nicht schon ein "Mock Up" der "Scheibenweltler" darstellen sollte?

Klar, Anfang des 17. Jh. war das geozentrische Weltbild immer noch vorherrschende Lehrmeinung, hauptsächlich aufgrund des "sanften Drucks" durch die Kirche, aber die Vorstellung als Kugel ist seit der Antike bekannt und wurde auch bereits schon von Gelehrten/Herrschern des Hochmittelalters (wieder) als gesichert übernommen.

Um 1613 dürfte das dann auch in weiten  Teilen der Bevölkerung als absolut unumstritten gegolten haben, spätestens seit Kolumbus und Vasco da Gama quasi den "physischen" Nachweis erbracht haben.
Oder anders ausgedrückt: Im 17. Jahrhundert glaubten allenfalls noch ein paar einzelne Spinner, dass die Erde eine Scheibe sei.


----------



## con47 (25. Juli 2016)

Und gestern Abend  noch eine Amoklauf bei einer Musikveranstaltung. Ein verwirrter Einzeltäter mit einer Bombe hat sich in die Luft gesprengt. Der hat wohl auch zu lange am PC gesessen. Verbietet Bomberman.
Das er ein abgelehnter und vor allem vorbestrafter syrischer Asylbewerber war ist natürlich irrelevant.


----------



## GremlinGizmo (25. Juli 2016)

Tja, da haben wir sie wieder....die dumm, depperte Kieler-Spiele Debatte. Unsere Politiker haben ja auch nix anderes zu tun (oder keine anderen sachlichen Argumente für das, was gerade hier abgeht), als
irgend was an den Haaren herbei zu ziehen.

Das auf jedem 2'ten PC wo Jugendliche / Kinder Zugriff drauf haben Games installiert sind - egal

Das da in den meisten Fällen zwangslaufig auch Shooter drauf sind - egal

Das mit mir, wenn so eine Tat von mir geplant und ausgeführt wird schon vorher einiges schiefgelaufen
sein muss - egal

Das schon eine ganze Zeit vorher wohl mit Tablettchen geholfen wurde, damit er nicht zu sehr aus der
Rolle fällt - geschenkt

Wo hatte der jetzt z.B. die Waffe(n) her - nebensächlich

Was tun wir Politiker gegen so was ? Wir suchen einen Schuldigen oder eine Gruppe denn Gamer sind eh Volltrottel und psychisch labil...

Da bekommt der Satz "Wir sollten und dürfen nicht eine ganze Personengruppe verdächtigen" doch gleich eine ganz neue Dimension...

Freue ich mich jetzt schon auf die Berichterstattung einiger Zeitungen wo (nicht zum ersten Mal)
ein Bild von einem Game welches in Germany gar nicht offiziell zu erwerben ist abgedruckt wird,
dazu ein hanebüchender Thriller-Artikel ala Tatort, während Frontal 21 mit einem gewissen
Herrn Pfeifer (dafür kommt man doch gerne aus der Rente vorgekrochen) zum Sturmangriff gegen
potenzielle Amokläufer bläst, also gegen uns Gamer oder Filmliebhaber oder Metal-Fans oder, oder,
oder......man kann es sich ja so leicht machen...!


----------



## MichaelG (25. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Sicher, dass das nicht schon ein "Mock Up" der "Scheibenweltler" darstellen sollte?
> 
> Klar, Anfang des 17. Jh. war das geozentrische Weltbild immer noch vorherrschende Lehrmeinung, hauptsächlich aufgrund des "sanften Drucks" durch die Kirche, aber die Vorstellung als Kugel ist seit der Antike bekannt und wurde auch bereits schon von Gelehrten/Herrschern des Hochmittelalters (wieder) als gesichert übernommen.
> 
> ...



Eben nicht. Das Buch zeigt die technische und wissenschaftlichen Entwicklungsstände der Zeit (Schiffshebewerke u.v.a.). Ist wirklich a) selten und b) teuer. Hab das damals günstig "geschossen", weil andere den Wert nicht erkannt hatten.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Das Buch zeigt die technische und wissenschaftlichen Entwicklungsstände der Zeit (Schiffshebewerke u.v.a.). Ist wirklich a) selten und b) teuer. Hab das damals günstig "geschossen", weil andere den Wert nicht erkannt hatten.



Das glaube ich Dir gerne, aber das Ding ist dann schlicht und ergreifend falsch. Oder glaubst Du, dass 100% der Historiker sich irren? 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flach...degard_von_Bingen-_'Werk_Gottes',_12._Jh..jpg

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flach...e_du_monde_-_BNF_Fr._574_fo42_-_miniature.jpg

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flache_Erde#/media/File:John_Gower_world_Vox_Clamantis.jpg

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martin_Behaims_Erdapfel

...und das ist nur eine geringe Auswahl von Beispielen, die eigentlich ziemlich eindeutig beweisen, dass die Menschen (zumindest "Gelehrte") des Mittelalters und der Frühen Neuzeit von der Kugelgestalt überzeugt waren.


----------



## Evolverx (25. Juli 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Eine komplett andere politische Richtung wählen. Ich mach das schon länger und ich hoffe andere machen endlich mit!


Und das soll was bringen? Macht korumpiert, das ist eine Tatsache. Das beste beispiel dafür sind doch die grünen, eine partei die unter anderem den austritt aus der Nato forderte und dann unsere Soldaten weiter geschickt hat als unsere Väter je gekommen sind. Alle werte für die sie einmal standen haben sie verraten und verkauft. 

Ich bin nicht wirklich über diese neuerliche debatte überrascht. Schon zu lange war es zu ruhig an dieser front und nachdem die Gamescom vor der Tür steht nutzte man natürlich die erste gelegenheit diesen quatsch wieder auszugraben. 
Interessant finde ich nur das wenn es um gewaltverherlichung geht nie auch nur ein piep zu Filmen gesagt wird obwohl in dieser sparte doch der viel krankere scheiß zu finden ist und auch in viel größerer zahl.


----------



## Loosa (25. Juli 2016)

Schön, dass es mittlerweile auch solche Artikel in den Medien gibt:
Killerspiel-Debatte: Einfach mal durchatmen. Alle. - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Manch ein Journalist (und Politiker) ist eben auch Zocker.
Und manch ein Gamer reagiert viel zu dünnhäutig.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Juli 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Schön, dass es mittlerweile auch solche Artikel in den Medien gibt:
> Killerspiel-Debatte: Einfach mal durchatmen. Alle. - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Manch ein Journalist (und Politiker) ist eben auch Zocker.
> Und manch ein Gamer reagiert viel zu dünnhäutig.



Ja, aber mach bloß nicht den Fehler und lies Dir die Kommentare dazu durch...


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Juli 2016)

Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> Weil ich meistens nie das einmal durch lese ^^ . Dann kommt das mal vor wenn man so spät noch was schreibt .


Haha, das war doch nicht auf dich bezogen, sondern auf die Aussagen des werten Volker Kauder.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Juli 2016)

Deshalb heißt Kauder bei mir auch Kauderwelsch.


----------



## daviee (25. Juli 2016)

Damm Daniel back at it again with the same Killergames Bull#####....


----------



## Loosa (25. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ja, aber mach bloß nicht den Fehler und lies Dir die Kommentare dazu durch...



Ich wünschte, die könnte man auf der Seite einfach ganz ausschalten. Da steht fast immer nur Dummfug - aber direkt unter dem Artikel stolpert das Auge eben doch meist drüber.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juli 2016)

überragende kompetenz hat auch wieder mal focus online unter beweis gestellt:
dort hieß es nämlich über den täter, er hätte auch einen account beim online-*SPIEL* steam gehabt. 
der artikel wurde inzwischen immerhin korrigiert.


----------



## weazz1980 (25. Juli 2016)

Gestern Abend auf N-TV haben Sie Fakten zusammen getragen über das Attentat in München. Im Hintergrund sah man einen riesigen Bildschirm mit dem Titelbild von Counterstrike Source.

Es ist gefährlich, wenn Politiker mit Halbwissen irgendwelche wilden Theorien öffentlich verbreiten. Spielt mal Counterstrike nur um andere Spieler zu töten, da wirst du innerhalb kürzester Zeit zu tode geflamed bzw. gleich gekickt.

Den meisten Spielern geht es doch nicht um die Gewalt an sich, sondern um das Gewinnen.

Wenn Shooter-Spiele Massenmörder und Attentäter hervor bringen, dann gilt das auch für Filme und sonstige Medien!

Für mich sind Shooter- und sonstige Actionspiele ein Ventil, an dem ich mich abreagieren kann. Nach einem miesen Tag auf der Arbeit oder wenn's mal wieder Streit in der Familie gibt, schmeiss ich ne Runde Doom an und dann ist es auch wieder gut.

Ich verstehe einfach den Fokus auf Computerspiele nicht. Die könnten doch auch sagen: Der Täter hatte alle Folgen Rambo im Regal, das muss der Grund für seine Taten sein... ganz ehrlich, wenn ich den Satz selber lese klingt er schon lächerlich!

Aber klar, als Minister muss man ja irgendwas sagen. Die Bevölkerung möchte ja Motive sehen. Und da kommt Counterstrike natürlich gerade recht. Das kennen die Leute noch. Es werden wohl wieder dunkle Zeiten für uns Gamer werden befürchte ich.


----------



## smutjesmooth (25. Juli 2016)

Och nö nicht schon wieder. Ich war froh das diese Debatte endlich mal ein Ende hatte........


----------



## Tori1 (25. Juli 2016)

Was sind denn diese Killerspiele ? Also mich hat noch nie ein Spiel angegriffen.
Ich mein klar kann es schon mal frustrierend sein wenn man ein Spiel aus den 80er Jahren ist und so gelangweilt im Regal steht, weil man schon lange nicht mehr gespielt wurde und ich kann auch absolut verstehen wenn man als Spiel auf CD angst hat das man durch die ganzen jungen und flexiblen Downloadplattformen langsam ins Hintertreffen gelangt...

Aber desshalb gleich Amok laufen ? Neee.


----------



## Atuan (25. Juli 2016)

MattiSandqvist schrieb:


> Es könnte heute abend wieder sehr schön nervig werden, denn Christian Pfeiffer ist bei "Hart aber Fair" (ARD 21:45 Uhr) zum Thema eingeladen.


Erstaunlicherweise, hat er sich sehr zurückgehalten. Er hat überhaupt nicht über Computerspiele geredet, bis Plasberg die erste Gelegenheit genutzt hat, um ihn (fast schon erleichtert, dass er nun endlich den Einsteiger hat) auf das Thema anzusprechen. Und seine Reaktion? "_Computerspiele machen keine Amokläufer._" Mir scheint, Herr Professor Dr. Dr. Pfeiffer scheint endlich erwachsen geworden zu sein 



Meatsucker schrieb:


> Ich lehne mich gleich mal ein bisschen aus dem Fenster
> [...]
> Was macht die Jugend von heute so viel gewaltbereiter? Und kann man wirklich ausschließen, dass die allgemeine Verrohung sämtlicher Medien, sei es TV, Kino, Spiele, Internet, Musik nicht _doch_ ihren Teil dazu beiträgt?


Ich sehe das ähnlich. Ich bin auch in einer Stadt aufgewachsen. In Hannover. Da gab es schon immer eine recht große Araber Community und ziemlich viel Konfliktpotential. Ein paar Russen rannten da auch noch zwischen drin rum. Kartoffeln und Tomaten haben sich da gerne mal gekloppt und die Russen hatten schon immer ihre Schreckschuss-/Gaspistolen, mit denen sie rumgepost haben. Und auch die Mädels haben den Schlüsselbund an der Kette gerne zum Zuschlagen genommen. Aber wir sind nie auf den Köpfen der am Boden liegenden herumgehüpft. Im Gegenteil... Hat irgendwer auf jemanden eingetreten der am Boden lag, wurde er von mehreren Leuten weggezogen. Damals (früher war alles besser^^), Mitte/Ende der 90er, hat man noch keine Leute "kaputt gemacht".

Irgendwas hat sich also verändert. Und es trifft zeitlich mit der immer expliziteren Gewaltdarstellung in ALLEN Medien zusammen. Aber eben auch mit Hartz IV, der "Generation Null Bock" und "Generation Praktikum" (was eigentlich nur Synonyme für Perspektivlosigkeit sind) und der Entwicklung hin zu immer mehr (und teurerem) Konsum (erste High End Handys, Flat Screen Fernseher, Laptops, etc).



belakor602 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn da was dran wäre müsste man FIlme und Bücher genauso rannehmen da sie genauso gewaltverherrlichend sind. Also entweder alles oder gar nichts, nur Videospiele zu beschuldigen ist doch Schwachsinn.


Korrekt. Gerade Filme haben sich hier arg verändert. War es früher noch "krass", wenn mal ein Kopf oder ein ganzer Körper platzte (wobei man meitens sogar noch sah, dass das eine Puppe war - siehe From Dusk Till Dawn oder Wishmaster), bekommt man heute realistisch anmutende Nahaufnahmen davon, wie ein gebrochener Knochen sich durch das Fleisch heraus bohrt. Selbst bei simplen Faustschlägen ins Gesicht, spritzt gleich die Suppe herum. Und dank HD kann man sogar dicke Tropfen von Zahnstücken unterscheiden. Das ist keinen Millimeter besser als Fallout und Mortal Kombat.


----------



## Batze (25. Juli 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Och nö nicht schon wieder. Ich war froh das diese Debatte endlich mal ein Ende hatte........


Solange Ausreden über wirkliche Ursachen gesucht werden wird diese Debatte nie ein Ende haben und immer wieder neu Aufgerollt sobald etwas passiert.


----------



## Honigpumpe (25. Juli 2016)

Ich find's nicht so wild, was de Maizière gesagt hat. Hier hat ein Minderjähriger über Jahre Spiele gespielt, die für Erwachsene gedacht sind. Und das darf keinen schädlichen Einfluß haben? Aber hallo!

YouTube ist voll mit kleinen Bubis, die ausgiebig und begeistert "GTA" und Ego-Shooter kommentieren. Haben die keine Eltern? Bei mir auf dem Dorf spielen die Kiddies auch alle "GTA" -- die Kontrollen funktionieren einfach nicht. Vielen Eltern ist es schlicht egal, was ihre Kinder nachmittags so treiben.

EDIT: Hab heute morgen den Adblocker für pcgames.de ausgeschaltet. Jetzt merke ich aber, daß geordnetes Tippen hier kaum möglich ist und Eure Seite immer noch viel zuviel CPU schluckt. Jetzt ist der Adblocker wieder an. Ich verstehe nicht, warum Ihr das nicht endlich mal in Angriff nehmt. Es geht doch um Euer Geld. Ich will ja gerne mit Werbung "bezahlen", aber wenn der Browser (Firefox) nicht mehr bedienbar ist, dann ist das Maß des Erträglichen überschritten.


----------



## Batze (25. Juli 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> YouTube ist voll mit kleinen Bubis, die ausgiebig und begeistert "GTA" und Ego-Shooter kommentieren. Haben die keine Eltern? Bei mir auf dem Dorf spielen die Kiddies auch alle "GTA" -- die Kontrollen funktionieren einfach nicht. Vielen Eltern ist es schlicht egal, was ihre Kinder nachmittags so treiben.


Das Problem ist du kannst deine Kinder nicht mehr kontrollieren, verbietest du es gehen sie zu einem Kumpel und spielen dort. Einzig Aufklärung und entsprechende Erziehung hilf. Aber wenn Eltern eben auch dafür keine Zeit mehr haben entsprechende Werte zu vermitteln weil sie selbst den ganzen Tag vor der RTL Assi Klotze sitzen , ja dann ist es aus mit der Maus.


----------



## leckmuschel (25. Juli 2016)

man könnte auch sagen, er hatte RTL auf seinem fernseher gespeichert. hat auch jeder..
genauso wie man bei jedem heutzutage einen computer/eine konsole finden wird und dazu auch spiele..


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Juli 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Aber wenn Eltern eben auch dafür keine Zeit mehr haben entsprechende Werte zu vermitteln weil sie selbst den ganzen Tag vor der RTL Assi Klotze sitzen , ja dann ist es aus mit der Maus.



Genau dieses Klischee traf bislang auf keinen der "Amokläufer" zu, in allen Fällen waren das Söhne aus bürgerlichen, gehobenen Mittelschichtsverhältnissen - Steinhäusers Vater war/ist Ingenieur, Kretschmers Vater erfolgreicher Unternehmer mit 100+ Angestellten- da sind wir sehr weit vom "Assi-Klischee" entfernt. 

Wenn, dann stimmt eher die These von der Angst, unzureichend zu sein, nicht den (hohen) Ansprüchen der Eltern zu genügen, was auf beide, Kretschmer und Steinhäuser, wohl zutraf - aber auch das mag nur eine Ursache von vielen gewesen sein.


----------



## Batze (25. Juli 2016)

Stimmt.


----------



## alu355 (25. Juli 2016)

Rennt die Sekretärin in das Büro des Innenministers Die Misere.
Sekretärin: "Unglaublich Herr Misere! Wir haben herausgefunden, daß drei Sachen ursächlich für den Amoklauf sein könnten!"
Die Misere: "Die da wären?"
Sekretärin: "Computerspiele, Waffen, Mobbing!"
Die Misere: "Mobbing kann es nicht sein, ich habe Franz früher in der Gruppe schön fertig gemacht, der ist auch nicht Amok gelaufen, müssen wohl die Computerspiele sein - war das nicht dieses Neuland?"

Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, daß jemand der bis aufs Blut gemobbt wird, einfach auch eine Art "Breaking Point" erreicht, ab dem seine vorher gesunde Psyche nur noch Autoscooter fährt.
Die einen bringen sich selber um, die anderen wollen die Welt mitnehmen.


----------



## Atuan (25. Juli 2016)

alu355 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, daß jemand der bis aufs Blut gemobbt wird, einfach auch eine Art "Breaking Point" erreicht, ab dem seine vorher gesunde Psyche nur noch Autoscooter fährt.
> Die einen bringen sich selber um, die anderen wollen die Welt mitnehmen.


Das denke ich auch. Bei jemandem der psychisch labil ist und der jahrelang niedergemacht wird, könnte es irgendwann einfach mal einen Schalter im Kopf umlegen. Und ich denke auch, dass es bei einem sehr kleinen Teil dieser Leute (denen, die wirklich einen richtigen Haumichweg haben) nicht gesund ist, wenn sie sich dann nach der Schule mit einem Shooter abreagieren. Wenn du über Jahre Scheiße frisst und dir über Jahre vorstellst, wie dieser Kopfschuß deinen Peinigern gilt, kann das vielleicht den Unterschied zwischen Amok und Selbstmord ausmachen.

Die Frage ist halt, welchem Problem man sich da eher zuwenden sollte. Mobbing, das zu haufenweise Depressionen, ein paar Selbstmorden und vereinzelten Amokläufen fürt? Oder den bösen Killerspielen (und anderen gewalthaltigen Medien!), die in manchen, sehr speziellen Einzelfällen, *vielleicht* den Unterschied zwischen Selbstmord und erweitertem Selbstmord ausmachen *könnten*​?


----------



## WeeFilly (25. Juli 2016)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Fangen wir doch gleich mal Mitte August auf der Gamescom an. Lauter Verrückte und Spinner, die nicht sozialverträglich sind. Da treffen sich Hunderttausend von denen! In freier Wildbahn. Das geht ja wohl gar nicht.



Oha, das wird dann ja ein Blutbad!


----------



## Kwengie (25. Juli 2016)

immer die gleiche Leier und ich muß ehrlich gestehen, daß mir die Killerspieldebatte echt gefehlt hat.
Die Politik will sich wieder mal aus der Verantwortung stehlen, wie so immer und hat schnell einen Sündenbock gefunden, der sich nicht verteidigen kann.
Warum gehen wir Millionen Deutsche nicht mit einer Knarre auf die Straße und morden fleißig? 
... das sagt ja die Politik und Christian Pfeiffer ist auch so ein Anhänger dieser Ideologie.
Die wahren Ursachen will die Politik nicht ergründen...

Als das Massaker von Würzburg bekannt geworden ist und Hieb- sowie Stichwaffen als Tatwerkzeuge genannt worden sind, sind mir die "Killerspiele" rund um den Christian Pfeiffer eingefallen.
Die Bild hat sogar das Computerspiel von Bethethda für den Ammoklauf des Bundeswehrsoldaten verantwortlich gemacht und der Autor schrieb, daß man in "The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim" seinen Gegnern die Augen ausstechen kann...
http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/threads/1430172-Skyrim-ein-Killerspiel-!-Danke-BILD?

Die moslemischen Attentäter rufen immer vorher ihren Gottes-Schlachtruf: "Allah akbar".
Merkwürdig, merkwürdig...

- Paris
- Köln, Hamburg und andere deutsche Großstädte erlebten den arabischen Frühling
- Brüssel
- ein Bahnhof in Deutschland und der dubiose Fall des Paul H.
- Nizza
- Würzburg
- München
- und und und...
- München


----------



## shaboo (25. Juli 2016)

Pherim schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass das mit der Erde als Scheibe wohl ein populärer Mythos ist, ist der Vergleich durchaus fragwürdig - die Kugelgestalt der Erde lässt sich wissenschaftlich eindeutig beweisen (wenn man nicht gerade der Hohlwelt-Theorie anhängt ), ja wir können sie heute sogar auf Fotos sehen. Dagegen lässt sich ein Einfluss von Computerspielen auf die Psyche allenfalls empirisch belegen, und da kommt es eben darauf an, wer die Studie durchführt und wie. Natürlich können auch empirische Studien durchaus seriöse und verlässliche Ergebnisse bringen, aber gerade bei solch einem Thema, das derart gegensätzliche Emotionen hervorruft, ist es fraglich, ob das genügt.


Das war doch überhaupt nicht der Punkt meines Postings. Es geht schlicht darum, dass augenscheinliche Plausibilität (Stichwort Korrelation vs. Kausalität) nicht die seriöse, wissenschaftliche Beschäftigung mit einer Sachlage ersetzt. Das gilt auch und gerade für solche Dinge, die sich halt nun einmal nur anhand empirischer Studien untersuchen lassen. Wenn da die wissenschaftliche Community in zwei mehr oder weniger gleich große Lager gespalten ist, dann kann ich nicht einfach eine Hälfte ignorieren und ihr von vornherein jegliche Vernunft und Ernsthaftigkeit absprechen, nur weil ich mich als Politiker mit billigem Populismus profilieren will, indem ich eine Diskussion aus der Mottenkiste hole, die - aus gutem Grund - seit zehn Jahren als erledigt gilt.

Mit solch einem Parolenpopanz verhöhnt man letzlich auch die Opfer und deren Angehörige, in ihrer Trauer und ihrer Frage nach dem Warum, und deshalb sollte sich der Mann schämen!


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juli 2016)

Kwengie schrieb:


> endlich das Richtige zu tun.



war wäre denn "das richtige"?



> Als MoH: AA unsere PCs eroberte und wir diese Spiel begeistert gespielt haben, gab es merkwüridigerweise keine Ammokläufe sowie terroristische Hintergründe.



bitte? 
in meiner heimatstadt saarbrücken gab es im vorletzten (!) jahrhundert ein school shooting/ amoklauf.
es gabs sogar quasi "pünktlich" zum release von moh:aa einen amoklauf in deutschland. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amoklauf_von_Eching_und_Freising 
warum behauptet man irgendwas, was sich binnen sekunden widerlegen lässt? was soll das?


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Juli 2016)

Gerade gefunden: Solche Artikel sind natürlich Öl ins Feuer:

Polizei: Amokläufer hat sich "wie in einem Computerspiel bewegt"

Was will man damit überhaupt sagen? Dieser Artikel bietet wirklich NULL objektive Berichterstattung, es wird einfach nur irgendein merkwürdiger Vergleich in den Raum gestellt, damit die Leute wieder einen Grund haben, sich über die bösen Computerspieler aufzuregen oder sich vor ihnen zu fürchten.

Ich finde diese ganze Diskussion einfach lächerlich. Natürlich haben Menschen mit Gewaltfantasien oft entsprechende Computerspiele und sicher auch einen entsprechenden Spielstil in den Spielen. Und evtl. sollten manche dieser Leute auch keine brutalen Shooter spielen, weil sie irgenswas triggern. Aber ich bin kein Psychologe, in vielen Fällen gibt es sicher auch noch den positiven Effekt des Abreagierens. Wer Computerspiele verteufeln will, der sollte gleichzeitig auch Küchenmesser verteufeln, die gehören nämlich auch nicht in die Hände von potentiellen Gewalttätern. 

Schlimm, wie komplexe, sich über viele Jahre aufbauende Problematiken immer auf so einfache Weise gelöst bzw. erklärt werden sollen. Das ist ungefähr so, als würde man behaupten, jemand, der an Krebs gestorben ist, wäre selbst Schuld, weil er ständig mit nem Handy rumgelaufen ist.


----------



## Worrel (25. Juli 2016)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Die Politik will sich wieder mal aus der Verantwortung stehlen, wie so immer und hat schnell einen Sündenbock gefunden, der sich nicht verteidigen kann.
> Warum gehen wir Millionen Deutsche nicht mit einer Knarre auf die Straße und morden fleißig?
> ... das sagt ja die Politik und Christian Pfeiffer ist auch so ein Anhänger dieser Ideologie.
> Die wahren Ursachen will die Politik nicht ergründen...


Ich verstehe nicht wirklich, wie du hier sehen kannst, daß Killerspieler, Amokläufer und Computerspieler drei völlig verschiedene Dinge sind, ...



> Die moslemischen Attentäter rufen immer vorher ihren Gottes-Schlachtruf: "Allah akbar".
> Merkwürdig, merkwürdig...


... aber im Gegenzug Islamisten, Selbstmordattentäter und Moslems nicht auseinander halten kannst ...

Es ist doch in beiden Fällen genau dasselbe: Die große Menge der jeweiligen Personengruppen ist friedlich und die extremen Spinner stehen nicht dafür, was die Gesamtgruppe will/für Ziele hat.


----------



## ElReloaded (25. Juli 2016)

Ich fürchte der Innenminister hat recht. Es wird Zeit, dass die Spiele-Branche das einsieht und anfängt etwas gegen die ausufernde Gewalt in Spielen zu unternehmen. Ein paar rote Linien müssen da her.


----------



## Honigpumpe (25. Juli 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Schlimm, wie komplexe, sich über viele Jahre aufbauende Problematiken immer auf so einfache Weise gelöst bzw. erklärt werden sollen. Das ist ungefähr so, als würde man behaupten, jemand, der an Krebs gestorben ist, wäre selbst Schuld, weil er ständig mit nem Handy rumgelaufen ist.



Ganz ruhig. Soweit ich es mitbekommen habe, wird überlegt, inwiefern Videospiele _ein Faktor unter anderen_ gewesen sein könnten, die zum Amoklauf von München geführt haben. Und diese Frage ist legitim. Shooter gehören nicht in die Hände von Minderjährigen, und es ist auch kein Kavaliersdelikt, den 15jährigen Bruder auch mal "GTA" zocken zu lassen. Jugendliche haben noch keine Medienkompetenz, speziell bei Kindern ist die Grenze zwischen Vorstellung und Wirklichkeit noch nicht so ausgeprägt. (Wobei zu sagen wäre, daß achtjährige Leser sehr wohl schon wissen, daß sie selber nicht wie Pippi Langstrumpf leben können.)

Ich will die "Killerspiele" doch gar nicht verteufeln. Aber es gibt leider Wesen, die alles mögliche in den falschen Hals bekommen. Da reicht vielleicht schon ein brutaler Spielfilm, und sie fangen an, Katzen zu quälen, oder was weiß ich. Die große Mehrheit der Shooter-Spieler wird nicht gewalttätig. Aber es gibt eben ein paar Leute, die kommen mit Gewaltdarstellungen oder auch Pornos gar nicht so gut klar.


----------



## Schalkmund (25. Juli 2016)

Ich hoffe das leidige Thema verschwindet ganz schnell wieder im Orcus der Geschichte.


----------



## Panth (25. Juli 2016)

... ohh man, was man hier alles ließt.
1. Welcher Eltern-Teil glaubt, dass ihre 13-16 jährigen noch keine Pornographie konsumiert haben oder "Killerspiele" gespielt haben, die sind verdammt naiv. Ich weiß wie krank das aus der Sicht eines Erwachsenen wirkt, aber ich erinnere mich noch sehr gut an meine Jugend und auf unseren ersten Lan's mit 14 wurden bereits ganze Porno-Ordner ausgetauscht, CS/HL1/COD waren Pflicht auf der Lan. Ich rede hier von einer normalen Gymnasial-Klasse (in etwa 80% der Jungs der Klasse waren anwesend.) Heute schlägt bereits einer die Richter-Laufbahn ein, keiner ist "abgestürzt". 
2. Es gibt für mich nur einen Hauptgrund, warum diese Menschen dieses Gewaltpotenzial ausbilden. Ablehnung, Ablehnung, Ablehnung. Leest euch doch mal das neue Buch über Breivik durch, schaut euch die Muster fast aller Amok-Läufer an.  Vor der Phase des psychotischen, sei es Religion, rechtsradikalität oder sonst was kam zu 99% ein Leben wo diese Menschen abgelehnt wurden, von der Gesellschaft und ihrem Umfeld. Wo kommt es bei Spielen z.B. zu "echten" Tötungen ... in Spiele-Lokalen auf den Phillipinen/China ect. bei LoL-Spielen ... warum? Frustration, Weisenkinder, Perspektivlos usw. Die Politiker reden so viel, dabei habe ich auf Partys/anderen Schulen/bei der eigenen Schule ect. Situationen gesehen, die Menschen entwürdigen und auf ihre Leben psychisch schädigen werden, darunter Mobbing usw. ... Das sind eure späteren Kandidaten für den Amok, doch "es sind ja nur Kinder", "die Kebeln sich mal", "Leben ist halt kein Ponyhof" "Sind halt Versager" ... Ich geb euch eine Garantie, dass es auch die nächsten 100 Jahre Anschläge gibt, die Vergeltung ist dem Menschen näher als die Suche nach den Verlorenen.


----------



## hypsi (25. Juli 2016)

Laut Ermittler handelt es sich um "dieses sogenannte Counterstrike Source" .... ist das nicht die veraltete Version von Counterstrike?


----------



## Pherim (25. Juli 2016)

hypsi schrieb:


> Laut Ermittler handelt es sich um "dieses sogenannte Counterstrike Source" .... ist das nicht die veraltete Version von Counterstrike?



Ist doch egal, welche Version es ist... Tatsache ist doch, dass fast jeder Gamer schon mal CS in irgendeiner Form gespielt hat und die meisten Steam-Nutzer auch mindestens eine Version besitzen dürften. Es handelt sich ja um nichts anderes als eines der populärsten Computerspiele überhaupt. Insofern ist es noch absurder, einen Zusammenhang zwischen CS und Amokläufen zu sehen. Das Spiel wird seit über 15 Jahren gespielt - wenn es wirklich gewalttätiges Verhalten hervorrufen würde, hätte man das inzwischen doch etwas eindeutiger sehen müssen. Wie oft wurde CS jetzt mit Amokläufen in Verbindung gebracht? Fünf, sechs mal? Es wurde von abermillionen Leuten gespielt. Das ist alleine statistisch schon jenseits jeglicher Relevanz.


----------



## 4C4B (25. Juli 2016)

Ähm sein richtiger Name ist Ali David S. ,gibt es einen besonderen Grund ihn NICHT beim vollen Namen zu nennen Pc Games? 

Zeugin hat ausgesagt das er `Allah Kackbar´ gerufen hat! 

Und seine Eltern sind KEINE, ich wiederhole KEINE Deutschen er hat NUR einen deutschen Pass!


----------



## BigBeard89 (25. Juli 2016)

Jetzt wird wieder alles auf die Gamer abgewälzt. Man man man... Was kommt als nächstes?


----------



## Atuan (25. Juli 2016)

4C4B schrieb:


> Zeugin hat ausgesagt das er `Allah Kackbar´ gerufen hat!


Zeugen haben auch von einem blonden Mann mit Sonnenbrille und Weihnachtsmannverkleidung geredet. Zeugen haben auch von einem Typen mit Springerstiefeln geredet, der "Scheiß Ausländer!" gerufen hat, bevor er das Feuer eröffnet hat. Zeugen haben auch von drei Tätern mit Gewehren geredet. Zeugen haben auch von einer Sprengstoffweste geredet. Zeugen haben auch von Schüssen am Stachus und Isartor berichtet.

Mit anderen Worten: Zeugen haben genauso viel Mist erzählt, wie du gerade. Schau dir das Video auf dem Parkdeck an, wo er über Mobbing, Hartz IV und seine deutsche Herkunft spricht. Da hast du deinen Admiral Ackbar


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Juli 2016)

4C4B schrieb:


> Ähm sein richtiger Name ist Ali David S. ,gibt es einen besonderen Grund ihn NICHT beim vollen Namen zu nennen Pc Games?


Praktisch alle Medien nennen ihn "David S." PC Games folgt somit nur der allgemeinen Berichterstattung. 



> Zeugin hat ausgesagt das er `Allah Kackbar´ gerufen hat!


Anderen "Zeugen" zufolge soll der Täter Springerstiefel getragen haben und sich wie ein Nazi verhalten haben.

Laut einem 16-Jährigen, der zusammen mit ihm gezockt hat, soll sich der Täter zunehmend Aussagen gegen Türken und Muslime allgemein gemacht haben.

Wenn du mal wirkliche Infos zu den Hintergründen lesen willst: Amokläufer David S. aus München: Einsam, krank und fest entschlossen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Es ist übrigens kein Zufall, dass er die Tat exakt fünf Jahre nach Breiviks Massenmord in Norwegen begangen hat...



> Und seine Eltern sind KEINE, ich wiederhole KEINE Deutschen er hat NUR einen deutschen Pass!


Jemand, der einen deutschen Pass hat, IST ein Deutscher.


----------



## Matazock (25. Juli 2016)

Jeder, absolut ausnahmslos jeder, Amokläufer hat Sauerstoff geatmet! Somit ist bewiesen, dass Sauerstoff zu Amokläufen führt! Verbietet Sauerstoff!!!


----------



## Zybba (25. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wenn du mal wirkliche Infos zu den Hintergründen lesen willst: Amokläufer David S. aus München: Einsam, krank und fest entschlossen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Woher weißt du, dass die stimmen?


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Juli 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Woher weißt du, dass die stimmen?


Wissen tue ich persönlich in der Hinsicht gar nichts. Aber ich vertraue mal darauf, dass ein Magazin wie der Spiegel nicht durch die Bank Falschinformationen verbreitet, zumal es sich bei vielen Aussagen direkt auf Infos beruft, die Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft vorliegen.

Edit: "Ali" ist wohl auch nicht Teil seines richtigen Namens, sondern der Name, den er sich im Internet und bei CS selbst gegeben hat. Es ist daher wohl völlig korrekt, ihn weiter David S. zu nennen.
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/just...er-david-s-er-nannte-sich-hass-a-1104451.html


----------



## 4C4B (25. Juli 2016)

Atuan schrieb:


> Zeugen haben auch von einem blonden Mann mit Sonnenbrille und Weihnachtsmannverkleidung geredet. Zeugen haben auch von einem Typen mit Springerstiefeln geredet, der "Scheiß Ausländer!" gerufen hat, bevor er das Feuer eröffnet hat. Zeugen haben auch von drei Tätern mit Gewehren geredet. Zeugen haben auch von einer Sprengstoffweste geredet. Zeugen haben auch von Schüssen am Stachus und Isartor berichtet.
> 
> Mit anderen Worten: Zeugen haben genauso viel Mist erzählt, wie du gerade. Schau dir das Video auf dem Parkdeck an, wo er über Mobbing, Hartz IV und seine deutsche Herkunft spricht. Da hast du deinen Admiral Ackbar



Kein Wunder wenn man Muslime als Zeugen befragt und ich kenne das Video ein Germane, also Biodeutscher muss nicht sagen das er Deutscher ist! Seine Eltern sind BEIDE IRANER! Also bleiben wir mal bitte schön bei den FAKTEN.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Juli 2016)

4C4B schrieb:


> Kein Wunder wenn man Muslime als Zeugen befragt und ich kenne das Video ein Germane, also Biodeutscher muss nicht sagen das er Deutscher ist! Seine Eltern sind BEIDE IRANER! Also bleiben wir mal bitte schön bei den FAKTEN.



Schon wieder so ein rechter Idiot, vor allem mit diesem wunderbaren Nickname. In diesem Forum gibt's keinen Platz für euch.
 Geh, verpiss Dich. 

Der Kerl hat MEHRFACH seinen Hass auf (sunnitische) Muslime und Türken geäussert.


----------



## 4C4B (25. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Praktisch alle Medien nennen ihn "David S." PC Games folgt somit nur der allgemeinen Berichterstattung.
> 
> 
> Anderen "Zeugen" zufolge soll der Täter Springerstiefel getragen haben und sich wie ein Nazi verhalten haben.
> ...




Ja und rate mal warum ihn alle Medien so nennen?

Du willst mir doch jetzt nicht mit der Deutschland hassenden Springer Presse kommen?

Die Zeugin von der ich rede ist eine Polizeilich relevante Zeugin also nicht irgend jemand der von der Linken Kommie Presse auf der Strasse befragt wurde!

Und ja er wurde als Iraner sehr warscheinlich von Türkengangs gemobbt, merkste was?

Und sorry auf seinem Ausweis steht das er die Staatsangehörigkeit Deutsch hat und nicht Deutscher! Aber egal für mich macht ihn das noch lange nicht zu einem Germanen auch wenn du das nicht war haben willst.


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Juli 2016)

4C4B schrieb:


> Kein Wunder wenn man Muslime als Zeugen befragt und ich kenne das Video ein Germane, also Biodeutscher muss nicht sagen das er Deutscher ist! Seine Eltern sind BEIDE IRANER! Also bleiben wir mal bitte schön bei den FAKTEN.


Ist "Biodeutscher" das neue Modewort, wenn man Arier vermeiden will? 

Es ist Fakt, dass der Amokläufer ein Deutscher war. Eine "deutsche Rasse" gibt es nämlich nicht und hat es noch nie gegeben. Wir sind eine Verfassungsnation in der jeder, der einen Pass hat, auch Staatsbürger des deutschen Staates ist.


----------



## 4C4B (25. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Schon wieder so ein rechter Idiot, vor allem mit diesem wunderbaren Nickname. In diesem Forum gibt's keinen Platz für euch.
> Geh, verpiss Dich.
> 
> Der Kerl hat MEHRFACH seinen Hass auf (sunnitische) Muslime und Türken geäussert.



Ich bin Natinalkonservativ/Libertär also komm mir nicht mit dem RechtsLinksNeutralemNaziPunk! Schon mal was von Meinungsfreiheit gehört oder bist du ein kleiner stinkender Erdogan? Ich geh hin wo ich will du Lauch!


----------



## 4C4B (25. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ist "Biodeutscher" das neue Modewort, wenn man Arier vermeiden will?
> 
> Es ist Fakt, dass der Amokläufer ein Deutscher war. Eine "deutsche Rasse" gibt es nämlich nicht und hat es noch nie gegeben. Wir sind eine Verfassungsnation in der jeder, der einen Pass hat, auch Staatsbürger des deutschen Staates ist.



Haha Bio 6 setzen!


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ist "Biodeutscher" das neue Modewort, wenn man Arier vermeiden will?



...und Achtung (hach, was freu ich mich!), jetzt kommt's, als Deutscher mit iranischen Wurzeln ist er vermutlich ARISCHER als jeder "Biodeutsche". 

Die Arier sind ein iranischer Volksstamm und das Wort "Iran" bedeutet soviel wie "Land der Arier". 

@ACAB: Ja, das glaub ich Dir gern, dass Du "nazinal-konservativ" bist, Du Gurke. 
Ich empfehle Dir aber, in die Türkei auszuwandern - denn vom "mindset" her passt Du hervorragend zu Erdogan und seinen Anhängern.


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Juli 2016)

4C4B schrieb:


> Ja und rate mal warum ihn alle Medien so nennen?


Weil es evtl. der Name ist, der in seinen Ausweispapieren steht? Nur so eine Vermutung... 



> Du willst mir doch jetzt nicht mit der Deutschland hassenden Springer Presse kommen?


Doch, doch, das will ich schon. Welche Nachrichtenseiten konsumierst du denn so? 

Übrigens hat ich auch die PK der Polizei und der Staatsanwaltschaft live gesehen. Dafür muss ich nicht den Spiegel lesen. 



> Die Zeugin von der ich rede ist eine Polizeilich relevante Zeugin also nicht irgend jemand der von der Linken Kommie Presse auf der Strasse befragt wurde!


"Polizeilich relevant" sind erst mal alle Leute, deren Aussagen noch nicht eindeutig bestätigt oder widerlegt wurden. Das sagt überhaupt nichts über den Wahrheitsgehalt aus.



> Und ja er wurde als Iraner sehr warscheinlich von Türkengangs gemobbt, merkste was?


Was soll ich denn merken? Anscheinend wurde der Junge von allen Mitschülern gemobbt oder zumindest gemieden, nicht nur von Türken.



> Und sorry auf seinem Ausweis steht das er die Staatsangehörigkeit Deutsch hat und nicht Deutscher! Aber egal für mich macht ihn das noch lange nicht zu einem Germanen auch wenn du das nicht war haben willst.


Haha, einen "Germanen"? Mach doch mal eine Genanalyse, dann werden wir sehen, wie viel "Germane" in dir steckt. Aber mach dich auf eine Überraschung gefasst. Und warum sollte das überhaupt wichtig sein? Mir fällt kein relevanter Grund ein, sorry. 


Edit: Rassismus ist übrigens keine Meinung, sondern einfach nur pure Ignoranz und Dummheit.


----------



## alu355 (25. Juli 2016)

Ah wir sind wieder beim Gebashe zwischen Links- und Rechtsextremen.
Ich würd ja Popcorn holen, wenn die Ursache nicht so geschmacklos wäre...


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Juli 2016)

4C4B schrieb:


> Ich bin Natinalkonservativ/Libertär also komm mir nicht mit dem RechtsLinksNeutralemNaziPunk! Schon mal was von Meinungsfreiheit gehört oder bist du ein kleiner stinkender Erdogan? Ich geh hin wo ich will du Lauch!



Zwischen Meinungsfreiheit und rechtem Dreck und Beleidigungen ist viel Platz. "Biodeutscher" ... ist das dein Ernst? Bin ich als jemand, der vor zwei Generationen mal holländische Vorfahren hatte, auch kein "Biodeutscher"? Echt schlimm, was man hier teilweise liest. Jedes Recht (auch Meinungsfreiheit) endet da, wo das Recht anderer verletzt wird. Und das ist bei rassistischem Kram und Beleidigungen relativ schnell der Fall.


----------



## Atuan (25. Juli 2016)

4C4B schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Meinungsfreiheit gehört


Ja. Das ist das Ding das dort endet, wo die Würde des Menschen beginnt. Und nun mach dich in die Biotonne, du Biodeutscher. Und nimm deinen Reichsbürgerausweis gleich mit (ich *wette* du hast so ein lustig Teil  ).


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Haha, einen "Germanen"? Mach doch mal eine Genanalyse, dann werden wir sehen, wie viel "Germane" in dir steckt. Aber mach dich auf eine Überraschung gefasst. Und warum sollte das überhaupt wichtig sein? Mir fällt kein relevanter Grund ein, sorry.



Ach komm, macht doch keinen Sinn, mit dem Vogel zu diskutieren - wie auch, bei dem erkennbaren Bildungsgrad einer Feldfrucht? 

@Alu355:

Ich bin sicherlich nicht links. 

Ich bin sozial-liberaler Humanist, aber KEIN Pazifist.


----------



## Enisra (25. Juli 2016)

ach ja
Immer Putzig wie die Freizeitnazis sich schön auf etwas berufen dass die allen anderen Absprechen


----------



## Triplezer0 (25. Juli 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Kannst du mir mal eben erklären, was Neuwahlen daran ändern sollen?



War mehr auf unsere allgemeine politische Situation bezogen


----------



## 4C4B (25. Juli 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Zwischen Meinungsfreiheit und rechtem Dreck und Beleidigungen ist viel Platz. "Biodeutscher" ... ist das dein Ernst? Bin ich als jemand, der vor zwei Generationen mal holländische Vorfahren hatte, auch kein "Biodeutscher"? Echt schlimm, was man hier teilweise liest. Jedes Recht (auch Meinungsfreiheit) endet da, wo das Recht anderer verletzt wird. Und das ist bei rassistischem Kram und Beleidigungen relativ schnell der Fall.



Sagte der SJW brauchst du deinen kleinen Safe Space ohhh du armer verletzen dich meine Worte buuuuuu! Vielleicht solltest du dich nochmal bissel Informieren was Meinungsfreiheit bedeutet und mir nicht mit deinen drecks Kulturmarxistischen Müll ankommen!


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Juli 2016)

4C4B schrieb:


> Sagte der SJW brauchst du deinen kleinen Safe Space ohhh du armer verletzen dich meine Worte buuuuuu! Vielleicht solltest du dich nochmal bissel Informieren was Meinungsfreiheit bedeutet und mir nicht mit deinen drecks Kulturmarxistischen Müll ankommen!



Ich würde dir jetzt gerne was dazu sagen, aber ich lasse das mal. Du würdest das wahrscheinlich eh nicht verstehen. 

Wie schön, dass es hier ne Ignore-Funktion gibt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juli 2016)

Warum sollte eine Diskussion über das Staatsbürgerschaftsrecht nicht erlaubt sein? Ich sehe es auch manchmal, selbst in den Kleinstädten. Da sind Leute, die reden quasi 99% der Zeit auf türkisch,  rennen mit der Türkeiflagge rum, singen die türkische Nationalhymne und himmeln teilweise Erdogan an, sind also eigentlich 100% türkisch, aber haben den deutschen Pass. Mal eine ernsthafte Frage: Warum gibt man den solchen Leuten? 

Das heißt jetzt nicht, dass jemand anderer Herkunft kein Deutscher werden kann. Natürlich kann er das, selbst wenn er farbig, Asiate oder sonstwas ist, ABER meiner Meinung nach nur, wenn er die deutsche Mentalität, Gepflogenheiten usw. komplett übernommen hat. Für so jemanden muss klar sein, dass das Grundgesetz das Gesetz ist, dass die Farben des Landes schwarz-rot-gold sind, die deutsche Nationalhymne seine Hymne, die deutsche Sprache seine Sprache und der deutsche Bundeskanzler sein Kanzler und nicht Erdogan oder sonst wer.
Dann kann man so jemanden als Deutschen ansehen und dann ist er auch einer.

Leider gibt es aber mittlerweile einige, bei denen das nicht so ist und man gibt ihnen trotzdem den deutschen Pass und das finde auch ich nicht in Ordnung. Das macht im Endeffet eine Staatsbürgerschaft total beliebig und wertlos.


----------



## 4C4B (25. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich bin sicherlich nicht links.
> 
> Ich bin sozial-liberaler Humanist, aber KEIN Pazifist.



Hahahaha Nein sicher nicht du Kulturmarxist OMG laberst nur solche Sch.....! Hey waren die Indianer in Amerika eigentlich auch NAZIS weil die behaupten die Natives zu sein und dass das Land ihnen gehört?


----------



## D-Wave (25. Juli 2016)

Ich spiel auch Counter Strike, bin aber nicht schwarz, sonst müsste ich mich auch selber abknallen. Augenzeugen haben 3 Täter gesehen, die Medien nur 1nen. Und der nennt sich Videospieler. Meiner Meinung nach ist ja der KIKA dran Schuld. Die kleinen Kinder müssen sich Krieg und Terror jeden Tag ansehen. Die Propaganda Maschine funktioniert, allerdings mit ein paar Nebenwirkungen wie man sieht. Ist es nun richtig einen Menschen zu erschießen?    Und der Braune Sumpf hat gesprochen weil andere Kommentare, werden der Linksradikalen Organisation nicht einfallen. Ich benenne es mal beim Punkt ich bin weder rechts noch links. Ich hau gerne Punks auf die Fresse und auch gerne den Glatzen. Ihr seid euch ähnlicher als ihr denkt nämlich sau dumm!


----------



## Zybba (25. Juli 2016)

4C4B schrieb:


> Sagte der SJW brauchst du deinen kleinen Safe Space ohhh du armer verletzen dich meine Worte buuuuuu!


Wie soll man dich nach so einem Kommentar überhaupt ernst nehmen? xD


----------



## 4C4B (25. Juli 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Wie soll man dich nach so einem Kommentar überhaupt ernst nehmen? xD



Hää ist dir zu Hoch oder wie?


----------



## Worrel (25. Juli 2016)

4C4B schrieb:


> Und sorry auf seinem Ausweis steht das er die Staatsangehörigkeit Deutsch hat und nicht Deutscher!


Und was sagt dir das, wenn bei ihm und bei dir exakt dasselbe im Pass steht?


> Aber egal für mich macht ihn das noch lange nicht zu einem Germanen auch wenn du das nicht war haben willst.


Öhm ... bezeichnet "Germanen" nicht Volksstämme von 1000 v Chr bis 1000 Jahre danach? Du verlangst doch heutzutage auch nicht ernsthaft, daß jemand in einer bestimmten Gegend "Neanderthaler" sein muß ... obwohl: das würde einiges in diesem Thread erklären ... 



4C4B schrieb:


> Haha Bio 6 setzen!


Oh super, wenn du natürlich derart viele Fakten und Argumente bringst,: Klar, du hast 100%ig recht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Juli 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Warum sollte eine Diskussion über das Staatsbürgerschaftsrecht nicht erlaubt sein? Ich sehe es auch manchmal, selbst in den Kleinstädten. Da sind Leute, die reden quasi 99% der Zeit auf türkisch,  rennen mit der Türkeiflagge rum, singen die türkische Nationalhymne und himmeln teilweise Erdogan an, sind also eigentlich 100% türkisch, aber haben den deutschen Pass. Mal eine ernsthafte Frage: Warum gibt man den solchen Leuten?


Weil sie in Deutschland geboren sind?! Wie soll man das denn sonst handhaben? Bei den Bedingungen für Einwanderer kann man bestimmt einiges diskutieren (wie man das evlt. besser oder von mir aus auch strikter handhaben kann), aber bei Leuten, die in Deutschland geboren sind? Welche Staatsbürgerschaft sollen die denn deiner Meinung nach bekommen? Die türkische, obwohl sie vlt. noch nie im Leben in der Türkei waren? Oder sollen die staatenlos sein, solange sie sich nicht dazu bereit erklären, mindestens 50% am Tag deutsch zu sprechen?

Es ist übrigens nicht gegen das Gesetz, die Türkei geil zu finden. Nur weil man sich der Türkei nahe fühlt (kulturell und evlt. auch politisch) heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man die deutsche Verfassung nicht achtet oder nicht gerne in Deutschland lebt. 



> ABER meiner Meinung nach nur, wenn er die deutsche Mentalität, Gepflogenheiten usw. komplett übernommen hat.


Was ist denn genau die "deutsche Mentalität" bzw. "deutsche Gepflogenheiten"? Wir leben in einem Land, in dem jemand aus dem tiefsten Bayern einen Plattdeutschen kaum verstehen kann (weder sprachlich, noch von den Traditionen her usw) und vice versa. 

Wir leben in einem multikulturellen Land, dessen gemeinsamer Nenner vor allem die Verfassung und die freiheitliche Grundordnung ist. Wer die anerkennt, der kann sich auch Deutscher nennen. Und ja, natürlich gibt es deutsche Staatsbürger, die sich nicht immer verfassungsgetreu verhalten, aber die gibt es in fast jedem kulturellen oder nationalen Hintergrund. Das gilt für den Rechtsradikalen ebenso wie für den Linksradikalen ebenso wie für den Schariaanhänger. Sollte aber so jemand gegen unsere freiheitliche Grundordnung agieren, ist das ein Fall für die Staatsanwaltschaft bzw. den Verfassungsschutz.



> Für so jemanden muss klar sein, dass die Farben des Landes schwarz-rot-gold sind, die deutsche Nationalhymne seine Hymne, die deutsche Sprache seine Sprache und der deutsche Bundeskanzler sein Kanzler und nicht Erdogan oder sonst wer.
> Dann kann man so jemanden als Deutschen ansehen und dann ist er auch einer.


Was ist dann mit den "Reichsbürgern"? Die erkennen den deutschen Kanzeler ja auch nicht an. 



> Leider gibt es aber mittlerweile einige, bei denen das nicht so ist und man gibt ihnen trotzdem den deutschen Pass und das finde auch ich nicht in Ordnung. Das macht im Endeffet eine Staatsbürgerschaft total beliebig und wertlos.


Eine Staatsbürgerschaft an sich ist ja auch beliebig, zumindest für diejenigen, die sie nur deshalb haben, weil sie an einem bestimmten Ort geboren werden. Einwanderer müssen teils dafür kämpfen. Alle anderen haben einfach Glück oder Unglück.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Juli 2016)

4C4B schrieb:


> Hahahaha Nein sicher nicht du Kulturmarxist OMG laberst nur solche Sch.....! Hey waren die Indianer in Amerika eigentlich auch NAZIS weil die behaupten die Natives zu sein und dass das Land ihnen gehört?



Armes Hascherle. 
Aber ich habe mir von einem befreundeten Mediziner erklären lassen, dass Dummheit, selbst bei Schwerstbetroffenen, in den seltensten Fällen schmerzhaft ist und häufig überhaupt nicht wahrgenommen wird. 

Trotzdem ist es natürlich unschön, mit so einer Behinderung durchs Leben gehen zu müssen. Du hast jedenfalls mein vollstes Mitgefühl.


----------



## 4C4B (25. Juli 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und was sagt dir das, wenn bei ihm und bei dir exakt dasselbe im Pass steht?
> 
> Öhm ... bezeichnet "Germanen" nicht Volksstämme von 1000 v Chr bis 1000 Jahre danach? Du verlangst doch heutzutage auch nicht ernsthaft, daß jemand in einer bestimmten Gegend "Neanderthaler" sein muß ... obwohl: das würde einiges in diesem Thread erklären ...
> 
> ...



Man was sind das wieder für vergleiche kennst du den Unterschied zwischen Neanderthaler und Homo Sapiens oder haben die Kommunisten dir das Gehirn zerstört? Hey die Polen müssen doch für dich jetzt die übelsten Nazis geworden sein oder? Oh und erst die Japaner. Wieso dürfen eigentlich die Türken und viele andere Länder Nationalistisch sein?


----------



## 4C4B (25. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Armes Hascherle.
> Aber ich habe mir von einem befreundeten Mediziner erklären lassen, dass Dummheit, selbst bei Schwerstbetroffenen, in den seltensten Fällen schmerzhaft ist und häufig überhaupt nicht wahrgenommen wird.
> 
> Trotzdem ist es natürlich unschön, mit so einer Behinderung durchs Leben gehen zu müssen. Du hast jedenfalls mein vollstes Mitgefühl.



Ohhh crasse Antwort da hast du es mir aber voll gegeben uuuuuuu bin ich verletzt, Junge du gehst mir so am Arsch vorbei Bahnhofsklatscher!


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Weil sie in Deutschland geboren sind?! Wie soll man das denn sonst handhaben? Bei den Bedingungen für Einwanderer kann man bestimmt einiges diskutieren (wie man das evlt. besser oder von mir aus auch strikter handhaben kann), aber bei Leuten, die in Deutschland geboren sind? Welche Staatsbürgerschaft sollen die denn deiner Meinung nach bekommen? Die türkische, obwohl sie vlt. noch nie im Leben in der Türkei waren? Oder sollen die staatenlos sein, solange sie sich nicht dazu bereit erklären, mindestens 50% am Tag deutsch zu sprechen?
> 
> Es ist übrigens nicht gegen das Gesetz, die Türkei geil zu finden. Nur weil man sich der Türkei nahe fühlt (kulturell und evlt. auch politisch) heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man die deutsche Verfassung nicht achtet oder nicht gerne in Deutschland lebt.



Ja, den türkischen Pass. Wenn ich jetzt z.B. mit einer Frau nach Spanien auswandern würde und wir würden dort ein Kind bekommen, dann wird daraus doch auch nicht automatisch ein Spanier. Das Kind wäre dann doch auch deutsch und müsste viel eher den deutschen als den spanischen Pass bekommen. Erst wenn über Generationen hinweg sich das wirklich mal assimiliert, dann könnte man auch über einen spanischen Pass sprechen.
Und ich bin auch kein Freund von Multikulti, sondern für Assimilation, wie früher bei den Polen oder Hugenotten.


----------



## 4C4B (25. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Armes Hascherle.
> Aber ich habe mir von einem befreundeten Mediziner erklären lassen, dass Dummheit, selbst bei Schwerstbetroffenen, in den seltensten Fällen schmerzhaft ist und häufig überhaupt nicht wahrgenommen wird.
> 
> Trotzdem ist es natürlich unschön, mit so einer Behinderung durchs Leben gehen zu müssen. Du hast jedenfalls mein vollstes Mitgefühl.



Hey wer war eigentlich der befreundete Mediziner dein Meisen Doktor? Hahahahaha


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Juli 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ja, den türkischen Pass. Wenn ich jetzt z.B. mit einer Frau nach Spanien auswandern würde und wir würden dort ein Kind bekommen, dann wird daraus doch auch nicht automatisch ein Spanier. Das Kind wäre dann doch auch deutsch und müsste viel eher den deutschen als den spanischen Pass bekommen. Erst wenn über Generationen hinweg sich das wirklich mal assimiliert, dann könnte man auch über einen spanischen Pass sprechen.



Warum? Pass und Nationalität ist doch eigentlich im 21. Jahrhundert sowas von egal. Weniger egal ist, welche kulturelle/soziale Einstellung eine bestimmte Person hat. 
Sollte man seine Identität wirklich anhand einer Flagge und/oder eines Passes definieren? Das ist doch eigentlich völliger Humbug.

Deutschland ist genauso ein vollkommen artifizielles Gebilde, wie die meisten anderen Nationalstaaten auch, irgendwann durch einen Herrscher zwangsvereint.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juli 2016)

4C4B schrieb:


> Hey wer war eigentlich der befreundete Mediziner dein Meisen Doktor? Hahahahaha



Hast du irgendwas geraucht? :-o


----------



## 4C4B (25. Juli 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwas geraucht? :-o



Kennst du  das nicht sagt man doch auch gerne bei Psychologen Meisen-Doktor? Ne ich kiffe nicht!!! Warum hast du was gutes (Joke)?


----------



## Zybba (25. Juli 2016)

4C4B schrieb:


> Hää ist dir zu Hoch oder wie?


Nein. Daran liegt es nicht.
Mit deinen rein provozierenden Aussagen bist du als Diskussionspartner einfach nicht erst zu nehmen.
Du versuchst z.B. den anderen schlecht dastehen zu lassen mit deiner "Imitation".
Inhaltlich wertvolles scheint es bei dir aber nicht zu geben.


----------



## 4C4B (25. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Warum? Pass und Nationalität ist doch eigentlich im 21. Jahrhundert sowas von egal. Weniger egal ist, welche kulturelle/soziale Einstellung eine bestimmte Person hat.
> Sollte man seine Identität wirklich anhand einer Flagge und/oder eines Passes definieren? Das ist doch eigentlich völliger Humbug.
> 
> Deutschland ist genauso ein vollkommen artifizielles Gebilde, wie die meisten anderen Nationalstaaten auch, irgendwann durch einen Herrscher zwangsvereint.



Das erzähle doch mal den nationalistischen Türken oder Saudis oder Japanern oder Polen oder Ungarn oder  Slowaken oder Russen  oder oder oder  .............


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Juli 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ja, den türkischen Pass. Wenn ich jetzt z.B. mit einer Frau nach Spanien auswandern würde und wir würden dort ein Kind bekommen, dann wird daraus doch auch nicht automatisch ein Spanier. Das Kind wäre dann doch auch deutsch und müsste viel eher den deutschen als den spanischen Pass bekommen. Erst wenn über Generationen hinweg sich das wirklich mal assimiliert, dann könnte man auch über einen spanischen Pass sprechen.


Doch, (völker)rechtlich wird aus dir dann ein Spanier. Wie gesagt, moderne Staaten sind zuallererst Verfassungsstaaten. Der kulturelle Hintergrund ist völlig nebensächlich, solange er nicht klar den freiheitlichen Grundrechten unserer Verfassung widerspricht. Deshalb gibt es für Einwanderer ja auch Aufnahmetests, um dem auf den Zahn zu fühlen. Wer die besteht, darf sich mit Erhalt des deutschen Passes deutscher Staatsbürger nennen und das ist IMO auch richtig so.



> Und ich bin auch kein Freund von Multikulti, sondern für Assimilation, wie früher bei den Polen oder Hugenotten.


Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das so tolle Beispiele sind, insbesondere das mit den Hugenotten...

Natürlich darfst du gegen Multikulti sein. Aber Multikulti ist die Realität und daran wird sich in einer globalisierten Welt prinzipiell nichts ändern, auch wenn sich dem Trend einige mal für eine Zeit lang widersetzen wollen. Übrigens findet Assimilation immer statt, auch unterbewusst. Wir haben in Deutschland z.B. zig Speisen, Techniken und Teile von Ideologien über die Jahrhunderte in unsere eigene Kultur (bzw. Kulturen) assimiliert. Ebenso wird natürlich auch jeder, der in Deutschland lebt, von seiner Umwelt beeinflusst und davon geprägt. Wenn du mit Assimilation aber Selbstaufgabe im Sinne von einer kompletten Verleugnung der eigenen kulturellen Herkunft meinst, dann bin ich da klar dagegen. Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob Menschen dazu unter normalen Umständen überhaupt in der Lage sind.

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt auch gar nicht, warum Menschen im 21. Jahrhundert immer noch Wert auf Nationen und damit auf Nationalismus legen. Was ist der große persönliche Unterschied, ob ich jetzt z.B. einen deutschen oder einen österreichischen oder einen französischen oder einen spanischen Pass habe? Nicht viel. Der einzige Unterschied sind die Rechte und Pflichten, die damit als Teil einer Gesellschaft einhergehen. Aber kulturell ist der Pass doch völlig bedeutungslos, zumal sich Kulturen so gut wie nie an künstlichen Landesgrenzen orientiert haben. Eine moderne Nation bzw. eine moderne Gesellschaft ist per se ein rechtliches (und einigermaßen willkürliches) Konstrukt, kein kulturelles. Natürlich liegt der Rechtsordnung eine bestimmte Ideologie zugrunde, aber die ist inzwischen auch längst kulturübergreifend. Eine allgemeine Achtung von Menschenrechten und progressiven Rechten z.B. ist ja wohl keineswegs auf den deutschen Kulturraum begrenzt.

Nationalismus liegt imo IMMER eine bestimmte Arroganz zugrunde, der Wunsch, sich über andere zu erheben (moralisch, kulturell, rassistisch, machtpolitisch, militärisch). Das ist imo eine schlechte Charaktereigenschaft und eine anti-zivilisatorische Geisteshaltung.


Es überrascht mich übrigens nicht, dass du den Rest meines Posts ignoriert hast, nur so am Rande.


----------



## 4C4B (25. Juli 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Nein. Daran liegt es nicht.
> Mit deinen rein provozierenden Aussagen bist du als Diskussionspartner einfach nicht erst zu nehmen.
> Du versuchst z.B. den anderen schlecht dastehen zu lassen mit deiner "Imitation".
> Inhaltlich wertvolles scheint es bei dir aber nicht zu geben.



Ja weil ich es leid bin mit Volksverrätern und in der Schule auf Marxismus getrimmten möchtegern Sozialisten zu diskutieren, eure Meinung geht mir am Arsch vorbei es gibt noch genug andere Staaten die mit der nationalen Meinung auf meiner Seite sind! Ich zähle sie jetzt nicht nochmal auf! Nur der Deutsche wird auf EUDSSR Kurs gehalten und es soll uns verboten sein National zu denken. OHNE MICH!


----------



## LopezdieMaus (25. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Doch, (völker)rechtlich wird aus dir dann ein Spanier. Wie gesagt, moderne Staaten sind zuallererst Verfassungsstaaten. Der kulturelle Hintergrund ist völlig nebensächlich, solange er nicht klar den freiheitlichen Grundrechten unserer Verfassung widerspricht. Deshalb gibt es für Einwanderer ja auch Aufnahmetests, um dem auf den Zahn zu fühlen. Wer die besteht, darf sich mit Erhalt des deutschen Passes deutscher Staatsbürger nennen und das ist IMO auch richtig so.
> 
> 
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das so tolle Beispiele sind, insbesondere das mit den Hugenotten...
> ...



also anders ausgedrückt in der evulotion siegt nicht der stärkere wie H(albwIssen) damals dachte sondern sie besteht aus Artenvielfalt bzw bildet neue Lebewesen -in Kurzform bin grad schwer beschäftigt


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Juli 2016)

4C4B schrieb:


> Ja weil ich es leid bin mit Volksverrätern und in der Schule auf Marxismus getrimmten möchtegern Sozialisten zu diskutieren, eure Meinung geht mir am Arsch vorbei es gibt noch genug andere Staaten die mit der nationalen Meinung auf meiner Seite sind! Ich zähle sie jetzt nicht nochmal auf! Nur der Deutsche wird auf EUDSSR Kurs gehalten und es soll uns verboten sein National zu denken. OHNE MICH!


Wenn unsere Meinung dir am Arsch vorbeigeht, warum sprichst du dann mit uns? Hm... 



LopezdieMaus schrieb:


> also anders ausgedrückt in der evulotion siegt nicht der stärkere wie H(albwIssen) damals dachte sondern sie besteht aus Artenvielfalt bzw bildet neue Lebewesen -in Kurzform bin grad schwer beschäftigt


Die "natürliche" Evolution gilt für den Menschen nicht mehr - und das ist (zumindest da sind sich fast alle Kulturkreise dieser Welt mittlerweile ziemlich einig) auch gut so.

Im Gegensatz zur Tierwelt ist der Mensch nämlich kein ausschließlich instinktgesteuertes Lebewesen. Wir haben ein Bewusstsein und eine Ratio und können uns damit von der natürlichen Evolution abkoppeln.


----------



## 4C4B (25. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wenn unsere Meinung dir am Arsch vorbeigeht, warum sprichst du dann mit uns? Hm...



Weil ich es klarstellen wollte das es KEIN DEUTSCHER war der den Amoklauf gemacht hat so wie DU und die Linke Presse es hinstellen wollt ES WAR EIN MOSLEM mal wieder!!! So kein Bock mehr auf euch wir sehen uns im Bürgerkrieg und zwar nicht auf deiner Seite!


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Doch, (völker)rechtlich wird aus dir dann ein Spanier. Wie gesagt, moderne Staaten sind zuallererst Verfassungsstaaten. Der kulturelle Hintergrund ist völlig nebensächlich, solange er nicht klar den freiheitlichen Grundrechten unserer Verfassung widerspricht. Deshalb gibt es für Einwanderer ja auch Aufnahmetests, um dem auf den Zahn zu fühlen. Wer die besteht, darf sich mit Erhalt des deutschen Passes deutscher Staatsbürger nennen und das ist IMO auch richtig so.
> 
> 
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das so tolle Beispiele sind, insbesondere das mit den Hugenotten...
> ...



Eine globalisierte Welt (von den Menschen her gesehen) findet doch gar nicht statt, sondern es ist eine reine Völkerwanderung quasi nur in unsere westliche / europäische Richtung. Eine wirklich globalisierte Welt wäre es zum Beispiel, wenn wir Deutschen / Europäer zu Hunderttausendfach auch in die arabische Welt auswandern könnten, dort unseren Kirchen bauen könnten und ohne Angst als Christ leben dürften und die gleichen Rechte hätten. Aber das geht eben nicht.
Es ist einfach so, dass sich der Großteil der Menschen nur in unsere Richtung auf den Weg macht.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Juli 2016)

4C4B schrieb:


> Weil ich es klarstellen wollte das es KEIN DEUTSCHER war der den Amoklauf gemacht hat so wie DU und die Linke Presse es hinstellen wollt ES WAR EIN MOSLEM mal wieder!!! So kein Bock mehr auf euch wir sehen uns im Bürgerkrieg und zwar nicht auf deiner Seite!



Achso, er hatte nicht die deutsche, sondern die moslemische Staatsbürgerschaft ... endlich stellt das mal einer klar. Der Mann kam also aus Moslemien, gut zu wissen. Ein Deutscher könnte ja auch unmöglich einen anderen, als den christlichen Glauben haben


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Juli 2016)

4C4B schrieb:


> Weil ich es klarstellen wollte das es KEIN DEUTSCHER war der den Amoklauf gemacht hat so wie DU und die Linke Presse es hinstellen wollt ES WAR EIN MOSLEM mal wieder!!! So kein Bock mehr auf euch wir sehen uns im Bürgerkrieg und zwar nicht auf deiner Seite!


Also geht es dir doch nicht am Arsch vorbei, was wir denken? So langsam musst du dich mal entscheiden, was du willst... 

Übrigens ist der Islam eine Religion, deutsch hingegen eine Staatszugehörigkeit. Das sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Dinge. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass der Amokläufer rechtsradikales Gedankengut anscheinend viel lieber hatte als den Islam...

Und Bürgerkrieg? Wie krank und doof muss man eigentlich sein, dass man sich einen Krieg herbeisehnt in einem Land, in dem es einem deutlich besser geht als an fast jedem anderem Ort dieser Welt?


----------



## LopezdieMaus (25. Juli 2016)

4C4B schrieb:


> Weil ich es klarstellen wollte das es KEIN DEUTSCHER war der den Amoklauf gemacht hat so wie DU und die Linke Presse es hinstellen wollt ES WAR EIN MOSLEM mal wieder!!! So kein Bock mehr auf euch wir sehen uns im Bürgerkrieg und zwar nicht auf deiner Seite!



Und hier (falls das kein fake wahr ) hätten wir mal wieder das beste beispiel für Ursache und Wirkung Gewalt erzeugt Gegengewalt ,Verallgemeinerung von Gruppen ,schlechte Dialogführung mancher Beteiligten ,Was siehst du den splitter in den augen der anderen wenn du elner so einen Balken davor hast Strategien und Besserwisserei meinerseits Gähn  etc etc


----------



## Enisra (25. Juli 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Achso, er hatte nicht die deutsche, sondern die moslemische Staatsbürgerschaft ... endlich stellt das mal einer klar. Der Mann kam also aus Moslemien, gut zu wissen. Ein Deutscher könnte ja auch unmöglich einen anderen, als den christlichen Glauben haben



Und was ist dann mit Atheisten?
Wobei ich von dem nicht wissen will was der zu Juden sagt


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Juli 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Eine globalisierte Welt (von den Menschen her gesehen) findet doch gar nicht statt, sondern es ist eine reine Völkerwanderung quasi nur in unsere westliche / europäische Richtung. Eine wirklich globalisierte Welt wäre es zum Beispiel, wenn wir Deutschen / Europäer zu Hunderttausendfach auch in die arabische Welt auswandern könnten, dort unseren Kirchen bauen könnten und ohne Angst als Christ leben dürften und die gleichen Rechte hätten. Aber das geht eben nicht.
> Es ist einfach so, dass sich der Großteil der Menschen nur in unsere Richtung auf den Weg macht.


Was meinst du wohl, warum das der Fall ist? 

Kleiner Hinweis: Es liegt nicht an den Kirchen.


----------



## LopezdieMaus (25. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wenn unsere Meinung dir am Arsch vorbeigeht, warum sprichst du dann mit uns? Hm...
> 
> 
> Die "natürliche" Evolution gilt für den Menschen nicht mehr - und das ist (zumindest da sind sich fast alle Kulturkreise dieser Welt mittlerweile ziemlich einig) auch gut so.
> ...



Schlecht du über uns tiere redest Mensch wir uns noch mal treffen werden ich dir dann erklären das der Mensch nicht die spitze des eisberges ist ^^


----------



## 4C4B (25. Juli 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Achso, er hatte nicht die deutsche, sondern die moslemische Staatsbürgerschaft ... endlich stellt das mal einer klar. Der Mann kam also aus Moslemien, gut zu wissen. Ein Deutscher könnte ja auch unmöglich einen anderen, als den christlichen Glauben haben



Ja kotz weiter du Lump er hatte beide Pässe aber hey du Inteligenzbolzen musst es ja wissen! So letzter Post Ihr Volksverräter!


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Juli 2016)

4C4B schrieb:


> Ja kotz weiter du Lump er hatte beide Pässe aber hey du Inteligenzbolzen musst es ja wissen! So letzter Post Ihr Volksverräter!


Super, endlich!


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Juli 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Und was ist dann mit Atheisten?
> Wobei ich von dem nicht wissen will was der zu Juden sagt



Die kommen natürlich aus Atheistan.

Von dem will ich am liebsten gar nichts mehr wissen, aber die Ignorefunktion filtert leider nur die direkten Beiträge und keine Zitate heraus. Wer so ein Benehmen an den Tag legt, mit dem lässt sich auch nicht wirklich diskutieren, egal welche Meinung er hat.


----------



## D-Wave (25. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Super, endlich!



Hab grad bei T-Online gelesen wie kommt ein 18 Jähirger an eine Waffe. Als wäre das nicht schon Provokant genug. Es war nicht das böse Darknet. E.T. hat nur nachhause telefoniert.  Und ich finds schade das der andere gehen will... egal wie groß der Streit ist, wir werden unter gehen wenn wir ihn nicht gemeinsam lösen. Die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich gerade sehe ist diesen Kameltreibern zwangsarbeit aufzubrummen. Die werden freiwillig Deutschland verlassen. ;D Gleiches recht für alle.


----------



## Exar-K (25. Juli 2016)

4C4B schrieb:


> So letzter Post Ihr Volksverräter!


In der Tat.

/banned


----------



## Atuan (25. Juli 2016)

4C4B schrieb:


> Weil ich es klarstellen wollte das es KEIN DEUTSCHER war der den Amoklauf gemacht hat so wie DU und die Linke Presse es hinstellen wollt ES WAR EIN MOSLEM mal wieder!!!


Ein Moslem also, soso. Ich dachte, der typ war komplett unreligiös (typisch Deutsch eben)? Und selbst wenn er Moslem war: Was hat Religion mit Staatsangehörigkeit zu tun?

Ich sehe das eher wie Scholdarr. Die Staatsangehörigkeit sagt nichts über die Kultur aus. Du lebst dauerhaft in einem Staat, zahlst dort Steuern, hast dort Familie, etc.? Dann gehörst du ganz eindeutig diesem Staat an. Erst recht, wenn du dort geboren bist und niemals woanders gelebt hast, auch wenn deine Eltern ursprünglich aus einem anfderen Land kommen. Welchem Staat solltest du auch sonst angehören?


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Was meinst du wohl, warum das der Fall ist?
> 
> Kleiner Hinweis: Es liegt nicht an den Kirchen.



Meiner Meinung nach an 2 Gründen:

1. an einem zu radikalem Islam, der wenig Menschenrechte zulässt
2. weil die arabische Welt zudem noch destabilisiert wurde.

Ich hab z.B. mal einen interessanten Artikel über das Land Libyen gelesen, falls das da alles stimmte. Dort soll es schon eine Art Grundsicherung gegeben haben, jeder soll eine Wohnung gestellt bekommen haben und auch beruflich/finanziell eben unterstützt worden sein. Es war wohl auf dem Weg zu einem richtig modernen Staat und im "Jetzt" so langsam anzukommen. Das hat man aber durch das Ganze eingreifen dann alles komplett zerstört.


----------



## LopezdieMaus (25. Juli 2016)

Exar-K schrieb:


> In der Tat.
> 
> /banned



hm bin auch schon mal gebannt worden


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juli 2016)

LopezdieMaus schrieb:


> hm bin auch schon mal gebannt worden



Hast sicher den dicken Kater eines Moderatoren geärgert


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Juli 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach an 2 Gründen:
> 
> 1. an einem zu radikalem Islam, der wenig Menschenrechte zulässt
> 2. weil die arabische Welt zudem noch destabilisiert wurde.


Du meinst, es könnte also nichts damit zu tun haben, dass Menschen eher selten in Länder auswandern, in denen sie keine besseren Lebensbedingungen erwarten? Es geht ja nicht nur um den Islam, das ist ein globaler Strom, der selbstverständlich aus ärmeren, instabileren Ländern in reichere, stabilere Länder führt. Das ist doch völlig logisch. Übrigens ist Europa selbst ja kein ungeschriebenes Blatt dabei. Das hat sich in Zeiten des Kolonialismus als Oberschicht in vielen Ländern breit gemacht, z.B. Spanier und Portugiesen in Südamerika, Engländer in Südafrika, alle Arten von Europäern in Nordamerika. Gleichzeitig hat man sich arme Menschen aus anderen Staaten als Sklaven gehalten. Seit dem Kolonialismus hat sich die westliche Welt schön eingerichtet in einem Zustand, in dem sie von und über den anderen lebt. Und das tut sie heute auch noch prächtig, indem sie etwa ärmeren Staaten die gebildeten Menschen "beraubt" (weil ja in vielen Ländern nur die Menschen Zutritt bekommen, die eine Fachausbildung oder möglichst noch eine akademische Ausbildung haben). Die nehmen wir ja gerne auf, weil sie unserer Wirtschaft helfen.

Übrigens solltest du normale Migration und Flüchtlingsströme differenzieren. Die normale arabische Migration nach Europa ist gar nicht so wahnsinnig hoch.



> Ich hab z.B. mal einen interessanten Artikel über das Land Libyen gelesen, falls das da alles stimmte. Dort soll es schon eine Art Grundsicherung gegeben haben, jeder soll eine Wohnung gestellt bekommen haben und auch beruflich/finanziell eben unterstützt worden sein. Es war wohl auf dem Weg zu einem richtig modernen Staat und im "Jetzt" so langsam anzukommen. Das hat man aber durch das Ganze eingreifen dann alles komplett zerstört.


Wenn du unter einem modernen Staat eine brutale Diktatur verstehst, die nicht etwa auf eine nachhaltige wirtschaftliche Entwicklung gesetzt hat und die Freiheiten seiner Bürger geachtet hat, sondern ihr Regime und seine Getreuen durch den Verkauf von Bodenschätzen am Leben gehalten hat, dann ja.


----------



## tastenhacker (25. Juli 2016)

War ja klar, dass jetzt wieder "Killerspiele" schuld sein sollen ... 

Ich finde es wirklich schrecklich, was in München passiert ist, aber sich wieder so einfach einen "Schuldigen", nämlich die Videospiele herauszupicken, ist einfach nur noch lächerlich. Es gehört meiner Meinung nach sehr viel mehr dazu, sich selbst dazu zu überwinden derartige Greultaten zu begehen. 
Vielleicht sollte die Politik sich A) erst einmal wirklich und intensiv mit dem Thema Videospiele auseinander setzen, bevor es irgendwelche selbstgestrickten Statistiken als Beweismittel auf den Tisch legt und B) sollten Sie vor allem mal schauen, was denn noch so zur Gewaltverherrlichung beiträgt. 

Damit schaue ich zum Beispiel auf die Filmbranche. Wie viele Horrorfilme gibt es denn bitte und vor allem, wie leicht kommt man denn an solche Werke ?! Und noch nicht einmal wurde geäußert, dass es vielleicht an diesem Medium liegen könnte. Genauso gut könnte Musik DAS Medium zur Gewaltverherrlichung sein. Wenn ich mir diesen ganzen "Rap"-Scheiß anhöre, was die da für einen Schwachsinn von sich geben, wieso ist das nicht der Grund?

Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass andere Medien daran schuld sind. Wie bereits oben erwähnt gehört meiner Meinung nach viel mehr dazu, als nur ein paar mal Counter-Strike oder aktuell Doom gespielt zu haben, um zu so etwas im Stande zu sein. 

Ich denke, die Gründe liegen ganz woanders und nicht im Konsumieren irgendwelcher Medien. Aber es ist natürlich einfach, sich einen Bereich herauszupicken, der durch ein einziges Bild schon anmuten lassen könnte, dass das der Grund ist, ohne der Wahrheit nachzukommen.

Armselig ...


----------



## Worrel (25. Juli 2016)

4C4B schrieb:


> Man was sind das wieder für vergleiche kennst du den Unterschied zwischen Neanderthaler und Homo Sapiens oder haben die Kommunisten dir das Gehirn zerstört?


Und? Kennst du den Unterschied zwischen einer jahrtausendalten Bezeichnung für Volksstämme und "Deutschen" von heute? Oder anders ausgedrückt: Halb Europa besteht aus "Germanen".



4C4B schrieb:


> Ja weil ich es leid bin mit Volksverrätern und in der Schule auf Marxismus getrimmten möchtegern Sozialisten zu diskutieren, eure Meinung geht mir am Arsch vorbei ...


Dafür postest du hier aber ziemlich viel.



> ... es gibt noch genug andere Staaten die mit der nationalen Meinung auf meiner Seite sind!


Nö. Du hast es dir einfach gemacht und weil dir einfach gar nix mehr einfiel, hast du dir eine nationalitische Meinung angeeignet:
Da ist immer alles so schön einfach: Schuld sind immer "die Anderen", egal, ob das jetzt Juden, Türken, Sinthi und Roma Zigeuner oder jetzt eben die Flüchtlinge sind. Ganz wichtig dabei: Sich immer Feindbilder aussuchen, die *noch *ärmer dran sind als man selber, damit man schön drauf runter gucken und ablästern kann.

Wie sagte schon Farin Urlaub:


			
				Farin Urlaub schrieb:
			
		

> Solange es Leute gibt, die nichts können, nichts wissen und nichts geleistet haben, wird es auch Rassismus geben. Denn auch diese Leute wollen sich gut fühlen und auf irgendetwas stolz sein. Also suchen sie sich jemanden aus, der anders ist als sie und halten sich für besser. Oder sie sind bekloppterweise stolz darauf, deutsch zu sein, wozu keinerlei Leistung ihrerseits nötig war.


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Juli 2016)

Tja, ist eben Scapegoating at its very best/worst...


----------



## WeeFilly (25. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Falsch. Terra machinarium von 1613 zeigt a) ein geozentrisches Weltbild und b) die Erde als Scheibe. Nix mit Mythos.
> 
> Das weiß ich weil ich so eine Originalausgabe besitze.



Darf ich fragen, auf welches Werk genau du dich beziehst? Ich bin da quasi auch Pseudo-"Sammler", und auf die schnelle konnte ich es im Internet nicht nachweisen!


----------



## Worrel (25. Juli 2016)

Exar-K schrieb:


> In der Tat.
> 
> /banned






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (25. Juli 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wie sagte schon Farin Urlaub:
> 
> _Solange es Leute gibt, die nichts können, nichts wissen und nichts geleistet haben, wird es auch Rassismus geben...._




Ich konnte Studenten noch nie leiden 

Studie zu Islamophobie an Deutschen Hochschulen: Prof. Wassilis Kassis im Interview! | Rat muslimischer Studierender und Akademiker


----------



## WeeFilly (25. Juli 2016)

Exar-K schrieb:


> In der Tat.
> 
> /banned



Schade, ich bin ja für Multikulti! Und diese Sekten haben doch immer einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert. 

Ja, das ist off-topic. Aber dazu ist ja auch schon alles gesagt.


----------



## Triplezer0 (25. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt auch gar nicht, warum Menschen im 21. Jahrhundert immer noch Wert auf Nationen und damit auf Nationalismus legen. Was ist der große persönliche Unterschied, ob ich jetzt z.B. einen deutschen oder einen österreichischen oder einen französischen oder einen spanischen Pass habe? Nicht viel. Der einzige Unterschied sind die Rechte und Pflichten, die damit als Teil einer Gesellschaft einhergehen. Aber kulturell ist der Pass doch völlig bedeutungslos, zumal sich Kulturen so gut wie nie an künstlichen Landesgrenzen orientiert haben. Eine moderne Nation bzw. eine moderne Gesellschaft ist per se ein rechtliches (und einigermaßen willkürliches) Konstrukt, kein kulturelles. Natürlich liegt der Rechtsordnung eine bestimmte Ideologie zugrunde, aber die ist inzwischen auch längst kulturübergreifend. Eine allgemeine Achtung von Menschenrechten und progressiven Rechten z.B. ist ja wohl keineswegs auf den deutschen Kulturraum begrenzt.
> 
> Nationalismus liegt imo IMMER eine bestimmte Arroganz zugrunde, der Wunsch, sich über andere zu erheben (moralisch, kulturell, rassistisch, machtpolitisch, militärisch). Das ist imo eine schlechte Charaktereigenschaft und eine anti-zivilisatorische Geisteshaltung.
> 
> ...



Eigentlich gebe ich dir Recht, es wäre schön wenn unsere Welt so wäre. Aber leider ist dem nicht so. 

Ein Großteil der menschlichen Bevölkerung legt einen hohen Wert auf seine Nation und Herkunft, nur ein verhältnismäßig kleiner Teil verfügt über eine aufgeklärte Haltung wie du.

Die Erschaffung einer multikulturellen Gesellschaft muss langsam und sensibel durchgeführt werden und nicht mit dem Vorschlaghammer. Von beiden Seiten aus. Momentan haben wir die westliche und die nah-östliche Kultur in einem engen Raum miteinander und keiner der beiden hält sonderlich viel von dem Anderen. Inbesondere sollte man bedenken, dass beide Kulturen grundverschieden sind. Hierbei sollte besonderes Augenmerk auf den hohen Stellenwert der Religion in einer der beiden gerichtet werden.

Meine persönliche Meinung über unserer Bundeskanzlerin beiseite, Frau Merkel hat mit ihrer extremen Handhabung der Flüchtlingskrise zahlreichen rechten Parteien zu einem rasanten Aufstieg in ganz Europa verholfen und den (sowieso bereits brüchigen) Zusammenhalt der EU nachhaltig und meiner Vermutung nach endgültig zerstört. Und nein, ich finde das ganz und gar nicht gut.

Man mag das gerne im Rahmen des Humanismus gutheißen und applaudieren, aber leider lässt man damit die realen Konsequenzen, die nunmal beim Gebrauch eines Vorschlagshammers enststehen, außer Acht. Die Menschheit ist einfach noch nicht so weit, weder hier, noch im nahen Osten. Toleranz lässt sich nicht erzwingen. Gerade aufgrund deiner Aufgeklärtheit liegt es in deiner Verantwortung auch den Rest der Bevölkerung zu bedenken.

Abschließend möchte ich jeden bitten, sich ernsthaft vorzustellen, er hätte letzten Freitag das Olympiaeinkaufszentrum in meiner Stadt besucht, so wie meine Eltern, die eine halbe Stunde vor Beginn nach Hause fuhren, oder gestern Abend einem gewissen Konzert in Ansbach beigewohnt. Der Perspektive wegen.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juli 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da sind Leute, die reden quasi 99% der Zeit auf türkisch,  rennen mit der Türkeiflagge rum, singen die türkische Nationalhymne und himmeln teilweise Erdogan an, sind also eigentlich 100% türkisch,* aber haben den deutschen Pass*.



woher weißt du das?



> selbst wenn er farbig, Asiate oder sonstwas ist



"selbst wenn"? really? 



> wenn er die deutsche Mentalität, Gepflogenheiten usw. komplett übernommen hat. Für so jemanden muss klar sein, dass das Grundgesetz das Gesetz ist, dass die Farben des Landes schwarz-rot-gold sind, die deutsche Nationalhymne seine Hymne,



wenn du alle diese kriterien als zwingend voraussetzt, müsste ich wohl auch meinen pass abgeben.
ich teile die werte des grundgesetzes und die sind in der tat, was man als "leitkultur" bezeichnen könnte.
nur sind das auch keine deutschen werte, sondern universelle. 



> und der deutsche Bundeskanzler sein Kanzler



das von jemandem zu lesen, der die deutsche bundeskanzlerin wiederholt als irre und verrückt hinstellt, entbehrt nicht einer gewissen ironie. 



> Das macht im Endeffet eine Staatsbürgerschaft total beliebig und wertlos.



hm, ist sie das nicht auch irgendwo?
ich bin durch zufall hier geboren. "deutschsein", was auch immer das ist, bedeutet mir rein gar nichts.
richtig ist, dass ein deutscher pass gerade im ausland eine menge annehmlichkeiten mit sich bringt, die ich nicht missen möchte.



> Es ist einfach so, dass sich der Großteil der Menschen nur in unsere Richtung auf den Weg macht.



das mag deine wahrnehmung sein, geht aber völlig an der realität vorbei.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juli 2016)

Warum MUSS sowas überhaupt zwanghaft durchgeführt werden, dass man alle Nationen zu Multikulti Gesellschaften machen WILL?

In Island, wie man es auch bei der EM gesehen hat, gibt es keinerlei Multikulti. Alles funktioniert und die Menschen sind anscheinend glücklich. Warum sollte man dann so eine Gesellschaft umwandeln, vor allem wenn es die Leute dann vermutlich gar nicht wollen?

Wenn man dann aber solchen Gesellschaften quasi das Multikulti aufzwingt, dann ist man nicht besser als irgendwelche Nationalsozialisten. Nein, man denkt genauso ideologisch, die gleiche Medaille, nur die andere Seite davon. Denkt mal darüber nach.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Juli 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Warum MUSS sowas überhaupt zwanghaft durchgeführt werden, dass man alle Nationen zu Multikulti Gesellschaften machen WILL?



Ja, aber Du nutzt doch selbst Multikulti? Oder issst Du nur "deutsche Gerichte"? Kommen sämtliche Zutaten für Dein Essen ausschließlich aus Deutschland?

Guckst Du keine ausländischen TV- und Filmproduktionen? Trägst Du keine Jeans? T-Shirts? Der Computer, an dem Du gerade sitzt, wurde der nicht nahezu vollständig in Asien gefertigt?

Oder das Internet? Ist das nicht digital gewordenes "Multikulti"? 

Nationen sind Relikte einer vergangenen Epoche, sie spielen heute eigentlich keine Rolle mehr. In einer globalisierten Wirtschaft braucht es keine Nationalstaaten mehr.

Edit: Außerdem spricht doch nichts dagegen, dass Du weiter Deine kulturellen Gepflogenheiten pflegen darfst, nur weil parallel zueinander viele unterschiedliche Kulturen existieren. Es verbietet Dir doch niemand, weiter Deine eigenen Traditionen auszuüben.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juli 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Warum MUSS sowas überhaupt zwanghaft durchgeführt werden, dass man alle Nationen zu Multikulti Gesellschaften machen WILL?
> 
> In Island, wie man es auch bei der EM gesehen hat, gibt es keinerlei Multikulti. Alles funktioniert und die Menschen sind anscheinend glücklich. Warum sollte man dann so eine Gesellschaft umwandeln, vor allem wenn es die Leute dann vermutlich gar nicht wollen?
> 
> Wenn man dann aber solchen Gesellschaften quasi das Multikulti aufzwingt, dann ist man nicht besser als irgendwelche Nationalsozialisten. Nein, man denkt genauso ideologisch, die gleiche Medaille, nur die andere Seite davon. Denkt mal darüber nach.



"aufzwingen"? wovon zum teufel redest du?
deutschland ist ein binnenland. einwanderung ist das normalste auf der welt.
eine (so ja ohnehin niemals existente) homogene bevölkerungsstruktur ist die utopie. denk mal darüber nach!
(aber das hatten wir eigentlich alles schon mal genau so.)


----------



## WeeFilly (25. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Nationen sind Relikte einer vergangenen Epoche, sie spielen heute eigentlich keine Rolle mehr. In einer globalisierten Wirtschaft braucht es keine Nationalstaaten mehr.



"Nationen" in dem Sinne hat es eigentlich nie gegeben...


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Juli 2016)

Triplezer0 schrieb:


> Eigentlich gebe ich dir Recht, es wäre schön wenn unsere Welt so wäre. Aber leider ist dem nicht so.
> 
> Ein Großteil der menschlichen Bevölkerung legt einen hohen Wert auf seine Nation und Herkunft, nur ein verhältnismäßig kleiner Teil verfügt über eine aufgeklärte Haltung wie du.


Es gibt imo eine relativ einfache Faustformel: Je besser es den Menschen real geht, desto weniger wert legen sie auf radikale Ideologien, sei es jetzt Nationalismus oder fundamentalistische Religiosität. Das Aufkommen radikaler Ideologien ist imo immer ein Anzeichen dafür, dass es in der jeweiligen Gesellschaft an bestimmten Punkten massive Probleme gibt, die man angehen sollte. Schafft man das, löst sich das Problem mit den radikalen Ideologien von selbst auf. Das Problem lässt sich aber nicht bekämpfen, wenn man die Scapegoats der Ideologen bekämpft. Das löst nämlich die Ursache für die jeweilige radikale Ideologie nicht.

Plakativ und bewusst überspitzt gefragt: Denkst du, dass die Nazis in einer alternativen Realität weniger radikal und fundamentalistisch geworden wären, nachdem sie alle europäischen Juden vernichtet hätten? Die Juden waren nur der Scapegoat, um ein Volk aufzuwiegeln und gegen etwas oder jemanden zu vereinen, das sich selbst ungerecht behandelt gefühlt hat und das wirtschaftlich teilweise in extremer Not war. Es bringt nichts den Scapegoat zu "entfernen", solange die wirtschaftlichen und sozialen Probleme nicht gelöst sind, die dem Umstand zugrunde liegen, dass sich normale Menschen von radikalen Ideologien aufwiegeln lassen. Es bringt also nichts, wenn man die Flüchtlinge "draußen" lässt. Das beseitigt die rechte Ideologie in Europa nicht (ebensowenig wie eine Mauer zu Mexiko die rechte Ideologie in den USA beseitigen oder bekämpfen würde). Die radikale Ideologie spottet dem Appeasement, sie spottet der Selbstaufgabe der Gemäßigten. Jeder Kompromiss mit den Radikalen nutzt nur den Radikalen. Deswegen darf man ihren radikalen Forderungen imo auch niemals nachgeben, auch nicht in der Flüchtlingskrise.



> Die Erschaffung einer multikulturellen Gesellschaft muss langsam und sensibel durchgeführt werden und nicht mit dem Vorschlaghammer. Von beiden Seiten aus. Momentan haben wir die westliche und die nah-östliche Kultur in einem engen Raum miteinander und keiner der beiden hält sonderlich viel von dem Anderen. Inbesondere sollte man bedenken, dass beide Kulturen grundverschieden sind. Hierbei sollte besonderes Augenmerk auf den hohen Stellenwert der Religion in einer der beiden gerichtet werden.


Wer sollen denn genau "die beiden Seiten" sein? Es gibt keine einheitliche westliche Kultur, ebenso wenig gibt es eine einheitliche nah-östliche Kultur. Übrigens gibt es auch europäische Staaten, in denen die Religion einen extrem hohen Stellenwert hat, z.B. Polen, Italien, Griechenland usw. Wir sollten es vermeiden, von uns auf alle anderen zu schließen, und von dem bisschen, was wir aus dem Fernsehen kennen, auf die kulturellen Eigenschaften ganzer Kontinente. Prinzipiell bin ich der Ansicht, dass die meisten Menschen - völlig unabhängig von der Kultur - gar nicht so verschiedene Ansichten haben. Die meisten Menschen wollen einfach nur in Frieden leben und sich einen bescheidenen Wohlstand erarbeiten, damit es ihre Kinder mal besser haben. Da unterscheidet sich ein Deutscher nicht von einem Polen und auch nicht von einem Syrer oder Ägypter. Extremistische, menschenverachtende Haltungen sind mittlerweile fast überall in der eindeutigen Minderheit, aber leider gibt es die auch überall. Dabei ist es imo auch relativ unerheblich, ob es sich dabei um fundamentalistisch-religöse oder fundamentalistisch-nationale Strömungen handelt, da beide für die freiheitliche Gesellschaft gleichermaßen gefährlich sind, da sie versuchen, die individuellen Freiheiten der anderen einzuschränken und ihre Meinung und ihr Lebensmodell den anderen überzustülpen.



> Meine persönliche Meinung über unserer Bundeskanzlerin beiseite, Frau Merkel hat mit ihrer extremen Handhabung der Flüchtlingskrise zahlreichen rechten Parteien zu einem rasanten Aufstieg in ganz Europa verholfen und den (sowieso bereits brüchigen) Zusammenhalt der EU nachhaltig und meiner Vermutung nach endgültig zerstört. Und nein, ich finde das ganz und gar nicht gut.


Was ist denn die Alternative? Die ganzen Leute vor Europas Toren elendlich verrecken lassen? Den Kopf in den Sand stecken und so tun, als würde die Welt außerhalb der EU gar nicht existieren? Noch mal, wir reden hier nicht von Migration, wir reden hier von Flüchtlingen. Die aufzunehmen ist nach unseren eigenen Wertvorstellungen und unserer ureigenen Kultur nach eine absolute Pflicht, wie es auch die Genfer Flüchtlingskonvention steht. Das gebietet die Menschlichkeit! Es ist lächerlich, wenn rechte Gruppen auf ihre nationalen Werte pochen, wenn sie diese gleichermaßen mit Füßen treten.

Davon mal abgesehen halte ich die Flüchtlingskrise nicht für die Ursache von rechter Gesinnung in Europa. Das ist nur ein typisches Scapegoat, so wie es die Juden im dritten Reich waren. Statt sich der komplexen gesellschaftlichen Bedingungen zu stellen, sucht man eine relativ kleine, eng umfasste und politisch schwache Gruppe, die man dämonisieren kann. Die Flüchtlinge sind an den Problemen in Europa und in Deutschland praktisch überhaupt nicht beteiligt. Die können wir locker verkraften. Wenn man Merkel und Konsorten etwas vorwerfen muss, dann ist es die konsequent neoliberale Politik, die für immer mehr Ungleichheit und Ungerechtigkeit führt und damit die westlichen Gesellschaften spaltet in diejenigen, die davon gut leben können und zu den Gewinnern gehören und diejenigen, die abgeschlagen sind und die sich als Verlierer fühlen. Möchte man die rechten Gruppen wirklich effektiv bekämpfen, muss man wieder eine gerechtere und sozialere Politik machen. Der Flüchtling kann ja nichts dafür, dass das Hartz IV kaum zum Leben reicht oder dass Alleinerziehende kaum über die Runden kommen. Daran ist imo ist die generelle Wirtschafts- und Sozialpolitik unserer westlichen Regierungen schuld.



> Man mag das gerne im Rahmen des Humanismus gutheißen und applaudieren, aber leider lässt man damit die realen Konsequenzen, die nunmal beim Gebrauch eines Vorschlagshammers enststehen, außer Acht. Die Menschheit ist einfach noch nicht so weit, weder hier, noch im nahen Osten. Toleranz lässt sich nicht erzwingen. Gerade aufgrund deiner Aufgeklärtheit liegt es in deiner Verantwortung auch den Rest der Bevölkerung zu bedenken.


Toleranz lässt sich nicht erzwingen, aber reale Probleme lassen sich lösen. Wenn man die realen Probleme der Bevölkerung ignoriert, dann muss man sich natürlich nicht wundern, wenn die sich einen Scapegoat suchen und immer extremistischer und intoleranter werden. Das ist imo aber keine legitime Begründung dafür, diesen Tendenzen Rechnung zu tragen. Das würde ja bedeuten, dass die Regierung sich weder um die Probleme der Bevölkerung kümmert NOCH die grundlegenden Regeln der Menschlichkeit beachtet. Das kann ich persönlich auch keinesfalls gutheißen.



> Abschließend möchte ich jeden bitten, sich ernsthaft vorzustellen, er hätte letzten Freitag das Olympiaeinkaufszentrum in meiner Stadt besucht, so wie meine Eltern, die eine halbe Stunde vor Beginn nach Hause fuhren, oder gestern Abend einem gewissen Konzert in Ansbach beigewohnt. Der Perspektive wegen.


Der Perspektive wegen solltest du dich dann aber auch in die Lage eines Flüchtlings versetzen, der nach monatelanger Flucht und viel Leid abgewiesen wird und entweder drauf geht oder monatelang in absolut unzumutbaren Bedingungen lebt.

Und was soll bei deinem Perspektivwechsel rauskommen? Der Amoklauf von München hat mit Flüchtlingen doch überhaupt nichts zu tun. Und selbst wenn er das hätte: Wie soll ich die Brücke vom Leid der direkt Betroffenen zu konkreten politischen Maßnahmen für die gesamte Gesellschaft schlagen? Ich glaube nicht, dass sich das Leid der Hinterbliebenen oder Verletzten verbessern würde, wenn man das als Politikum missbraucht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juli 2016)

Genau das unterscheidet euch linke (nehme ich mal an sind viele hier) von uns Konservativen. Ihr seht Nationalstaaten als etwas belangloses an und würdet es abschaffen. Wir Konservativen möchte sie gerne behalten und stärken.
Deswegen kommt man auch auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner und "reibt" sich aneinander, weil da zwei komplett unterschiedliche Weltbilder aufeinander treffen.
Und das ist mittlerweile in vielen Gesellschaften in ganz Europa so, deswegen sind sie auch in 2 Teile gespalten. Die einen wollen Multikulti, viel Einwanderung, Islam. Die anderen wollen dagegen wenig Einwanderung und kein Multikulti, Zurückdrängung des Islam und das Einwanderer sich eher assimilieren.
Und diese beiden Welten prallen dauernd aufeinander. Daher frage ich mich schon manchmal, wie man da auf Dauer auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen will. Das wird schwer.


----------



## Ascescendar83 (25. Juli 2016)

Angenommen man verbietet alle Killerspiele, dann wäre der Reiz sich diese Spiele zu besorgen umso größer, heutzutage über das Internet sicherlich nicht das Problem im Vergleich dazu sich eine Schusswaffe zu besorgen.


----------



## Worrel (25. Juli 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die einen wollen Multikulti, viel Einwanderung, Islam.


Blödsinn. Keiner will hier *möglichst viel* "Multikulti", Einwanderung bis die Schwarte kracht und auf Teufel komm raus möglichst viele Moslems oder direkt noch den Islam als Staatsreligion oder was auch immer ...

Es besteht ja doch noch ein Unterschied zwischen einem gezielten Zuarbeiten, um all sowas zu maximieren und einer schlichten gegenseitigen Akzeptanz und dem Helfen von Menschen in Not.


----------



## Paldonhb (25. Juli 2016)

sowas macht kann  Amokläufer machen
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=x-bZfngqlMY

Und keine spiele.

gut er war auch nicht grade ein unschuldslam, aber mein gott da war er 12 als ihm seine unbedachten videos zum verhängniss wurden mit hass/ drohungen und wer weiss was noch.
man sollte meinen das ein erwachsener mensch, mit zig milionen  abonenten wissen sollte was sein ruhm/einfluss auf andere meist jüngere teenis anrichten kann.
ich kann es einfach nicht nachvollziehen wie unbedacht diese youtuber videos in die welt setzen, ohne auch nur ansatzweise darüber nachzudenken was ihr handeln anrichten kann.


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Juli 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Genau das unterscheidet euch linke (nehme ich mal an sind viele hier) von uns Konservativen. Ihr seht Nationalstaaten als etwas belangloses an und würdet es abschaffen. Wir Konservativen möchte sie gerne behalten und stärken.


Aha. Und warum? Was bringt es euch, wenn man die Nationalstaaten stärkt? Was soll das der Gesellschaft einerseits und euch persönlich andererseits bringen. Mal ganz konkret: Was stört dich daran, dass sich das Konzept der Nationalstaaten langsam auflöst? Was stört dich ganz konkret an Flüchtlingen? Was stört dich ganz konkret an Multikulti bzw. dem Nebeneinander von Menschen mit unterschiedlichen kulturellen Hintergründen?

Übrigens ist nicht jeder Konservative ein Nationalist. 



> Deswegen kommt man auch auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner und "reibt" sich aneinander, weil da zwei komplett unterschiedliche Weltbilder aufeinander treffen.
> Und das ist mittlerweile in vielen Gesellschaften in ganz Europa so, deswegen sind sie auch in 2 Teile gespalten. Die einen wollen Multikulti, viel Einwanderung, Islam. Die anderen wollen dagegen wenig Einwanderung und kein Multikulti, Zurückdrängung des Islam und das Einwanderer sich eher assimilieren.


Ich würde immer noch gerne wissen, was du konkret unter "Assimilation" verstehst. Auch wir "Linken" fordern nämlich durchaus einiges an "Integration" (ich bin sogar der Meinung, dass ein gewisses Maß davon erforderlich ist für eine längerfristig stabile Gesellschaft). Übrigens will ich ebenso wenig wie Worrel möglichst viel Multikulti. Ich möchte, dass wir friedlich zusammen leben und uns gegenseitig respektieren und dazu gehören die jeweiligen individuellen Freiheiten des anderen. Darüber hinaus halte ich das Konzept der Nationalstaaten, die sich hermetisch abriegeln für einerseits völlig weltfremd und andererseits auch für schädlich für diejenigen, die eigentlich dafür sind. Denn gerade ein Land wie Deutschland ist extrem auf Handel und internationale Kooperation angewiesen.



> Und diese beiden Welten prallen dauernd aufeinander. Daher frage ich mich schon manchmal, wie man da auf Dauer auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen will. Das wird schwer.


Da gibt es keinen gemeinsamen Nenner. Entweder eine Seite "siegt" bzw. dominiert oder eben die andere. In einer Demokratie kann sich das auch periodisch abwechseln. Es wäre natürlich schön, wenn einzig Argumente zählen würden. Aber leider ist das wohl ziemlich utopisch, weil es eben viel einfacher ist, auf Scapegoats rumzuhacken...


----------



## Triplezer0 (25. Juli 2016)

Naja gut, ich sage hier abschließend "Aus den besten Absichten kann der größte Schaden entstehen"

Dieser Schaden wird innerhalb der nächsten Jahre ersichtlich werden und ich hoffe, dass die Welt da einigermaßen intakt durchkommt.


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Juli 2016)

Triplezer0 schrieb:


> Naja gut, ich sage hier abschließend "Aus den besten Absichten kann der größte Schaden entstehen"


Das gilt meines Erachtens nach für die gesamte Wirtschafts- und Sozialpolitik der letzten 30 Jahre im Westen, aber sicher nicht für den Umgang mit der Flüchtlingskrise. Das ist reines Scapegoating.


----------



## Triplezer0 (25. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das gilt meines Erachtens nach für die gesamte Wirtschafts- und Sozialpolitik der letzten 30 Jahre im Westen, aber sicher nicht für den Umgang mit der Flüchtlingskrise. Das ist reines Scapegoating.



Wenn du meinst. Keine Lust da weiter drüber zu diskutieren, man wird sehen wer Recht hat.


----------



## Worrel (26. Juli 2016)

Triplezer0 schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst. Keine Lust da weiter drüber zu diskutieren, man wird sehen wer Recht hat.


Es geht doch nicht darum, "wer Recht hat". Es geht darum, seine Meinung zu sagen und um Argumentation und Gegenargumentation. Und im Idealfall hat man danach einen überzeugten Gesprächspartner, der seine Fehleinschätzungen einsieht und daraus Schlüsse zieht.

Und wenn man jetzt beispielsweise über Trump's Präsidentschaftskandidatur diskutieren würde, hätte nicht derjenige "gewonnen", dessen Seite nachher das reale Geschehen abbildet, sondern derjenige, der die besseren Argumente hatte, selbst wenn das dann nicht eingetreten ist.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Juli 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die einen wollen Multikulti, viel Einwanderung, Islam.



Nein, ich *will* weder Einwanderung, noch will ich "Islam". Mir wäre es am liebsten, wenn jede verdammte Religion auf diesem Planeten (sind alle eine Seuche in meinen Augen) endlich verschwinden würde. Ich habe aber kein Problem damit, wenn Menschen für sich privat religiös sein wollen und ihre Religion ausüben möchten - solange sie nicht versuchen, "Ungläubigen" wie mir dabei auf den Sack zu gehen, durch Predigten, Missionierungsversuche, etc. 

Ich bin auch nicht begeistert von "Einwanderung", warum auch? Ich sehe Einwanderung eher so wie Steuern zahlen - man ist davon nicht wirklich begeistert, ärgert sich manchmal sogar (zurecht) schwarz darüber, aber das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass Einwanderung bzw. "Steuern" ein notwendiges Konzept für alle Gesellschaften darstellt, um nicht zu stagnieren bzw. sich sogar zurück zu entwickeln. 
Die Geschichte zeigt, dass Innovationen sehr häufig von Einwanderern ausgingen - gezielte Einwanderung setzt nötige und wünschenswerte Impulse für die Entwicklung einer Gesellschaft. 
Gesellschaften dagegen, die sich über einen längeren Zeitraum aktiv gegen äußere Einflüsse stemmen, geraten eigentlich immer ins Hintertreffen, siehe Geschichte Chinas - oder zum Teil eben auch die arabische Welt, um nur zwei Beispiele herauszupicken.

Und "Multikulti" - nun, was soll ich sagen? Das ist ein völlig vager, diffuser Begriff, den jeder anders definiert.

Wie definierst Du Multikulti? Die Absenz "Fremder"? Hier schließt sich schon die nächste Frage an - ab wann ist dann ein "Fremder" kein "Fremder" mehr? Selbst ein "Biodeutscher" (sagen wir, 10 Generationen lückenlose Genealogie), der in einem Teil Deutschlands aufgewachsen ist, kann in einem anderen Teil völlig fremd sein. 
Ich will jetzt gar nicht das alte Klischee "Norddeutschland" vs. "Süddeutschland" bemühen, es kann schon reichen, wenn dieser "Biodeutsche" aus einem urbanen Umfeld in die Provinz (oder umgekehrt) zieht. Die einzige Gemeinsamkeit ist dann die Sprache - und ganz ehrlich, zieht er bspw. von Hannover nach Grafenau (Bayerischer Wald), dann ist nicht einmal das der Fall. 

Nein, ich behaupte, es gibt nur "Multikulti", daher macht es wenig sind, künstliche Grenzen zu ziehen. Es gibt keine "nationale, deutsche Leitkultur", die ist regional ausgesprochen vielfältig (was ich übrigens sehr schön finde) und höchst unterschiedlich.


----------



## Triplezer0 (26. Juli 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es geht doch nicht darum, "wer Recht hat".



War schlecht formuliert, ich hoffe ja eher ich irre mich 


Spassbremse schrieb:


> Nein, ich *will* weder Einwanderung, noch will ich "Islam". Mir wäre es am liebsten, wenn jede verdammte Religion auf diesem Planeten (sind alle eine Seuche in meinen Augen) endlich verschwinden würde. Ich habe aber kein Problem damit, wenn Menschen für sich privat religiös sein wollen und ihre Religion ausüben möchten - solange sie nicht versuchen, "Ungläubigen" wie mir dabei auf den Sack zu gehen, durch Predigten, Missionierungsversuche, etc.
> 
> Ich bin auch nicht begeistert von "Einwanderung", warum auch? Ich sehe Einwanderung eher so wie Steuern zahlen - man ist davon nicht wirklich begeistert, ärgert sich manchmal sogar (zurecht) schwarz darüber, aber das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass Einwanderung ein notwendiges Konzept für alle Gesellschaften darstellt, um nicht zu stagnieren bzw. sich sogar zurück zu entwickeln.



Da bin ich zur Abwechslung mal einer Meinung mit dir


----------



## stawacz (26. Juli 2016)

also ich hab 35 jahre in berlin gewohnt.bin da aufgewachsen.hab lange im nachtleben gearbeitet.und eins kann ich mit sicherheit sagen.multikulkti is mal sowas von gescheitert.großfamilien regieren die stadt.prügeleien und messerstechereien an jeder ecke,,jedes wochenende.
viele von uns haben schon vor ein zwei jahren gewarnt.da wurden wir alle als nazis beschimpft.heute gibt es hunderte gruppen mit "täglichen einzelfällen" bei facebook.in so ziemlich in jeder stadt.da kann man sich jeden tag selbst überzeugen was muttis fachkräfte jeden tag bei uns für späße treiben.meine schwester hat zb vor nem jahr vier tage im krankenhaus verbringen dürfen,weil diese kulturbereicherer sie morgens um vier als sie von nem geburtstag kam verprügelt und auf der straße haben liegen lassen...

ganz ehrlich,,wer mir noch was von multikulti erzählen will,und wie toll das aktuell alles is,dem is nich mehr zu helfen.und der lebt richtig an der realität vorbei.
ihr könnt ja gerne mal in so ein heim gehen und gucken was da abgeht.


ich find auch,das so n thema hier eigentlich nix zu suchen hat.ich würd den leuten hier beim diskutieren über spiele gern unvoreingenommen gegenübertreten.(das is schließlich ne gamingseite).auf facebook bekomm ich jeden tag schon genügend hasskappen dank dümmlicher refugee welcome-spinner.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (26. Juli 2016)

Und ich habe 35 Jahre in einer westdeutschen Kleinstadt im Pott gelebt und habe das alles ganz anders erlebt. Ein normales Miteinander, als sei es nie anders gewesen. 

Dass es in sozialen Brennpunkten komplett anders aussieht, bestreite ich nicht, aber es gibt nun mal auch Menschen, die wesentlich positivere Erfahrungen als du gemacht haben. Die lassen sich ebenso wenig negieren, wie deine schlechten Erfahrungen.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Juli 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> also ich hab 35 jahre in berlin gewohnt.bin da aufgewachsen.hab lange im nachtleben gearbeitet.und eins kann ich mit sicherheit sagen.multikulkti is mal sowas von gescheitert.großfamilien regieren die stadt.prügeleien und messerstechereien an jeder ecke,,jedes wochenende.



Das hat doch nicht zwingend etwas mit der Herkunft zu tun. Klar gibt's auch kriminelle Immigranten, das sind genauso wenig alles Heilige, wie das bei der autochthonen Bevölkerung der Fall ist.
Dass sich Kriminelle in der Fremde obendrein zu Syndikaten organisieren, ist ebenfalls kein neues Phänomen.

Das Problem ist eher, dass von Seiten der Exekutive (personell bedingt) und der Justiz (zu "verkuschelt") häufig nicht hart genug durchgegriffen wird.
Bzw. das schon von vornherein entsprechend auf Prävention gesetzt wird, das fängt schon damit an, *wen* man überhaupt ins Land lässt.

"Flüchtling" bzw. "Asylsuchender" ist ja (bzw. sollte sein) ein temporärer Zustand, "Einwanderer" dagegen nicht.
Und hier sollte Deutschland, ähnlich wie bspw. Kanada einen entsprechend ausgearbeiteten "Anforderungskatalog" entwickeln. 
Um von Einwanderung zu profitieren, brauchen wir fähige Leute, die sich integrieren WOLLEN und die der Gesellschaft nützen, kein "Gschwerl", wie man in Bayern sagt. 

"Multikulti" kann eine wunderbare Bereicherung sein, wenn man auf die "richtigen" Kandidaten setzt.


----------



## stawacz (26. Juli 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Und ich habe 35 Jahre in einer westdeutschen Kleinstadt im Pott gelebt und habe das alles ganz anders erlebt. Ein normales Miteinander, als sei es nie anders gewesen.
> 
> Dass es in sozialen Brennpunkten komplett anders aussieht, bestreite ich nicht, aber es gibt nun mal auch Menschen, die wesentlich positivere Erfahrungen als du gemacht haben. Die lassen sich ebenso wenig negieren, wie deine schlechten Erfahrungen.


wie gesagt,,dank des internets kann kann heutzutage in sekundenschnelle auch die schlechten erfahrungen anderer menschen begutachten.jeden verdammten tag.das mag in kleinstädten noch nich so verbreitet sein.aber schau dir doch duisburg marxlow an,oder hamburg billstedt.neu köln,wedding usw usw..in die beiden erstgenannten geht die polizei ohne schutz gar nich mehr rein.und das mittern in deutschland!!! und leider is da auch kein zaun drum.so das man sagen könnte,"dann bleib ich halt in meiner ecke".

ihr braucht euch nur mal die regionalen berichte jedes wochenende durchlesen(das meiste schaft es nämlich gar nich mehr in die öffentlichen medien).polizeiberichte berlin,foerdeaktuell usw.die gibts für jede stadt.es sind immer die selben gruppen.letztens wurde in lübeck ne frau in ihrem haus umgebracht.von nem syrer....irgendwer was in den medien gehört oder gelesen?ich auch nich^^  das hat man nur wieder über regionale seiten mitbekommen.die polizei is dazu angehalten vergehen unserer neuen freunde nicht zu thematisieren um die öffentliche stimmung nicht anzuheizen.
ich kann jedem das buch der jungen polizistin ans herz legen.die beschreibt wie es auf den straßen wirklich abgeht.und da kann man nich mehr von sozialen brennpunkten reden wenn ich irgendwo am hauptbahnhof n messer am hals hab


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Juli 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> letztens wurde in lübeck ne frau in ihrem haus umgebracht.von nem syrer....irgendwer was in den medien gehört oder gelesen?



Doch, habe ich. Es handelte sich um eine syrische Flüchtlingsfamilie, wo der SOHN seine MUTTER umgebracht hat.

So tragisch der Vorfall auch sein mag, das ist in meinen Augen eine "normale" Familientragödie, wie sie sich in Deutschland auch unter "Biodeutschen" jährlich viele Male ereignet.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (26. Juli 2016)

*Amoklauf in München: Killerspiele am Pranger, Innenminister: &quot;Schädliche Wirkung&quot;*



stawacz schrieb:


> Letztens wurde in lübeck ne frau in ihrem haus umgebracht.von nem syrer....irgendwer was in den medien gehört oder gelesen?ich auch nich^^  das hat man nur wieder über regionale seiten mitbekommen.die polizei is dazu angehalten vergehen unserer neuen freunde nicht zu thematisieren um die öffentliche stimmung nicht anzuheizen.



Soll das heißen, dass nun jeder Mord in Deutschland in den überregionalen Medien veröffentlicht werden soll, oder möchtest du das nur, wenn der Täter kein Deutscher war?

Hier im Pott gab es auch ein paar Morde, verübt von Deutschen. Möchtest du über die auch im Detail informiert werden, oder interessiert dich Mord nur, wenn er von Ausländern verübt wurde?


----------



## stawacz (26. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das hat doch nicht zwingend etwas mit der Herkunft zu tun. Klar gibt's auch kriminelle Immigranten, das sind genauso wenig alles Heilige, wie das bei der autochthonen Bevölkerung der Fall ist.
> Dass sich Kriminelle in der Fremde obendrein zu Syndikaten organisieren, ist ebenfalls kein neues Phänomen.
> 
> Das Problem ist eher, dass von Seiten der Exekutive (personell bedingt) und der Justiz (zu "verkuschelt") häufig nicht hart genug durchgegriffen wird.
> ...



das sehe ich auch so...grundsätzlich hab ich auch nichts gegen fremde,,wie gesagt,wenn sie sich integrieren und mich in ruhe lassen.die vietnamesen zb..sind so ein unauffälliges völkchen.tun niemandem was zu leide gehen arbeiten und und und.gab nie probleme .wenn alle so wären ,hab ich keine probleme.aber man kann eben doch bestimmte gruppen rauspicken,die immer wieder auffällig sind.da find ichs auch ein bischen arm,den typen jetzt als opfer darzustellen,als depressiven oder killerspielspieler.ich kenn auch mehrere menschen die in behandlung wegen depressionen sind.die rennen aber nich draußen rum und knallen leute ab.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (26. Juli 2016)

*Amoklauf in München: Killerspiele am Pranger, Innenminister: &quot;Schädliche Wirkung&quot;*



stawacz schrieb:


> da find ichs auch ein bischen arm,den typen jetzt als opfer darzustellen,als depressiven oder killerspielspieler.ich kenn auch mehrere menschen die in behandlung wegen depressionen sind.die rennen aber nich draußen rum und knallen leute ab.



Natürlich nicht. Die meisten Depressiven machen nichts dergleichen. Und manche Menschen mit Depressionen knallen Menschen ab und fliegen Flugzeuge gegen Berge. Deswegen verurteilt man ebensowenig alle Depressiven, wie auch alle Ausländer.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Juli 2016)

ich will jetzt ganz bestimmt kein verständnis oder gar mitleid für einen massenmörder heucheln:
aber wenn es stimmt, was seine mitschüler so über ihn sagen, also dass er unter anderem durchweg wegen seiner fistelstimme und seines "komischen" gangs gemobbt und sogar körperlich angegangen wurde. ganz ehrlich, dass da jemand irgendwann komplett austickt und den plan schmiedet, es allen "heimzuzahlen", das könnte ich zumindest irgendwo nachvollziehen.

hoffentlich liest das bka nicht mit.^^


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Juli 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich will jetzt ganz bestimmt kein verständnis oder gar mitleid für einen massenmörder heucheln



Wieso heucheln? Ich habe auch tatsächlich Mitleid mit den Tätern. Bei solchen Taten gibt es nur Opfer. 

Ich habe natürlich kein Problem damit, wenn die Polizei einen solchen Amokläufer "final" ausschaltet, um (weitere) Opfer zu vermeiden - ich selbst würde keine Sekunde zögern, zu schießen, falls erforderlich.
Trotzdem macht mich so etwas unendlich traurig.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wieso heucheln?



du weißt doch wie die (manche) leute sind:
hätte ich es anders formuliert, wäre mir gleich entgegen geschmettert worden, dass ich nur verständnis für den täter hätte und mir die (anderen) opfer egal seien. 
aber ja, du hast recht. das wort passt eigentlich nicht.


----------



## stawacz (26. Juli 2016)

und es hört nicht mehr auf..... http://www.berliner-kurier.de/news/panorama/normandie---pfarrer-angeblich-gekoepft---polizei-beendet-geiselnahme-in-kirche--24455918?dmcid=sm_fb_p


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juli 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/6515786815...578681569164/1124219364305091/?type=3&theater


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Juli 2016)

Na ja, bei dieser Straßengewalt ist halt tatsächlich das soziale Umfeld und nun so gar nicht die Herkunft schuld. Vor allem haben nun einmal leider gewisse Gruppierungen ein gewisses Bildungsproblem. Und da ist es leider auch so, dass gerade arabischstämmige Personen gehäuft auffallen, nicht nur, weil es mehr von ihnen hier gibt als andere Abstammungen, auch ihr Bildungsniveau oder gar den Willen die deutsche Sprache nicht zu lernen und sich in seiner kleinen Gemeinschaft vom Rest abzusondern ist doch stark ausgeprägt. 

Es ist halt auffällig wenn man, fast egal in welchen, Dönerladen man mal ist und die Verkäufer, die alle hier geboren sind, deren Eltern hier geboren sind, kaum verständliches Kauderwelsch von sich geben (übrigens gilt das auch andersrum, ihre "Kultursprache", also z.B. türkisch, sprechen sie nämlich auch nicht richtig, was ein großes Problem ist, wie mir ein türkischer Konsul mal erklärt hat, weil die in der Türkei nämlich deswegen auch nicht Fuss fassen können bzw. als "ziemlich dumm" angesehen werden. 

Ich denke, die großen Probleme bei der Integrationswilligkeit sind zunächst das "Mindset" und dann aber auch die schiere Menge, sie können halt alle zusammen hocken und sich absondern. Ich kenne kaum Ausländer aus anderen Ländern bzw. Kulturkreisen, die sich hier nicht schnell integrieren können. Und andersrum, eigentlich keine Nordeuropäer, die, wenn sie irgendwo anders leben, sich da nicht schnell integrieren, selbst wenn es mit der Sprache zunächst nicht so hinhaut. Dass heißt ja nicht, das dort (oder hier) die eigene Kultur nicht gepflegt wird, nur ist die halt bei den meisten Kulturkreisen recht unauffällig und halt Privatsache, in der Öffentlichkeit jedoch wird sich mehr oder minder angepasst.

Was mich eben sehr aufregt ist dieser Unwillen eine Sprache zu lernen, die in der Gegend in der man lebt halt die gepflegte Standardsprache ist. Ich kenne unglaublich viele Asiaten, die haben sehr damit zu kämpfen aber sie versuchen es, die Kinder von denen hingegen, die hier aufwachsen sprechen absolut akzentfrei, gleiches bei Leuten aus Südeuropa oder Lateinamerika. Wieso geht das bei Leuten aus dem arabischen Raum so häufig nicht? Wie gesagt, wir reden hier von der oftmals dritten oder vierten Generation die hier geboren wurde. Ich halte das eben wie gesagt für absoluten Unwillen.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juli 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> also ich hab 35 jahre in berlin gewohnt.bin da aufgewachsen.hab lange im nachtleben gearbeitet.und eins kann ich mit sicherheit sagen.multikulkti is mal sowas von gescheitert.großfamilien regieren die stadt.prügeleien und messerstechereien an jeder ecke,,jedes wochenende.
> viele von uns haben schon vor ein zwei jahren gewarnt.da wurden wir alle als nazis beschimpft.heute gibt es hunderte gruppen mit "täglichen einzelfällen" bei facebook.in so ziemlich in jeder stadt.da kann man sich jeden tag selbst überzeugen was muttis fachkräfte jeden tag bei uns für späße treiben.meine schwester hat zb vor nem jahr vier tage im krankenhaus verbringen dürfen,weil diese kulturbereicherer sie morgens um vier als sie von nem geburtstag kam verprügelt und auf der straße haben liegen lassen...
> 
> ganz ehrlich,,wer mir noch was von multikulti erzählen will,und wie toll das aktuell alles is,dem is nich mehr zu helfen.und der lebt richtig an der realität vorbei.
> ...


Es ist ein altbekannter Denkfehler, wenn man von Einzelbeispielen auf die Allgemeinheit schließen will aka "Ich habe persönlich X erlebt, daher muss das in genau der Form für alle Menschen überall in Deutschland gelten". Das ist intuitives Denken, aber kein Denken, dass auf statistischen Fakten beruht.

Dass es soziale Brennpunkte in Deutschland gibt, insbesondere in größeren Städten, ist kein Geheimnis. Nicht überall ist Integration gelungen und natürlich wurden viele Fehler bei der Integrationspolitik begangen, die auch heute noch begangen werden. Perfekte Integration ist imo aber auch eine Illusion, weil Menschen nun mal nicht perfekt sind. Es wird immer Migranten geben, die sich wie Arschlöcher benehmen, so wie es auch genug Leute gibt, die seit 20 Generationen im deutschen Gebiet legen und die sich auch wie Arschlöcher verhalten.

Multikulti ist übrigens eine gesellschaftliche Realität, auch wenn das viele immer noch nicht wahrhaben wollen. Wir leben in einer globalisierten Welt, in der Abschottung imo eine reine Illusion ist. Die wirkliche wichtige Frage ist imo also nicht, wie wir uns am besten einigeln, sondern wie wir die deutsche Zukunft als Teil einer globalisierten Welt aktiv gestalten. Ein wesentlicher Baustein ist dabei imo z.B. die Bildungspolitik. Solange in Deutschland der Bildungserfolg zu einem großen Teil von der Bildung und dem sozialen Status des Elternhauses abhängt, solange sind Migranten auch strukturell benachteiligt.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was mich eben sehr aufregt ist dieser Unwillen eine Sprache zu lernen, die in der Gegend in der man lebt halt die gepflegte Standardsprache ist. Ich kenne unglaublich viele Asiaten, die haben sehr damit zu kämpfen aber sie versuchen es, die Kinder von denen hingegen, die hier aufwachsen sprechen absolut akzentfrei, gleiches bei Leuten aus Südeuropa oder Lateinamerika. Wieso geht das bei Leuten aus dem arabischen Raum so häufig nicht? Wie gesagt, wir reden hier von der oftmals dritten oder vierten Generation die hier geboren wurde. Ich halte das eben wie gesagt für absoluten Unwillen.


Das hängt auch damit zusammen, wo und wie man die Leute unterbringt. Leute, die in "Ghettos" leben, haben natürlich deutlich weniger Anreiz eine Sprache zu lernen. Das gilt dann übrigens für fast alle Nationalitäten und Kulturen. In diversen Chinatowns in den USA gibt es z.B. auch eine ganze Menge Menschen, die nur schlecht oder so gut wie gar kein Englisch sprechen. Je mehr Menschen um einen herum die altbekannte Sprache sprechen und je weniger man aus diesem Umfeld rauskommt, desto geringer ist natürlich der Anreiz die neue Sprache zu lernen und zu nutzen. Deutsche Auswanderer sind z.B. auch nicht gerade bekannt dafür, erst mal die Sprache des Ziellandes zu beherrschen. Lieber suchen viele im Ausland einen Ort, wo sich schon andere Deutsche angesiedelt haben. Dann ist es natürlich noch eine Frage des Bildungshorizontes. Je gebildeter ein Migrant, desto eher wird er sich aktiv integrieren wollen und desto eher wird er das Ghetto verlassen wollen bzw. gar nicht erst dort hinziehen wollen. Viele asiatische Migranten in Europa haben eine gute Bildung genossen und bewerben sich gezielt auf Stellen in Europa. Das ist natürlich ein großer Unterschied zu Menschen, die vor allem VOR etwas fliehen bzw. davonlaufen. Jemand, der sich in Deutschland um einen Job bewirbt und dauerhaft hier bleiben will, ist ganz anders in den deutschen Alltag integriert als jemand, dessen Motivation der Migration vor allem in der Flucht liegt. Das wird natürlich noch davon verstärkt, dass es Deutschland Flüchtlingen bzw. Asylsuchenden extrem schwer macht, sich überhaupt sinnvoll in den Arbeitsmarkt zu integrieren. Dann muss man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn der Kontakt zur deutschen Umgebung eher beschränkt bleibt und sich die üblichen Ghettostrukturen ausbilden. An vielen türkischen Migranten der zweiten oder dritten Generation sieht man übrigens, dass es keineswegs unmöglich ist, Menschen aus dem arabischen Raum gut zu integrieren. Die Bedingungen und politischen Voraussetzungen dafür müssen allerdings stimmen und es müssen die richtigen Weichen dafür gestellt werden, dass Migranten möglichst schnell und möglichst intensiv in den deutschen Alltag integriert werden.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Juli 2016)

@ Scholdarr, ja, das sind durchaus ja alles Punkte, die ich sehr knapp auch angesprochen habe, du hast sie nur noch mal schön ausformuliert. 

Was aber letztlich auch leider bedeutet, dass gewisse Kulturkreise eben nicht aus ihrem "Ghetto" ausbrechen wollen sondern sich da scheinbar wohlfühlen und auch keine Motivation kennen sich selbst weiterzuentwickeln. Auch das könnte durchaus ein spezielles Kulturphänomen für Menschen aus bestimmten Regionen sein.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> [...] und es müssen die richtigen Weichen dafür gestellt werden, dass Migranten möglichst schnell und möglichst intensiv in den deutschen Alltag integriert werden.



Ich möchte ergänzen, aber nur diejenigen, die sich a) wirklich integrieren möchten -> "Wir" müssen Angebote bereitstellen, aber diese müssen auch angenommen werden! und b) für die auch wirklich Bedarf besteht bzw. bei denen entsprechende Mindestqualifikationen vorhanden sind und/ODER die Bereitschaft, diese Qualifikationen zeitnah zu erwerben. 

Bei Leuten, deren erkennbares Ziel darin besteht, den Sozialstaat auszunutzen bzw. Deutschland in erster Linie als Paradies für kriminelle Aktivitäten begreifen, muss entsprechend hart durchgegriffen werden. 
Diese stellen zwar bei Weitem keine Mehrheit dar, sondern im Gegenteil nur eine absolute Minderheit, trotzdem darf und sollte man das auch nicht in der Diskussion ausblenden (und den Rechtsextremen in diesem Feld die "Deutungshoheit" überlassen). 

Würden alle handelnden Parteien/politischen Fraktionen sich nur von Fakten leiten lassen, könnte die Diskussion sehr viel konstruktiver und zielführender ablaufen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (26. Juli 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> @ Scholdarr, ja, das sind durchaus ja alles Punkte, die ich sehr knapp auch angesprochen habe, du hast sie nur noch mal schön ausformuliert.
> 
> Was aber letztlich auch leider bedeutet, dass gewisse Kulturkreise eben nicht aus ihrem "Ghetto" ausbrechen wollen sondern sich da scheinbar wohlfühlen und auch keine Motivation kennen sich selbst weiterzuentwickeln. Auch das könnte durchaus ein spezielles Kulturphänomen für Menschen aus bestimmten Regionen sein.



Dass man lieber im eigenen Kulturkreis bleibt und eine neue Sprache nicht konsequent lernt, scheinen viele Menschen gemeinsam zu haben. 

In den USA gibt es gated Communities, in denen nur Deutsche leben, mit eigenem Bäcker, Supermarkt etc.. Die haben kaum Kontakt zu anderen. 
Von Mallorca mag ich gar nicht erst anfangen. [emoji3]


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Juli 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Dass man lieber im eigenen Kulturkreis bleibt und eine neue Sprache nicht konsequent lernt, scheinen viele Menschen gemeinsam zu haben.
> 
> In den USA gibt es gated Communities, in denen nur Deutsche leben, mit eigenem Bäcker, Supermarkt etc.. Die haben kaum Kontakt zu anderen.
> Von Mallorca mag ich gar nicht erst anfangen. [emoji3]



Hatte Scholdarr ja auch schon angesprochen, war ich jetzt nicht groß weiter drauf eingegangen. Wir reden da nämlich ja von Rentnern, die mit 60+ ihren Ruhestand im Traumland verbringen wollen. 
Die Jüngeren da sprechen auch alle englisch (oder spanisch) schon alleine weil die ja irgendwo arbeiten. 

Andererseits gibt es da natürlich durchaus auch die Chinatowns und ähnliches, wo tatsächlich (auch da eher die Älteren) nicht sonderlich gut englisch sprechen. Aber so krass wie hier bei den Dönerverkäufern ist es halt lange nicht.


----------



## Angry-Angel (26. Juli 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Genau das unterscheidet euch linke (nehme ich mal an sind viele hier) von uns Konservativen. Ihr seht Nationalstaaten als etwas belangloses an und würdet es abschaffen. Wir Konservativen möchte sie gerne behalten und stärken.
> Deswegen kommt man auch auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner und "reibt" sich aneinander, weil da zwei komplett unterschiedliche Weltbilder aufeinander treffen.
> Und das ist mittlerweile in vielen Gesellschaften in ganz Europa so, deswegen sind sie auch in 2 Teile gespalten. Die einen wollen Multikulti, viel Einwanderung, Islam. Die anderen wollen dagegen wenig Einwanderung und kein Multikulti, Zurückdrängung des Islam und das Einwanderer sich eher assimilieren.
> Und diese beiden Welten prallen dauernd aufeinander. Daher frage ich mich schon manchmal, wie man da auf Dauer auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen will. Das wird schwer.



Mich wundert, dass von der "linken Fraktion" noch keine "Nazi"-Betitelungen ob deiner Meinung gekommen sind. *staun*
Desweiteren bin ich übrigens voll bei Dir, was die Erhaltung der Nationalstaaten angeht.

Was mich ganz massiv stört ist, dass jedes Land dieser Erde, nichts dabei findet, dass man ein Nationalgefühl hat, (Man muß es ja nicht so übertreiben wie die Ami's).
Bei uns in Deutschland wird man schon dafür angegriffen, dass man z.B. bei Fußball-Großereignissen die Schwarz-Rot-Goldene-Fahne schwenkt.
Jedes Nationalgefühl in Deutschland wird reflexartig mit "Nazi" gleichgesetzt.

Ich wurde, nur weil ich ne Schwarz-Rot-Goldene-Fahne am Auto hatte als Nazi beschimpft.
Bei der Reichskriegsflagge vor '33 hätte ich es ja verstanden,...aber doch nicht bei unserer offiziellen Flagge?!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (26. Juli 2016)

*Amoklauf in München: Killerspiele am Pranger, Innenminister: &quot;Schädliche Wirkung&quot;*

Unsere Dönerverkäufer machen die besten gefüllten Pizzabrötchen ([emoji1]), verschenken gerne mal Baklava und versorgten uns mit Tee während wir warten. Und die sprechen gutes Deutsch. [emoji6]

Und nein, ich wohne nicht in einer Enklave der Glückseligkeit, hier soll es sogar eine "Terrorwerkstatt" geben. [emoji6]


----------



## stawacz (26. Juli 2016)

in frankreich wurde gerade ein pfarrer geköpft.wärend der messe.und in berlin ein arzt erschossen(wobei da noch nich gesagt wurde wers war.aber wer geht schon mit knarre ins krankenhaus und richtet sich danach sofort selbst?!).ein hoch auf die sicherheit -.-


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (26. Juli 2016)

*Amoklauf in München: Killerspiele am Pranger, Innenminister: &quot;Schädliche Wirkung&quot;*



stawacz schrieb:


> aber wer geht schon mit knarre ins krankenhaus und richtet sich danach sofort selbst?!).ein hoch auf die sicherheit -.-



Hatte ich an anderer Stelle geschrieben wer so was macht: wie in unserer Gegend geschehen kann das zB ein Mann gewesen sein, dessen Frau gestorben ist und der dem behandelnden Arzt die Schuld daran gab.


----------



## golani79 (26. Juli 2016)

Zwar nicht weniger schlimm, aber in den Medienberichten, die ich bisher gelesen habe, war die Rede von "Kehle durchgeschnitten"

Pfarrer geköpft klingt gleich schon wieder so reißerisch .. würde das nicht alles 1:1 übernehmen, bevor nicht klar ist, was genau abgelaufen ist.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Juli 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Zwar nicht weniger schlimm, aber in den Medienberichten, die ich bisher gelesen habe, war die Rede von "Kehle durchgeschnitten"
> 
> Pfarrer geköpft klingt gleich schon wieder so reißerisch ..



Naja, das macht für mich jetzt wirklich keinen Unterschied... 

Oder anders ausgedrückt, jemanden die Kehle durchzuschneiden ist für mich genauso schlimm, wie enthaupten.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich möchte ergänzen, aber nur diejenigen, die sich a) wirklich integrieren möchten -> "Wir" müssen Angebote bereitstellen, aber diese müssen auch angenommen werden! und b) für die auch wirklich Bedarf besteht bzw. bei denen entsprechende Mindestqualifikationen vorhanden sind und/ODER die Bereitschaft, diese Qualifikationen zeitnah zu erwerben.


Ich denke, dass wir hier erst noch mal unterscheiden müssen zwischen Migranten und Flüchtlingen. Es ist mir leider klar, dass viele Menschen da so gut wie keinen Unterschied machen, aber das ist imo ein schwerer Fehler. Bei normaler Migration bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. Wir sollten generell nur Menschen aufnehmen, die aktiv bereit sind, sich in unsere Gesellschaft zu integrieren. Bei Flüchtlingen sieht es imo ein bisschen anders aus, weil es denen ja eigentlich oft gar nicht darum geht, dauerhaft in Deutschland Fuß zu fassen. Viele wollen einfach nur die Zeit in Sicherheit überbrücken, bis in ihrem Heimatland wieder Frieden herrscht. Daher ist es imo nachvollziehbar, dass diese Menschen erst mal weniger Bereitschaft zeigen, sich vollständig in die deutsche Gesellschaft zu integrieren. Da es aber oft illusorisch ist, dass in den Heimatländern schnell Frieden einkehrt, werden viele von ihnen wahrscheinlich doch dauerhaft bei uns bleiben. Diese Erkenntnis kommt allerdings langsam und oft nicht sofort. Ich bin daher davon überzeugt, dass die Bereitschaft zu Integration mit der Zeit steigt. Vor diesem Hintergrund müssen "wir" alles dafür tun, dass wir den Flüchtlingen von Anfang ein Umfeld schaffen, dass beste Voraussetzungen für eine gelungene Integration schafft. Denn der Mensch wird auch unterbewusst von seiner direkten Umwelt beeinflusst. Ich denke, dass es durchaus positiv ist, wenn man auch Menschen, die erst mal wenig Interesse an Integration zeigen, aus ihrem "Ghetto" herausholt und mit dem deutschen Alltag konfrontiert. Langfristig ist das imo für beide Seiten positiv.

Abgesehen davon halte ich die oft kolportierte angebliche Arbeitsunwilligkeit von sogenannten "Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen" für wenig stichhaft, da diese oft junge Männer sind, deren Flucht von der gesamten Familie finanziert wurde in der Hoffnung, dass der Flüchtling im Gastland eine gut bezahlte Arbeit findet, von deren Einkommen er dann Geld in die Heimat zur Familie schicken kann. Von Sozialhilfe ist das wohl kaum möglich.

Es gab übrigens mal eine interessante Studie schweizerischer Forscher, die sich für eine "Abgabe" von Flüchtlingen empfohlen hat. Wenn Flüchtlinge eine bestimmte Summe an den Staat bezahlen (die jeder Staat frei festlegen kann), dann können sie nach Prüfung ihres Asylstatus legal und über konventionelle Wege (Flugzeug, Schiff, Bus etc.) einreisen. Das Geld für die Flucht kommt dann statt illegalen Schleusern dem Gastland zugute, das davon einen Teil der Kosten für die Unterbringung und Verpflegung des Flüchtlings bestreitet. Dadurch wird der Schleuserkriminalität das Wasser abgegraben, die Flucht an sich sicher gemacht und sowohl die öffentliche Kassen als auch die öffentliche Meinung im Gastland entlastet. Es gibt zwar den Vorwurf, dass ein solches Programm wohlhabende Flüchtlinge begünstigen würde, aber das ist auch jetzt schon effektiv der Fall, da man bereits jetzt eine meist fünfstellige Summe an Schleuser bezahlen muss, die einen illegal über die Grenze bringen. Durch die freie Festsetzung der "Fluchtgebühren" könnte man auch die Verteilung in Europa individuell und situativ regeln. Leider wird so ein System für Europa aktuell nicht diskutiert.



> Bei Leuten, deren erkennbares Ziel darin besteht, den Sozialstaat auszunutzen bzw. Deutschland in erster Linie als Paradies für kriminelle Aktivitäten begreifen, muss entsprechend hart durchgegriffen werden.
> Diese stellen zwar bei Weitem keine Mehrheit dar, sondern im Gegenteil nur eine absolute Minderheit, trotzdem darf und sollte man das auch nicht in der Diskussion ausblenden (und den Rechtsextremen in diesem Feld die "Deutungshoheit" überlassen).


Naja, der Vorwurf der Sozialschmarotzer ist alt, aber von dem, was Flüchtlinge bekommen, kann man nicht wirklich anständig leben in Deutschland. Zumal wir ja schon ziemlich viel tun, um das Ausnutzen von Sozialleistungen einzuschränken. Die Akte eines gewöhnlichen Hartz IV Beziehers ist in der Regel dick und jeder Furz, den er im Lauf seines Lebens mal abgelassen hat, steht da drin. Aber es ist auch Teil unseres Wertesystems, dass wir Menschen nicht in absoluter Armut leben lassen. Ein Existenzminimum muss daher immer finanziert werden imo, unabhängig vom Hintergrund. Bei den Kriminellen sehe ich unseren Rechtsstaat eigentlich in einer ordentlichen Form. Kriminelle werden von der Justiz verfolgt, ganz egal, welchen Hintergrund sie haben. Vor dem Gesetz sind alle gleich. Ich weiß also nicht genau, was du hier unter "hart durchgreifen" meinst. Sollen für Flüchtlinge und Asylanten andere Gesetze gelten als für deutsche Staatsbürger? Das ist imo nicht mit rechtsstaatlichen Grundsätzen zu vereinbaren. Oder willst du straffällige Flüchtlinge und sozialschmarotzende Flüchtlinge schneller abschieben? Was ist, wenn in deren Herkunftsländern immer noch Krieg herrscht, wenn sie dort politisch verfolgt werden? Auch da würde ich behaupten, dass es unsere Pflicht im Sinne des Menschenrechtes ist, dann davon abzusehen. Es ist doch so: eine freiheitliche Demokratie ist immer bis zu einem gewissen Maße anfällig für bestimmte Missstände bzw. durch Missbrauch seiner Freiheiten durch einzelne Individuen. Das ist imo eben der Preis, den wir für eine solche freiheitliche und offene Gesellschaft bezahlen müssen - und ICH bin gerne bereit, den zu zahlen.



> Würden alle handelnden Parteien/politischen Fraktionen sich nur von Fakten leiten lassen, könnte die Diskussion sehr viel konstruktiver und zielführender ablaufen.


Ein schöner Traum, aber leider ist imo eher das Gegenteil der Fall. Ich habe in letzter Zeit so das Gefühl (pun intended), dass sich die Politik nimmer mehr von Gefühlen leiten lässt. Argumente und Fakten sind mehr oder weniger irrelevant, es ist nur noch wichtiger, was die Bevölkerung fühlt, fühlen will oder fühlen soll...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (26. Juli 2016)

*Amoklauf in München: Killerspiele am Pranger, Innenminister: &quot;Schädliche Wirkung&quot;*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Oder anders ausgedrückt, jemanden die Kehle durchzuschneiden ist für mich genauso schlimm, wie enthaupten.



Ist man beim Enthaupten nicht toter als tot? [emoji38]

Echt, mir bleibt nur noch schwärzester Humor.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juli 2016)

Angry-Angel schrieb:


> Was mich ganz massiv stört ist, dass jedes Land dieser Erde, nichts dabei findet, dass man ein Nationalgefühl hat, (Man muß es ja nicht so übertreiben wie die Ami's).


Vorsicht vor Verallgemeinerungen! Un ein Land ist keine Person. Es gibt auch in Amerika und in so gut wie jedem anderen Land der Erde Menschen, die sich kaum oder gar nicht über ihre Nationalität identifizieren. Gerade in aufgeklärten Ländern, z.B. in Europa, setzt sich sogar immer mehr eine regionale ("Europäer"), globale oder kosmopolitische Haltung durch. Andere interessieren sich so gut wie gar nicht für irgendeine Form der gesellschaftlichen Zugehörigkeit und identifizieren sich z.B. einzig über ihre Familie (und Freunde).

Davon abgesehen gibt es kaum ein Land auf der Welt, das durch fanatischen Nationalismus so viel Leid verursacht hat. Schon alleine deshalb sehen hier viele Menschen den Nationalismus eher kritisch. Das sollte eigentlich niemanden verwundern imo.



> Jedes Nationalgefühl in Deutschland wird reflexartig mit "Nazi" gleichgesetzt.


Von wem? Durch Benutzen des Passiv drückst du dich um einen aktiven Täter. 



> Ich wurde, nur weil ich ne Schwarz-Rot-Goldene-Fahne am Auto hatte als Nazi beschimpft.


Ich hatte viele Jahre lang eine Deutschlandflagge am Balkon hängen und wurde dafür kein einziges Mal als Nazi beschimpft. Ich kenne auch niemandem, der im Zuge von Sportereignissen für das Tragen der Fahne oder von Nationalinsignien als Nazi beschimpft wurde. Auch hier gilt wieder mal: Man sollte nicht von sich auf die Allgemeinheit schließen, das gilt für uns beide. Sicherlich gibt es Einzelfälle, aber das ist keine generelle Regel. Persönliche Erfahrung und Intuition ist nicht dasselbe wie Statistiken und belastbare Fakten.



> Desweiteren bin ich übrigens voll bei Dir, was die Erhaltung der Nationalstaaten angeht.



Shadow ist der Antwort leider ausgewichen, daher probiere ich es noch mal mit dir. Warum bist du konkret(!) dafür, dass Nationalstaaten erhalten werden bzw. sogar ausgebaut werden? Und warum sind gerade Nationalstaaten so wichtig? Warum nicht , Familienverbände, Städte, Regionen oder Kontinente?


----------



## golani79 (26. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Naja, das macht für mich jetzt wirklich keinen Unterschied...
> 
> Oder anders ausgedrückt, jemanden die Kehle durchzuschneiden ist für mich genauso schlimm, wie enthaupten.



Deshalb ja mein einleitender Teilsatz 


golani79 schrieb:


> Zwar nicht weniger schlimm, [...]



Finde halt, dass man je nach Formulierung weiter Öl ins Feuer gießt, zu einem Zeitpunkt, wo eh schon sehr viele Leute ziemlich hysterisch sind und - übertrieben ausgedrückt - an jeder Ecke und hinter jedem Flüchtling ein potenzieller IS Attentäter gesehen wird.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juli 2016)

Dumm, dümmer, deutsch. 

Studie in 24 Ländern: Zuwanderung ist größte Sorge der Deutschen - n-tv.de


----------



## WeeFilly (26. Juli 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Finde halt, dass man je nach Formulierung weiter Öl ins Feuer gießt, zu einem Zeitpunkt, wo eh schon sehr viele Leute ziemlich hysterisch sind und - übertrieben ausgedrückt - an jeder Ecke und hinter jedem Flüchtling ein potenzieller IS Attentäter gesehen wird.



Oder halt hinter jedem (Möchtegern-)Nerd...


----------



## golani79 (26. Juli 2016)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Oder halt hinter jedem (Möchtegern-)Nerd...



Jo, echt .. diese Killerspielspieler sind die gefährlichsten Leute überhaupt


----------



## WeeFilly (26. Juli 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Jo, echt .. diese Killerspielspieler sind die gefährlichsten Leute überhaupt



Der Killerspieler - mordsgefährlich, sofern er denn seinen Keller einmal verlässt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (26. Juli 2016)

*Amoklauf in München: Killerspiele am Pranger, Innenminister: &quot;Schädliche Wirkung&quot;*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Dumm, dümmer, deutsch.
> 
> Studie in 24 Ländern: Zuwanderung ist größte Sorge der Deutschen - n-tv.de



Na komm. Die Sorgen von Menschen unter Dummheit zu verbuchen ist nun auch nicht ganz fair. 

Was kann man anderes erwarten, wenn die Medien voll sind von unterschiedlichsten und oftmals negativen Berichten zu dem Thema, gerade in der Zeit nach den Übergriffen in Köln oder angesichts der Anschläge in Frankreich oder den USA?

Ich bin als total offenherziger Mensch erzogen worden, der nie Personen nach ihrer Herkunft beurteilt hat und selbst ich habe mich vor kurzem dabei erwischt, wie ich total angespannt war, als mich auf dem Weg in die Stadt ein junger Schwarzer angesprochen hat. 
Das geht alles nicht spurlos an den Menschen vorbei.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass wir hier erst noch mal unterscheiden müssen zwischen Migranten und Flüchtlingen. Es ist mir leider klar, dass viele Menschen da so gut wie keinen Unterschied machen, aber das ist imo ein schwerer Fehler.



Richtig, das wird gerne munter wild durchmischt und geht mir langsam auf den Senkel. 



> Bei normaler Migration bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. Wir sollten generell nur Menschen aufnehmen, die aktiv bereit sind, sich in unsere Gesellschaft zu integrieren. Bei Flüchtlingen sieht es imo ein bisschen anders aus, weil es denen ja eigentlich oft gar nicht darum geht, dauerhaft in Deutschland Fuß zu fassen. Viele wollen einfach nur die Zeit in Sicherheit überbrücken, bis in ihrem Heimatland wieder Frieden herrscht. Daher ist es imo nachvollziehbar, dass diese Menschen erst mal weniger Bereitschaft zeigen, sich vollständig in die deutsche Gesellschaft zu integrieren.



Ich vertrete da keine populäre Meinung, aber ich vertrete die Ansicht, dass man Flüchtlinge eben nicht integrieren sollte (abgesehen von denen, die das BEWUSST möchten und auch entsprechende Aus- und Weiterbildungsangebote annehmen). 
Ich sehe uns (und andere Länder) in der moralischen Pflicht, Flüchtlingen zu helfen, aber das kann und sollte idealerweise so erfolgen, dass Flüchtlinge gar nicht erst europäischen Boden betreten müssen. 
Die UNO hatte bereits vor Jahren Europa entsprechende Konzepte vorgelegt, in und um Syrien sichere Schutzzonen mit befestigten, infrastrukturell komplett ausgebauten Lagern zu schaffen. Die europäische Antwort, salopp formuliert: "Oh, nicht unser Problem...wir haben aktuell ja Finanzkrise!"

Jetzt wo die Leute hier sind, kann man sie aber natürlich nicht so ohne Weiteres wieder wegschicken. Der Deal mit der Türkei ist in meinen Augen nichts weiteres als eine miese Nummer, um das eigene Gewissen zu betäuben.




> Abgesehen davon halte ich die oft kolportierte angebliche Arbeitsunwilligkeit von sogenannten "Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen" für wenig stichhaft, da diese oft junge Männer sind, deren Flucht von der gesamten Familie finanziert wurde in der Hoffnung, dass der Flüchtling im Gastland eine gut bezahlte Arbeit findet, von deren Einkommen er dann Geld in die Heimat zur Familie schicken kann. Von Sozialhilfe ist das wohl kaum möglich.



Das Problem ist, dass z. B. der Kenntnisstand, das Niveau, den syrische Akademiker aufweisen, nicht zwingend mit dem kompatibel ist, war man hierzulande (oder generell in westlichen Ländern) voraussetzt. Das soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass die Leute komplett inkompetent wären und sicherlich mangelt es auch nicht am Willen und Engagement, aber es fehlen z. T. elementare Standards. 



> Es gab übrigens mal eine interessante Studie schweizerischer Forscher, die sich für eine "Abgabe" von Flüchtlingen empfohlen hat. Wenn Flüchtlinge eine bestimmte Summe an den Staat bezahlen (die jeder Staat frei festlegen kann), dann können sie nach Prüfung ihres Asylstatus legal und über konventionelle Wege (Flugzeug, Schiff, Bus etc.) einreisen.



Der Vorschlag ist sicherlich sinnvoll, aber, wie gesagt, Flüchtlinge sollten gar nicht erst ihre Länder bzw. Regionen verlassen müssen.




> Ich weiß also nicht genau, was du hier unter "hart durchgreifen" meinst. Sollen für Flüchtlinge und Asylanten andere Gesetze gelten als für deutsche Staatsbürger?



Natürlich nicht. Ich unterstelle nicht einmal, dass "Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund" gegenüber "Biodeutschen" () rechtlich bevorzugt würden, ABER ich behaupte, wie übrigens nicht wenige (Straf-)rechtler auch, dass die Gesetzesspielräume bei Straftaten nur selten vollkommen ausgeschöpft werden. Die deutsche Justiz urteilt m. E. generell zu "lax".

EDIT:



			
				Nyx schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin als total offenherziger Mensch erzogen worden, der nie Personen nach ihrer Herkunft beurteilt hat und selbst ich habe mich vor kurzem dabei erwischt, wie ich total angespannt war, als mich auf dem Weg in die Stadt ein junger Schwarzer angesprochen hat.
> Das geht alles nicht spurlos an den Menschen vorbei.



Da möchte ich mich gar nicht davon ausnehmen, allerdings hat das bei mir nichts mit Hautfarbe zu tun. Seitdem ich vor Jahren mal überfallen und mit dem Messer bedroht wurde, gehe ich nur noch bewaffnet(*) nachts aus dem Haus.

* mit einem natürlich vollkommen legalen, zu Selbstverteidigungszwecken konzipierten Instrument.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> ch vertrete da keine populäre Meinung, aber ich vertrete die Ansicht, dass man Flüchtlinge eben nicht integrieren sollte (abgesehen von denen, die das BEWUSST möchten und auch entsprechende Aus- und Weiterbildungsangebote annehmen).
> Ich sehe uns (und andere Länder) in der moralischen Pflicht, Flüchtlingen zu helfen, aber das kann und sollte idealerweise so erfolgen, dass Flüchtlinge gar nicht erst europäischen Boden betreten müssen.
> Die UNO hatte bereits vor Jahren Europa entsprechende Konzepte vorgelegt, in und um Syrien sichere Schutzzonen mit befestigten, infrastrukturell komplett ausgebauten Lagern zu schaffen. Die europäische Antwort, salopp formuliert: "Oh, nicht unser Problem...wir haben aktuell ja Finanzkrise!"


Absolut. Ich habe ja selbst schon vor Monaten heftig kritisiert, dass die UNO und die UNHCR im Libanon extrem unterfinanziert ist. Es wollte mir damals schon nicht einleuchten, warum man wegen den vielen Flüchtlingen und den damit verbundenen Kosten in Deutschland herumjammert, während man so gut wie nichts dafür getan hat, dass die Flüchtlinge im Libanon bleiben. Ich fand es auch verrückt, dass man lieber dem Autokraten Erdogan Geld in den Hintern bläst, damit er seine Grenzen schließt, als dass man den UNHCR im Libanon so mit Finanzmitteln ausstattet, dass dieser dort entsprechend arbeiten kann und die Menschen dort einen deutlich geringeren Druck verspüren, ihre Reise fortzusetzen Richtung Europa. Ich weiß auch bis heute nicht, warum nicht viel mehr Druck auf die Anreinerstaaten am Golf ausgeübt wurde und wird, ihrerseits Flüchtlinge aus Syrien und dem Irak aufzunehmen. Wenn man den Saudis und Co. Waffen verkaufen kann und unsererseits Öl gekauft wird, kann man sie doch bestimmt auch finanziell (Zuckerbrot und/oder Peitsche) dazu bringen, Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen.



> Jetzt wo die Leute hier sind, kann man sie aber natürlich nicht so ohne Weiteres wieder wegschicken. Der Deal mit der Türkei ist in meinen Augen nichts weiteres als eine miese Nummer, um das eigene Gewissen zu betäuben.


So ist es. Bei meinen Ausführungen ging es mir ja explizit um die Leute, die schon da sind (falls das nicht deutlich wurde). Die Bekämpfung der Fluchtursachen ist eine andere Geschichte. Aber wenn die Leute nun mal da sind, muss man sie imo bestmöglich integrieren. Und der Deal mit der Türkei ist imo eine Sauerei.



> Das Problem ist, dass z. B. der Kenntnisstand, das Niveau, den syrische Akademiker aufweisen, nicht zwingend mit dem kompatibel ist, war man hierzulande (oder generell in westlichen Ländern) voraussetzt. Das soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass die Leute komplett inkompetent wären und sicherlich mangelt es auch nicht am Willen und Engagement, aber es fehlen z. T. elementare Standards.


Auch da stimme ich völlig zu, wobei ich Syrien da sogar eher rausnehmen würde, da die ein ziemlich gutes akademisches System hatten. Bei vielen Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen aus Schwarzafrika sieht das teilweise allerdings anders aus. Allerdings ging es mir ja um die prinzipielle Bereitschaft zu arbeiten und Geld zu verdienen. Ich denke, dass der familiäre Aspekt und die erwarteten Zahlung Richtung Ausland in der Diskussion um Flüchtlinge oft unterschätzt oder gar nicht behandelt werden. Es hat ja seinen Grund, warum relativ gesehen so viele junge Männer kommen. Die werden explizit geschickt, um zu arbeiten und um Geld zu verdienen und nicht etwa, um auf der faulen Haut zu liegen. Was die Arbeitsstandards angeht, ist das ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Natürlich sollten sich die Flüchtlinge an die Arbeitsbedingungen hier anpassen. Allerdings müssen dafür auch die Voraussetzungen stimmen, d.h. es muss Möglichkeiten für Flüchtlinge geben, ihr Können und ihr Wissen unter Beweis zu stellen. Und es muss Möglichkeiten geben, dass sie sich weiterbilden oder eine Ausbildung machen, inkl. natürlich der Basiskenntnisse wie Sprache etc. Leider ist hier auch die deutsche Unart im Weg, so viel Wert auf Abschlüsse und Standards zu legen. In den meisten anderen Ländern zählen tatsächliche Kenntnisse und Arbeitsbereitschaft mehr als der reine fachliche oder akademische Abschluss, was die Integration erleichtert. Vielleicht müssen wir auch mal gesellschaftlich umdenken, nicht nur im Hinblick auf Flüchtlinge, sondern generell, gerade im IT-Zeitalter, in dem man sich auch ohne zertifizierten Fachabschluss sehr viel autodidaktisch aneignen kann (Progammieren etc. ist da ein typisches Beispiel).



> Der Vorschlag ist sicherlich sinnvoll, aber, wie gesagt, Flüchtlinge sollten gar nicht erst ihre Länder bzw. Regionen verlassen müssen.


Absolut.



> Natürlich nicht. Ich unterstelle nicht einmal, dass "Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund" gegenüber "Biodeutschen" () rechtlich bevorzugt würden, ABER ich behaupte, wie übrigens nicht wenige (Straf-)rechtler auch, dass die Gesetzesspielräume bei Straftaten nur selten vollkommen ausgeschöpft werden. Die deutsche Justiz urteilt m. E. generell zu "lax".


Ganz ehrlich, für diese Diskussion fehlt mir doch zu viel tatsächlichen Wissen. Ich bin kein enger Verfolger des deutschen Justizsystems in der Tagespraxis und ich habe auch keinen Juraabschluss. Ob die deutsche Justiz die Gesetzesspielräume ausnutzt oder nicht, kann ich daher nicht beantworten. Wobei man aber auch sagen muss, dass es ja generell verschiedene Ansätze in Bezug auf das Konzept der Strafe gibt. Es gibt z.B. empirische Studien, die nahe legen, dass Abschreckung durch hohe Strafen meist eher wirkungslos ist und dass die Kriminalität dadurch insgesamt nicht verringert wird. Anderen hingegen geht es gar nicht um die Abschreckung, sondern tatsächlich um Bestrafung. Und darüber hinaus muss die Justiz ja immer noch im Blick haben, unter welchen Umständen man den Kriminellen wieder bestmöglich (und hoffentlich geläutert) in die Gesellschaft integrieren kann. Die einen sagen, dass es gut ist, wenn der Kriminelle möglichst lange weg ist von der Straße, die anderen sagen, dass eine harte Justiz nur dafür sorgt, dass sich individuelle Kriminalität verfestigt. Das ist imo ein kompliziertes Spannungsfeld. Ich persönlich bin zu viel Law-and-order eher abgeneigt, weil ich positivistische Ansätze generell für deutlich vielversprechender halte als negativistische. Sprich: Wir sollten uns eher fragen, warum Menschen kriminell werden und die Ursachen davon bekämpfen, als möglichst viele Menschen wegzusperren oder hart zu bestrafen. Lieber Ursachenbekämpfung durch das Bereitstellen von positiven Alternativen als die Bekämpfung von Symptomen durch eine allzu strenge Justiz.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juli 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Na komm. Die Sorgen von Menschen unter Dummheit zu verbuchen ist nun auch nicht ganz fair.


Man beachte die Smileys. Das war natürlich überspitzt formuliert. 



> Was kann man anderes erwarten, wenn die Medien voll sind von unterschiedlichsten und oftmals negativen Berichten zu dem Thema, gerade in der Zeit nach den Übergriffen in Köln oder angesichts der Anschläge in Frankreich oder den USA?


Das stimmt leider. Ich bin auch kein Fan dieser plakativen Berichterstattung. Leider sind sich die Medien ihrer Verantwortung selten bewusst. Es wird das geliefert, was die Öffentlichkeit scheinbar lesen will. Gleichzeitig beeinflusst man somit massiv die öffentliche Wahrnehmung. Ohne entsprechende Korrekturstellungen kann das schnell zu einer Spirale der Negativität führen. Dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn die Leute immer mehr Angst bekommen und sich Scapegoats wie die Flüchtlinge suchen. Die (deutsche) Presse hat imo in den letzten Jahren einen viel zu schlechten Job gemacht, die realen gesellschaftlichen Probleme zu erklären und an der entsprechend richtigen Stelle zu kritisieren. Scapegoats werden viel zu unreflektiert übernommen und ausgeschlachtet, während die tieferen und komplexeren Kausalstrukturen unerforscht bleiben. Eine solche Presse hat imo einen Donald Trump und sein Lügengebilde erst möglich gemacht, da die Medien die Scapegoats bekannt und hoffähig gemacht haben. Aber natürlich ist auch die Politik selbst schuld. Statt sich an Fakten zu orientieren, wird der alte Opportunismus durchgezogen, der seit vielen Jahren die "Parteien des Zentrums" prägt. Es wird meist das gemacht, was scheinbar aktuell der öffentlichen Meinung entspricht, aber ohne einen konsistenten Ansatz und ohne eine Einbettung in spezifische Prinzpien. Derart führungslos muss man sich leider nicht wundern, wenn eine ganze, scheinbar ziemlich aufgeklärte Bevölkerung sich vor Scapegoats mehr fürchtet als vor den unmittelbaren Gefahren für das eigene Leben...



> Ich bin als total offenherziger Mensch erzogen worden, der nie Personen nach ihrer Herkunft beurteilt hat und selbst ich habe mich vor kurzem dabei erwischt, wie ich total angespannt war, als mich auf dem Weg in die Stadt ein junger Schwarzer angesprochen hat.
> Das geht alles nicht spurlos an den Menschen vorbei.


Das stimmt und das geht mir nicht anders. Nur sollte imo ein rationaler Mensch zwischen einer Anspannung in einer bestimmten Situation und einer reflektierten Befürchtungen unterscheiden können.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Leider ist hier auch die deutsche Unart im Weg, so viel Wert auf Abschlüsse und Standards zu legen. In den meisten anderen Ländern zählen tatsächliche Kenntnisse und Arbeitsbereitschaft mehr als der reine fachliche oder akademische Abschluss, was die Integration erleichtert. Vielleicht müssen wir auch mal gesellschaftlich umdenken, nicht nur im Hinblick auf Flüchtlinge, sondern generell, gerade im IT-Zeitalter, in dem man sich auch ohne zertifizierten Fachabschluss sehr viel autodidaktisch aneignen kann (Progammieren etc. ist da ein typisches Beispiel).



Da läufst Du bei mir offene Türen ein. Die deutsche "Bescheinigungs"-Mentalität schießt gerne weit übers Ziel hinaus; völlig unabhängig von den TATSÄCHLICHEN Fähigkeiten einer Person definiert ein Wisch mit Stempel, ob, und was die betreffende Person kann bzw. können soll.
Trotzdem braucht es gewisse Standards und die Einhaltung dieser. Man sollte bzw. müsste diese Vorgänge soweit wie möglich entbürokratisieren, aber  - gerade in kritischen Bereichen, wie z. B. Medizin - braucht es nun einmal nachprüfbare Leistungsnachweise.



> Wobei man aber auch sagen muss, dass es ja generell verschiedene Ansätze in Bezug auf das Konzept der Strafe gibt. Es gibt z.B. empirische Studien, die nahe legen, dass Abschreckung durch hohe Strafen meist eher wirkungslos ist und dass die Kriminalität dadurch insgesamt nicht verringert wird.



Strafen schrecken selten bis nie ab, dass sieht man gut am Beispiel von Ländern, in denen die Todesstrafe existiert. Dennoch muss ein Delinquent bestraft werden, denn keine Strafe, oder eine als zu "lasch" empfundene, hat auch keinen erzieherischen Effekt.
Wenn man den Täter dagegen zeitnah aburteilt und einknastet, kann man bei vielen sicherlich etwas bewirken - insbesondere, wenn der Strafvollzug modern konzeptioniert ist und den Leuten AUCH im Knast eine Perspektive bieten kann. 



> Wir sollten uns eher fragen, warum Menschen kriminell werden und die Ursachen davon bekämpfen, als möglichst viele Menschen wegzusperren oder hart zu bestrafen. Lieber Ursachenbekämpfung durch das Bereitstellen von positiven Alternativen als die Bekämpfung von Symptomen durch eine allzu strenge Justiz.



Bei den meisten Straftätern ist es wohl tatsächlich (wirtschaftliche) Perspektivlosigkeit, aber natürlich gibt's auch andere, die ich einfach als von Grund auf bösartig bezeichnen würde. Und damit meine ich keine zwingend Geisteskranken.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Juli 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> in frankreich wurde gerade ein pfarrer geköpft.wärend der messe.und in berlin ein arzt erschossen(wobei da noch nich gesagt wurde wers war.aber wer geht schon mit knarre ins krankenhaus und richtet sich danach sofort selbst?!).ein hoch auf die sicherheit -.-



Du kannst aufatmen. Bei einem 72-jährigen ist ein islamistisch motivierter Hintergrund wohl zu 100% auszuschließen:

Berlin: 72-jähriger Patient erschießt Arzt - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Nein, kommt immer wieder vor. Ich erinnere mich gerade an einem Fall bei "uns" (=mein Geburtsort, tiefste nordbayerische Provinz), wo ein alter Jäger im Streit erst eine Frau (war wohl eine echte Xanthippe) erschossen hat und dann wild fluchend von seinem Grundstück aus in der Nachbarschaft rumgeballert hat - zum Glück wurde niemand verletzt, aber mehrere Scheiben und Häuserwände hatten Einschusslöcher.

Die anrückende Polizei hat sich mit dem dann ein Feuergefecht geliefert, wobei sich der Alte irgendwann selbst mit seiner Flinte erschossen hat. 

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: VERBIETET ALTE MENSCHEN!


----------



## Angry-Angel (26. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Vorsicht vor Verallgemeinerungen! Un ein Land ist keine Person. Es gibt auch in Amerika und in so gut wie jedem anderen Land der Erde Menschen, die sich kaum oder gar nicht über ihre Nationalität identifizieren. Gerade in aufgeklärten Ländern, z.B. in Europa, setzt sich sogar immer mehr eine regionale ("Europäer"), globale oder kosmopolitische Haltung durch. Andere interessieren sich so gut wie gar nicht für irgendeine Form der gesellschaftlichen Zugehörigkeit und identifizieren sich z.B. einzig über ihre Familie (und Freunde).



Bitte nicht mit Haarspalterei anfangen....natürlich wirst Du in jedem Land Menschen finden die kein Nationalgefühl haben. Es ist ja auch nicht jeder Fußballfan, genausowenig wie allem Menschen die gleichen Interessen haben.
Im übrigen stimme ich mit Dir nicht überein, dass sich hier in Europa das "Wir Europäer"-Gefühl immer mehr durchsetzt. 
Da sprechen die Fakten einfach eine andere Sprache, siehe Brexit.
Auch dass sich in vielen Ländern der EU eben die National-orientierten Parteien immer mehr durchsetzen / immer größeren Zulauf bekommen spricht gegen Deine Aussage.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen gibt es kaum ein Land auf der Welt, das durch fanatischen Nationalismus so viel Leid verursacht hat. Schon alleine deshalb sehen hier viele Menschen den Nationalismus eher kritisch. Das sollte eigentlich niemanden verwundern imo.



Warum reiten, argumentatorisch gesehen, eigentlich alle Kritiker des National-Gedankens immer den alten Gaul des Nationalsozialismus von 1933?  
Zwischen dem o.g. und einem gesunden Nationalgefühl liegen Welten, von "fanatisch" ganz zu schweigen.
Gab's vor '33 kein National-Gefühl / National-"Stolz"? <- Bitte Anführungszeichen beachten, Danke.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Von wem? Durch Benutzen des Passiv drückst du dich um einen aktiven Täter.



Durch wen? Ich hab die Leute nicht nach ihrer politischen Ausrichtung gefragt. Vom Aussehen her würde ich sie Links/Grün einordnen, was hier in BaWü recht verbreitet ist.
Ich hatte auch kein gesteigertes Interesse daran mich mit diesen Leuten auseinander zu setzen.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich hatte viele Jahre lang eine Deutschlandflagge am Balkon hängen und wurde dafür kein einziges Mal als Nazi beschimpft. Ich kenne auch niemandem, der im Zuge von Sportereignissen für das Tragen der Fahne oder von Nationalinsignien als Nazi beschimpft wurde. Auch hier gilt wieder mal: Man sollte nicht von sich auf die Allgemeinheit schließen, das gilt für uns beide. Sicherlich gibt es Einzelfälle, aber das ist keine generelle Regel. Persönliche Erfahrung und Intuition ist nicht dasselbe wie Statistiken und belastbare Fakten.



Wenn man mich / Freunde / Familie, egal wie, beleidigt/angreift/beschimpft ist es mir, zunächst einmal, völlig egal, ob und wie man Fakten / Statistiken usw. auslegen kann/sollte.
Es ist mir in den Fällen auch völlig egal, ob das Einzelfälle sind.
In meinem Beitrag ging es primär darum, DASS man angegriffen wird, und seis auch nur verbal, wenn man mit einer Schwarz-rot-goldenen-Fahne am Auto spazieren fährt.
Und das sogar in den Internetmedien, z.B. der Grünen dazu aufgerufen wird/wurde zur EM 2016, keine Deutschland-Fahnen zu zeigen. Äh, hallo?!




Scholdarr schrieb:


> Shadow ist der Antwort leider ausgewichen, daher probiere ich es noch mal mit dir. Warum bist du konkret(!) dafür, dass Nationalstaaten erhalten werden bzw. sogar ausgebaut werden? Und warum sind gerade Nationalstaaten so wichtig? Warum nicht , Familienverbände, Städte, Regionen oder Kontinente?



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob Du mit meiner konkreten Aussage dazu zufrieden sein wirst.

Nationalstaat bedeutet für mich konkret und in erster Linie, Sicherheit.
Durch nationale Grenzkontrollen weiß man, wer rein kommt und wer raus geht.
Die nationalen Währungen kann man an die Wirtschaftskraft eines Landes anpassen, (auf- oder abwerten).
Die nationalen Parlamente/Regierungen werden nicht durch intransparente Entscheidungen einer übergeordneten Instanz, (hier Brüssel), in ihrer eigenen Politik beschnitten. 
Bzw.: müssen nicht umsetzen was diese übergeordnete Instanz in, teils völliger Unkenntnis/Inkompetenz/Realfremdheit, beschlossen hat.
Durch den EURO als Gesamtwährung wird, zur Zeit, der Sparer, (nicht nur in Deutschland), zu einem Teil enteignet (Nullzins-/Negativzinspolitik) 

Nationalstaaten sind notwendig um zum einen Sicherheit und zum anderen wirtschaftliche Stabilität zu gewährleisten.
Denn, komisch, als die EU sich nur auf die Wirtschaft beschränkt hat, als EWG, hat alles funktioniert.

Wie notwendig Nationalstaaten sind, sieht man doch in den letzten Jahren an der Eurokrise, an der Bankenkrise, und, nicht zuletzt an der ungezügelten Migrationswelle, wo unsere, angeblich so großartige Europäische Gemeinschaft, kläglich und kontinuierlich versagt. 

Das merken die Menschen. Das Vertrauen in die EU als födrale Institution schwindet und die Menschen wollen zurück zum Nationalen.
Oder warum sind in diversen Staaten wie Frankreich, Dänemark, Holland, Italien, Ungarn und Östereich die National-politischen Parteien auf dem Vormarsch?

Ich hoffe, das ist Dir konkret genug 

MfG, Angel


----------



## stawacz (26. Juli 2016)

bei mir läuft n24 mitlerweile den ganzen tag.am anfang haben alle von geköpft gesprochen.und so war es auch.man hat sich wohl im verlauf der zeit für die variante des kehle durchschneidens entschieden.klingt vieleicht nich so verstörend

Gewaltspirale geht weiter: Priester in Frankreich geköpft: Es war ein IS-Attentat | [url]www.heute.at

[/URL]

Jacques Hamel (84), Aushilfspriester in der Gemeinde Saint-Etienne in Saint-Etienne-du-Rouvray, ist enthauptet worden
Eine weitere Person überlebte einen Enthauptungsversuch, schwebt aber in Lebensgefahr
Die zwei Angreifer in der Kirche wurden von einer Spezialeinheit der Polizei erschossen
Laut  der Schweizer Zeitung "Tribune de Genève" ist einer der Attentäter ein  junger Franzose (19). A. K. wurde am 14. Mai 2015 in Genf festgenommen,  nachdem er aus der Türkei abgeschoben wurde. Er hatte zweimal versucht,  nach Syrien zu gelangen, einmal erfolgreich. Er wurde nach Frankreich  ausgeliefert und in U-Haft genommen, aber im März 2016 mit Fußfessel in  die Freiheit entlassen.
Eine Person wurde nach Ermittlungen  vorübergehend festgenommen. Es soll sich um einen Minderjährigen  handeln, der in Verbindung zum Attentäter A. K. steht.
Es  wurden Geiseln genommen: Zwei Ordensschwestern und zwei  Gottesdienst-Besucher wurden von den Islamisten in ihre Gewalt gekommen
Eine Nonne konnte fliehen. Sie alarmierte die Polizei
Die Anti-Terror-Abteilung der Pariser Staatsanwaltschaft hat die Ermittlungen an sich gezogen


----------



## Honigpumpe (26. Juli 2016)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Der Killerspieler - mordsgefährlich, sofern er denn seinen Keller einmal verlässt.



Damit war wenigstens bis "Pokémon Go" nicht zu rechnen, aber nun steigen die kalkweißen Grufties doch aus ihren Grotten ans grelle Tageslicht.


----------



## WeeFilly (26. Juli 2016)

Angry-Angel schrieb:


> Nationalstaat bedeutet für mich konkret und in erster Linie, Sicherheit.
> Durch nationale Grenzkontrollen weiß man, wer rein kommt und wer raus geht.
> Die nationalen Währungen kann man an die Wirtschaftskraft eines Landes anpassen, (auf- oder abwerten).
> Die nationalen Parlamente/Regierungen werden nicht durch intransparente Entscheidungen einer übergeordneten Instanz, (hier Brüssel), in ihrer eigenen Politik beschnitten.
> ...



Ich wage es hier nur kurz einzuwerfen (ohne irgendwen diskeditieren zu wollen, Dein Post musste jetzt leider exemplarisch dafür herhalten  ), dass wenn man Nation bzw. Nationalstaaten größtenteils durch nationale (wirtschafts-) politische Institutionen definiert, ich das Empfinden eines "Nationalstolzes" nur sehr schwer bis gar nicht nachvollziehen kann. Denn das was ich (in jenen Bereichen) in Deutschland sehe, macht mich alles andere als stolz. Ja:


> Denk' ich an Deutschland in der Nacht,
> bin ich um meinen Schlaf gebracht.


(Gut, und die Hitze mit den damit einhergehenden Mücken tut ihr übriges.)


----------



## Angry-Angel (26. Juli 2016)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Ich wage es hier nur kurz einzuwerfen (ohne irgendwen diskeditieren zu wollen, Dein Post musste jetzt leider exemplarisch dafür herhalten  ), dass wenn man Nation bzw. Nationalstaaten größtenteils durch nationale (wirtschafts-) politische Institutionen definiert, ich das Empfinden eines "Nationalstolzes" nur sehr schwer bis gar nicht nachvollziehen kann. *Denn das was ich (in jenen Bereichen) in Deutschland sehe, macht mich alles andere als stolz.* Ja:
> 
> (Gut, und die Hitze mit den damit einhergehenden Mücken tut ihr übriges.)



Ich fühle mich nicht angegriffen oder diskreditiert, da ich mich bemüht habe sehr sachlich und neutral zu schreiben. Alles gut 

In Zusammenhang mit meinem Text verstehe ich nicht, was Du genau meinst.
Vielleicht magst Du mir sagen worauf Du hinaus möchtest?


----------



## WeeFilly (26. Juli 2016)

Angry-Angel schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich nicht angegriffen oder diskreditiert, da ich mich bemüht habe sehr sachlich und neutral zu schreiben. Alles gut
> 
> In Zusammenhang mit meinem Text verstehe ich nicht, was Du genau meinst.
> Vielleicht magst Du mir sagen worauf Du hinaus möchtest?



Man kann nie präventiv genug sein!  Ist ja selten genug, dass man eine ernsthafte, gesittete Debatte führen kann. U. a. deswegen verfolge ich diesen Thread mit Freuden! 

Ich meine, dass die staatlichen Strukturen in Deutschland, oder genauer, ihre "Auslebung" keinen Deut besser ist als die z. B. der Europäischen Union. Obgleich eine Wertung derselben ohnehin sehr fragwürdig und in diesem Rahmen wahrscheinlich unmöglich ist. 

Ferner halte ich es für einen Irrglauben, dass Nationalstaaten für "Sicherheit und Stabilität" sorgen können; zumindest ist dies supranationalen Institutionen deutlich "besser", i.e. nachhaltiger möglich. (Im Gegenteil, je mehr "Nation" im Spiel, desto höher das Konfliktpotential - und damit spiele ich gar nicht unbedingt vorrangig auf die Zeit des Nationalsozialismus' an.)


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juli 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> bei mir läuft n24 mitlerweile den ganzen tag.am anfang haben alle von geköpft gesprochen.und so war es auch.man hat sich wohl im verlauf der zeit für die variante des kehle durchschneidens entschieden.klingt vieleicht nich so verstörend
> 
> Gewaltspirale geht weiter: Priester in Frankreich geköpft: Es war ein IS-Attentat | www.heute.at
> 
> ...



Das Schlimme ist doch, dass einige immer noch nicht den Ernst der Lage verstanden haben. Diese Leute wollen uns Christen, Juden usw.(alle die sich gegen sie stellen) von diesem Erdball fegen und da wird niemand verschont. Egal ob er Grüner, Linker, SPDler oder AFDler ist. Egal ob weiß, schwarz, asiatisch aussehend. Wenn die an die Macht und Möglichkeiten kommen sind wir alle dran.


----------



## Zybba (26. Juli 2016)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man solchen Ereignissen weniger Beachtung schenken.
Natürlich versteht man den Standpunkt eines Journalisten, der damit sein Geld verdient. Ich würde es wohl genau so machen.
Allerdings bin ich auch der Meinung, dass weniger mediale Berichterstattung gegenüber solchen Schandtaten gut wäre.



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das Schlimme ist doch, dass einige immer noch nicht den Ernst der Lage verstanden haben. Diese Leute wollen uns Christen, Juden usw.(alle die sich gegen sie stellen) von diesem Erdball fegen


Das werden sie wohl nie schaffen. Vielleicht, wenn sie einen Atomkrieg provozieren...


----------



## WeeFilly (26. Juli 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollte man solchen Ereignissen weniger Beachtung schenken.
> Natürlich versteht man den Standpunkt eines Journalisten, der damit sein Geld verdient. Ich würde es wohl genau so machen.
> Allerdings bin ich auch der Meinung, dass weniger mediale Berichterstattung gegenüber solchen Schandtaten gut wäre.



Ja, mediale Panikmache ist in der Regel gar nicht gut... Und das ist genau das, was zur Zeit geschieht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juli 2016)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Ja, mediale Panikmache ist in der Regel gar nicht gut... Und das ist genau das, was zur Zeit geschieht.



Weil es ja auch keine Konsequenzen gibt...oder siehst du jemanden, der endlich mal durchgreift?
Man scheint einfach rumzudödeln und abzuwarten, ob irgendwo wieder was passiert. Es müssen endlich knallharte Konsequenzen daraus folgen. Terroristen muss man wie Terroristen behandeln und nicht wie ein Kind, dass gerade Pipi in die Hose macht.
Wäre ich z.B. Bundeskanzler, ich würde mir die alle holen, auch wenn die Bundeswehr durch die Städte marschieren müsste. Solchen Leuten darf man keine Sekunde Luft lassen. Die müssen Angst vor uns haben und nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Zybba (26. Juli 2016)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Ja, mediale Panikmache ist in der Regel gar nicht gut... Und das ist genau das, was zur Zeit geschieht.


Erst mal das und außerdem macht die ganze Aufmerksamkeit es für Nachahmer sicher auch attraktiver.



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Es müssen endlich knallharte Konsequenzen daraus folgen. Terroristen muss man wie Terroristen behandeln und nicht wie ein Kind, dass gerade Pipi in die Hose macht.
> Wäre ich z.B. Bundeskanzler, ich würde mir die alle holen, auch wenn die Bundeswehr durch die Städte marschieren müsste.


Also das was du dir da wünschst, klingt für mich nicht gerade nach gesetzeskonformer Vorgehensweise...


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Juli 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Weil es ja auch keine Konsequenzen gibt...oder siehst du jemanden, der endlich mal durchgreift?
> Man scheint einfach rumzudödeln und abzuwarten, ob irgendwo wieder was passiert. Es müssen endlich knallharte Konsequenzen daraus folgen. Terroristen muss man wie Terroristen behandeln und nicht wie ein Kind, dass gerade Pipi in die Hose macht.
> Wäre ich z.B. Bundeskanzler, ich würde mir die alle holen, auch wenn die Bundeswehr durch die Städte marschieren müsste. Solchen Leuten darf man keine Sekunde Luft lassen. Die müssen Angst vor uns haben und nicht umgekehrt.



Das Problem ist, dass der gemeine Terrorist uns aber nicht den Gefallen tut, eine Kutte o. ä. mit der Aufschrift "ISIS - Chapter Hamburg" zu tragen - also sprich, wie willst Du Terroristen zweifelsfrei identifizieren?

Bei bereits bekannten und potentiellen Gefährdern stimme ich Dir aber zu, ich habe keine Probleme mit ein wenig "freiheitsreduzierenden" Maßnahmen, wie bspw. strenge Meldeauflagen, etc. 
Genauso würde ich es begrüßen, Syrien"urlauber", die nach Deutschland (oder in ein anderes europäisches Land) zurückkehren, erst einmal präventiv in U-Haft zu stecken und dann genau zu durchleuchten. 

Wichtig ist mir aber, dass man nicht alle Muslime, oder alle Iraker/Syrer/etc. unter Generalverdacht stellt - dass haben die 99%, die sich nichts zuschulden haben kommen lassen, nicht verdient.


----------



## Angry-Angel (26. Juli 2016)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Man kann nie präventiv genug sein!  Ist ja selten genug, dass man eine ernsthafte, gesittete Debatte führen kann. U. a. deswegen verfolge ich diesen Thread mit Freuden!
> 
> Ich meine, dass die staatlichen Strukturen in Deutschland, oder genauer, ihre "Auslebung" keinen Deut besser ist als die z. B. der Europäischen Union. Obgleich eine Wertung derselben ohnehin sehr fragwürdig und in diesem Rahmen wahrscheinlich unmöglich ist.
> 
> Ferner halte ich es für einen Irrglauben, dass Nationalstaaten für "Sicherheit und Stabilität" sorgen können; zumindest ist dies supranationalen Institutionen deutlich "besser", i.e. nachhaltiger möglich. (Im Gegenteil, je mehr "Nation" im Spiel, desto höher das Konfliktpotential - und damit spiele ich gar nicht unbedingt vorrangig auf die Zeit des Nationalsozialismus' an.)



Deinen ersten Absatz lese ich zwar, verstehe jedoch nicht, was Du mir damit sagen willst. 
Daher kann ich nicht darauf antworten.

Zu dem zweiten Absatz:
Ich gebe Dir dahingehend recht, dass das Konfliktpotential in einer EU die faktisch aus Nationalstaaten besteht, höher ist.
Allerdings gehe ich nicht soweit das ich "Konflikt" gleichsetze mit "kriegerische Auseinandersetzung".
Im Übrigen, und das kann man mir vorwerfen, denke ich, dass Nationalstaaten eher das eigene Wohl, (auch das der eigenen Bevölkerung), im Blick haben, was ich nicht als schlecht empfinde.

Leider verstehe ich nicht, warum Du es für einen Irrglauben empfindest, dass Nationalstaaten für mehr Sicherheit und Stabilität stehen.

Wir haben doch in den vergangenen acht-, und ganz besonders in den letzten beiden Jahren hautnah mitbekommen, dass so ein unausgereiftes Megakonstrukt wie die EU noch viel weniger dazu geeignet ist, Sicherheit und Stabilität zu gewährleisten.
Ich möchte mich jetzt nicht darüber auslassen, wie träge und inkompetent die EU ist, von dem nicht-vorhanden-sein der Solidarität untereinander oder dem Totalfiasko EURO will ich gar nicht sprechen.
Von dem Geld, was seit der EURO-Einführung aufgrund dessen verbrannt ist, könnte man sämtliche Fluchtursachen bekämpfen. <- Ok, unbewiesene These, dennoch war es verdammt viel Geld.

Ich würde gerne noch viel mehr schreiben.
Leider....oder zum Glück, muß ich jetzt zur "ehrenamtlichen" Arbeit.
Ich hab Nachtdienst im Tierheim.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juli 2016)

Angry-Angel schrieb:


> Bitte nicht mit Haarspalterei anfangen....natürlich wirst Du in jedem Land Menschen finden die kein Nationalgefühl haben. Es ist ja auch nicht jeder Fußballfan, genausowenig wie allem Menschen die gleichen Interessen haben.


Sorry, aber wenn du mit solch ausladenden Verallgemeinerungen und Pauschalaussagen ankommst, muss man das differenzieren. Das ist keine Haarspalterei, das ist schlicht eine Darstellung von Tatsachen.



> Im übrigen stimme ich mit Dir nicht überein, dass sich hier in Europa das "Wir Europäer"-Gefühl immer mehr durchsetzt.
> Da sprechen die Fakten einfach eine andere Sprache, siehe Brexit.


Der Brexit sagt darüber überhaupt nichts aus, zumal ich von ganz Europa gesprochen habe und nicht nur von der Insel. Parallel zum "Wir Europäer" Gefühl breitet sich auch wieder eine nationale Identität aus, wobei ich eher der Ansicht bin, dass diese die ganze Zeit im Hintergrund und hinter geschlossenen Türen gepflegt wurde.



> Auch dass sich in vielen Ländern der EU eben die National-orientierten Parteien immer mehr durchsetzen / immer größeren Zulauf bekommen spricht gegen Deine Aussage.


In keinster Weise. Ich spreche hier von Entwicklungen bzw. Trends. Vor 100 Jahren hat sich so gut wie überhaupt keiner als "Europäer" gefühlt. Heute tun das viele. Aber wie schon angemerkt, gibt es reaktionäre Bewegungen zurück zum Nationalstaat, das ist völlig richtig. 



> Warum reiten, argumentatorisch gesehen, eigentlich alle Kritiker des National-Gedankens immer den alten Gaul des Nationalsozialismus von 1933?
> Zwischen dem o.g. und einem gesunden Nationalgefühl liegen Welten, von "fanatisch" ganz zu schweigen.
> Gab's vor '33 kein National-Gefühl / National-"Stolz"? <- Bitte Anführungszeichen beachten, Danke.


Weil der Nationalsozialismus im dritten Reich für das Gefahrenpotenzial des Nationalismus steht. Es ist ein Mahmal für eine Ideologie, die sehr leicht ins Extreme umschlagen kann. Ein Nationalgefühl an sich ist imo nicht weiter schlimm, aber es lässt sich eben brutal leicht missbrauchen und brutal leicht instrumentalisieren. Das liegt daran, dass dem Nationalismus im Kern ein Abgrenzungsgedanke zu Grunde liegt, ein "wir hier" gegen "die da draußen". Es ist ein uralter Trick der Psychologie, eine Gruppe über die Abgrenzung nach außen zu einen, und den eigenen Wert über die Konkurrenz mit den anderen definiert. Wer die Gefahren des Nationalismus verkennt, der hat aus der Geschichte nichts gelernt, und gerade deswegen ist der Verweis auf das dritte Reich so verdammt wichtig. 



> Durch wen? Ich hab die Leute nicht nach ihrer politischen Ausrichtung gefragt. Vom Aussehen her würde ich sie Links/Grün einordnen, was hier in BaWü recht verbreitet ist.
> Ich hatte auch kein gesteigertes Interesse daran mich mit diesen Leuten auseinander zu setzen.


Durch deine Formulierung und das Weglassen eines konkreten Akteurs hast du deiner Aussage eine Art Allgemeingültigkeit gegeben, ala "Man kann X nicht mehr sagen, ohne dass man kritisiert wird." Das ist eine pauschale Aussage, bei der du wieder von einem persönlichen Einzelbeispiel auf die Allgmeinheit schlicht = logischer Fehlschluss.



> Wenn man mich / Freunde / Familie, egal wie, beleidigt/angreift/beschimpft ist es mir, zunächst einmal, völlig egal, ob und wie man Fakten / Statistiken usw. auslegen kann/sollte.
> Es ist mir in den Fällen auch völlig egal, ob das Einzelfälle sind.
> In meinem Beitrag ging es primär darum, DASS man angegriffen wird, und seis auch nur verbal, wenn man mit einer Schwarz-rot-goldenen-Fahne am Auto spazieren fährt.
> Und das sogar in den Internetmedien, z.B. der Grünen dazu aufgerufen wird/wurde zur EM 2016, keine Deutschland-Fahnen zu zeigen. Äh, hallo?!


Nicht MAN wird angegriffen, sondern DU wurdest in einem bestimmten Fall angegriffen (bzw. jmd., den du kennst). Das ist ein massiver, grundlegender Unterschied. Dein Einzelbeispiel postuliert keine Allgemeingültigkeit.




> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob Du mit meiner konkreten Aussage dazu zufrieden sein wirst.


Häh? Warum sollte ich denn damit zufrieden sein wollen?



> Nationalstaat bedeutet für mich konkret und in erster Linie, Sicherheit.
> Durch nationale Grenzkontrollen weiß man, wer rein kommt und wer raus geht.


Sicherheit vor wem oder was genau? Wovor hast du Angst? Und warum ist es so wichtig, wer rein kommt und wer raus geht? Warum darf ein Bayer nach Hessen, aber ein Pole nicht? 



> Die nationalen Währungen kann man an die Wirtschaftskraft eines Landes anpassen, (auf- oder abwerten).


Das ist korrekt. Das sagt aber nichts darüber aus, warum das gerade ein künstlicher Nationalstaat machen müsste.



> Die nationalen Parlamente/Regierungen werden nicht durch intransparente Entscheidungen einer übergeordneten Instanz, (hier Brüssel), in ihrer eigenen Politik beschnitten.
> Bzw.: müssen nicht umsetzen was diese übergeordnete Instanz in, teils völliger Unkenntnis/Inkompetenz/Realfremdheit, beschlossen hat.


Es gibt kein "Brüssel". Die zentralen Entscheidungen der EU werden von den Nationalstaaten gefällt, entweder im Rat der EU oder im jeweiligen Ministerrat. Das ist dann ein Kompromiss aus den jeweiligen Positionen der Nationalstaaten. Das ist auch nicht viel intransparenter als nationale Entscheidungen, die meist in irgendwelchen geheimen Ausschüssen getroffen werden. Übrigens bezweifle ich stark, dass nationale Institutionen per se eine höhere Kenntnis, Kompetenz und Realbezug aufweisen. Das ist imo eine völlig unbelegt Behauptung. Außerdem sagt auch das nichts darüber aus, warum es jetzt unbedingt einen Nationalstaat geben muss. Würden die Entscheidungsträger auf regionaler oder gar kommunaler Ebene nicht noch mehr Ahnung haben und noch kompetenter sei? Warum als gerade Deutschland? Warum nicht jedes Bundesland für sich? Oder größere Städte für sich?



> Durch den EURO als Gesamtwährung wird, zur Zeit, der Sparer, (nicht nur in Deutschland), zu einem Teil enteignet (Nullzins-/Negativzinspolitik)


Und das hat genau wie was mit der Frage der Wichtigkeit oder Bedeutung von Nationalstaaten zu tun? Diese Politik wird gefahren, um die Wirtschaft anzukurbeln. Über den Sinn und Zweck kann man trefflich streiten. Mehr zum Euro weiter unten, weil die Beantwortung etwas komplexer ist. 



> Nationalstaaten sind notwendig um zum einen Sicherheit und zum anderen wirtschaftliche Stabilität zu gewährleisten.
> Denn, komisch, als die EU sich nur auf die Wirtschaft beschränkt hat, als EWG, hat alles funktioniert.


Die zweite Aussage ist völlig falsch (das würde hier allerdings den Rahmen sprengen, die andere ist diskussionswürdig. Es ist ja gerade das Problem der EU und des Euro, dass es nur eine Währungsunion gibt und keine richtige politische und Fiskal- und Sozialunion. Der Euro wurde viel zu optimistisch angelegt bzw. es wurde zu wenig in Richtung Internationalisierung nachgeschoben. Das heutige Problem des Euro ist gerade das Festhalten am Nationalstaat.



> Wie notwendig Nationalstaaten sind, sieht man doch in den letzten Jahren an der Eurokrise, an der Bankenkrise, und, nicht zuletzt an der ungezügelten Migrationswelle, wo unsere, angeblich so großartige Europäische Gemeinschaft, kläglich und kontinuierlich versagt.


Nicht die Europäische Gemeinschaft versagt, sondern die Nationalstaaten versagen, aus denen sich die EU zusammensetzt. Wenn die Eurokrise, die Bankenkrise und die Flüchtlingskrise eines zeigen, dann das, dass diese Probleme eben nicht national zu lösen sind, weil sie eben von Anfang an einen internationalen Charakter haben. Die EU versagt deshalb, weil die Nationalstaaten versagen. Sie versagt auch deshalb, weil die Nationalstaaten immer noch so viel Kompetenzen haben. Man könnte auch sagen, dass die EU derzeit versagt wegen dem Nationalismus...

Darüber hinaus versagt die EU aber auch ganz einfach deshalb, weil wir die falschen Regierungen an der Macht haben, die sich nicht um die Probleme der Globalisierungsverlierer kümmern und weiter auf falsche und völlig widersinnige Politiken setzen, die einzig dem Finanzkapital helfen. Das lähmt die EU und beflügelt natürlich den Zulauft der rechten Populisten, das ist ganz richtig.



> Das merken die Menschen. Das Vertrauen in die EU als födrale Institution schwindet und die Menschen wollen zurück zum Nationalen.
> Oder warum sind in diversen Staaten wie Frankreich, Dänemark, Holland, Italien, Ungarn und Östereich die National-politischen Parteien auf dem Vormarsch?


Warum? Die Antwort ist eigentlich nicht weiter kompliziert. Das neoliberale Wirtschaftssystem hat im Zuge der Globalisierung die Ungleichheiten in den Gesellschaften erhöht und die Gesellschaften in Gewinner und Verlierer gespalten. Das ist das Kernproblem in Europa und auch in vielen anderen Teilen der Welt. Die Ignoranz und Untätigkeit der Politik, die Verlierer der Globalisierung angemessen zu "entschädigen", führte zu einer relativ großen Grundmasse von enttäuschten Menschen, die sich von der Politik nicht mehr vertreten suchen. Das ist die Stunde der rechten Populisten, weil sie einerseits nicht zum alten System gehören (zumindest dem Anschein nach) und andererseits, weil sie einfache Antworten finden auf die Enttäuschung der Globalisierungsverlierer. Dein Job ist weg? Liegt an der EU. Deine Stütze ist zu gering? Liegt daran, weil wir die Flüchtlinge bezahlen müssen. usw usw usw. Es ist auch überaus leicht, die EU verantwortlich zu machen, weil die sich ja kaum wehren kann. "Die EU" gibt es nämlich nicht. Die EU ist im Kern die ständige Suche nach Kompromissen der europäischen Nationalstaaten. Es gibt keine EU ohne Nationalsttaaten. Alle wichtigen Entscheidungen werden von den europäischen Regierungsschefs getroffen, nicht von irgendwelchen Bürokraten in Brüssel. Das ist alles nur reines Scapegoating der rechten Populisten. Der Brexit ist übrigens ein gutes und gleichzeitig trauriges Beispiel dafür. Die Brexit-Befürworter konnten nicht nur rechte und nationale sondern auch linke und progressive Kräfte für sich gewinnen mit dem EU-Scapegoat. Aber das war von Anfang an eine Illusion und ein logischer Fehlschluss. Denn die britische Regierung war ja keineswegs weniger neoliberal als die EU. Im Gegensatz, die britische Regierung ist eine der asozialsten in ganz Europa, und diese Regierung wurde von den britischen Wählern gewählt. Es ist ein absoluter Widerspruch, dass zum einen die EU für Sozialabbau etc. verantwortlich gemacht wird und zum anderen gleichzeitig eine derartige nationale Regierung an der Macht ist. Damit verliert man imo eigentlich jeden Deutungsanspruch gegen die EU. Wenn man in Europa was ändern will für die Globalisierungsgegner, muss man nämlich vor der eigenen Haustüre anfangen, bei der eigenen Regierung. Aber das ist vielen mittlerweile egal, weil es nur noch um den Protest geht, nicht mehr an die Sache an sich. Man will dem Establishment eins auswischen, ganz ungeachtet der möglichen Folgen. So erklärt sich der Brexit, so erklärt sich Trump, so erklärt sich der Aufstieg einer AfD. Es ist eine gewisse neue, spaltende Dynamik, der zufolge man einfach mal zuschaut, wie die Welt brennt, solange die "oben" nur auch drunter zu leiden haben. Aber selbst da machen sich die Anhänger der rechten Populisten was vor, denn um Globalisierungsverlierer geht es keinem einzigen rechten Populist. Die AfD ist tief asozial, die Brexit-Riege ist implodiert im eigenen Lügengebäude und wer glaubt ernsthaft daran, dass einem Trump, der nicht mal Mindestlohn zahlt und von einem Skandal um asoziales Verhalten in den nächsten rutscht, wirklich was am kleinen Mann liegt?

Was die Welt heute imo wirklich braucht ist _"a moderate, humanist, global, and ‘constructive’ populism that can counter the extremists, not with complicated models of, say, the employment implications of Brexit or the impact of climate change 20 years in advance, but with simple yet powerful ideas that resonate with millions.”
_https://www.project-syndicate.org/onpoint/lies-liars-and-lawlessness-2016-07

Den ganzen Artikel kann ich dir nur wärmstens an Herz legen, da wird nämlich auch genau auf diese Fragestellung nach dem Erfolg des rechten Populismus und seinen Aussichten bzw. möglichen Alternativen eingegangen.


Edit: Eine abschließende Frage/Anmerkung noch: Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, dann siehst du den Nationalstaat doch ziemlich rational, also als eine Institution, die sich halt um so Dinge wie öffentliche Sicherheit kümmern. Aber gleichzeitig argumentierst du, dass man angeblich kein "Nationalgefühl" zeigen dürfe. Was soll das in dem Kontext denn genau sein, dieses Gefühl? Für eine rational erklärte Institution hat man in der Regel kein Gefühl, warum auch. Sie ist nützlich, aber mehr auch nicht. Du hast zwar den Stolz in Anführungszeichen gepackt, aber letztlich ist das Gefühl nur ein anderes Wort dafür. Zumindest steckt in diesem Gefühl in der Regel Stolz mit drin. Oder nicht? Und genau das ist der Grund, warum Nationalismus so gefährlich ist, wenn es um Gefühle geht...




stawacz schrieb:


> bei mir läuft n24 mitlerweile den ganzen tag...


Kein Wunder, dass die armen Deutschen so viel Angst haben. Sie wollen scheinbar geradezu Angst haben. Bist du ein Masochist? Warum gehst du bei dem schönen Wetter nicht lieber raus und genießt das Leben statt dich über irgenwelchen Bullshit in Endlosschleife im TV aufzuregen?


----------



## stawacz (26. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass der gemeine Terrorist uns aber nicht den Gefallen tut, eine Kutte o. ä. mit der Aufschrift "ISIS - Chapter Hamburg" zu tragen - also sprich, wie willst Du Terroristen zweifelsfrei identifizieren?
> 
> Bei bereits bekannten und potentiellen Gefährdern stimme ich Dir aber zu, ich habe keine Probleme mit ein wenig "freiheitsreduzierenden" Maßnahmen, wie bspw. strenge Meldeauflagen, etc.
> Genauso würde ich es begrüßen, Syrien"urlauber", die nach Deutschland (oder in ein anderes europäisches Land) zurückkehren, erst einmal präventiv in U-Haft zu stecken und dann genau zu durchleuchten.
> ...



"strenge meldeauflagen"


einer der typen in frankreich heute hatte sogar ne elektronische fussfessel.hat dem priester aber auch nich wirklich was gebracht.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Juli 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> "strenge meldeauflagen"
> 
> 
> einer der typen in frankreich heute hatte sogar ne elektronische fussfessel.hat dem priester aber auch nich wirklich was gebracht.



Ja, das habe ich gelesen. Ich frage mich, ob der das Ding irgendwie manipulieren konnte - Dein eigentlich sind diese Dinger so eingestellt, dass sie Alarm geben, sobald jemand einen definierten Bereich verlässt, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Worrel (26. Juli 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> "strenge meldeauflagen"
> 
> 
> einer der typen in frankreich heute hatte sogar ne elektronische fussfessel.hat dem priester aber auch nich wirklich was gebracht.


... ist das dann nicht eigentlich ein Beispiel dafür, daß selbst strenge Meldeauflagen nichts bringen ...?


----------



## stawacz (26. Juli 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... ist das dann nicht eigentlich ein Beispiel dafür, daß selbst strenge Meldeauflagen nichts bringen ...?



ja mein ich doch.wenn sich einer entschließt durchzudrehen,dann hindern den doch keine auflagen^^


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Juli 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... ist das dann nicht eigentlich ein Beispiel dafür, daß selbst strenge Meldeauflagen nichts bringen ...?



Das war ja *mein* Argument, er hält ja die Meldeauflagen für Unfug. 

Ich widerspreche dennoch, nur weil es, warum auch immer, in *diesem* einen Fall anscheinend nicht funktioniert hat, warum soll es deshalb überhaupt nicht funktionieren?

Kein Mensch käme doch ernsthaft auf die Idee, das komplette deutsche Waffenrecht über den Haufen zu werfen, nur weil man sich -entsprechend kriminelle Energie vorausgesetzt- illegal trotzdem eine Waffe kaufen kann.

Nein, stimmt nicht, die NRA hat dieser Tage in Bezug auf München genau so wieder argumentiert...


----------



## stawacz (26. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ja, das habe ich gelesen. Ich frage mich, ob der das Ding irgendwie manipulieren konnte - Dein eigentlich sind diese Dinger so eingestellt, dass sie Alarm geben, sobald jemand einen definierten Bereich verlässt, oder irre ich mich?



eigentlich schon.in berlin gabs vor nem halben jahr doch auch so n vorfall wo einer auf ne polizistin eingestochen hat.der wurde von ihrem kollegen dann abgeknallt.hatte auch ne fussfessel.

hat wohl eher dekorativen hintergrund.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Juli 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> eigentlich schon.in berlin gabs vor nem halben jahr doch auch so n vorfall wo einer auf ne polizistin eingestochen hat.der wurde von ihrem kollegen dann abgeknallt.hatte auch ne fussfessel.
> 
> hat wohl eher dekorativen hintergrund.



Dann gehören die Teile entsprechend überarbeitet. Es kann nicht sein, dass sie im Fall des Falles versagen.

EDIT: Okay, im Fall dieses Rafik Y., den Du vermutlich meinst, hat der Typ das Ding wohl einfach abgerissen. Alarm wurde ausgelöst, aber bis die Polizei eintraf, war der Typ schon weg.

So macht das natürlich auch keinen Sinn. Eventuell könnte man die Dinger ja mit einer Sprengladung versehen, die bei gewaltsamer Manipulation auslöst und zumindest mittelschwere Verletzungen verursacht, so dass Fortbewegung unmöglich gemacht wird?


----------



## stawacz (26. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Dann gehören die Teile entsprechend überarbeitet. Es kann nicht sein, dass sie im Fall des Falles versagen.



ich weiss ja nich wie groß dieser radius is,aber er könnte ja auch genau vor der haustür durchdrehen.in solchen fällen halt ich von den dingern nich viel.geht immerhin um menschenleben.selbst wenn die anschlagen,brauch die polizei immer noch ne gewisse zeit um da anzukommen.da kann schon ne menge passiert sein


----------



## USA911 (26. Juli 2016)

Interessanter Artikel:

Killerspiele: Schon wieder die K-Frage | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Juli 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> ich weiss ja nich wie groß dieser radius is,aber er könnte ja auch genau vor der haustür durchdrehen.in solchen fällen halt ich von den dingern nich viel.geht immerhin um menschenleben.selbst wenn die anschlagen,brauch die polizei immer noch ne gewisse zeit um da anzukommen.da kann schon ne menge passiert sein



Ein Restrisiko wird's immer geben. Trotzdem kann man schon erwarten, dass alles menschenmögliche getan wird, um potentielle Opfer zu schützen UND trotzdem nicht sämtliche Errungenschaften der Grund- und Menschenrechte für die Täter über Bord zu werfen.


----------



## stawacz (26. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ein Restrisiko wird's immer geben. Trotzdem kann man schon erwarten, dass alles menschenmögliche getan wird, um potentielle Opfer zu schützen UND trotzdem nicht sämtliche Errungenschaften der Grund- und Menschenrechte für die Täter über Bord zu werfen.



ich glaub gerade weil wir so weit fortgeschritten sind was menschenrechte und dergleichen betrifft,sind wir auch solche entwicklungen gar nich vorbereitet.was für uns unvorstellbar und barbarisch is,machen die mal eben im vorbei gehen(zb pfarrer wärend der messe die kehle durchschneiden).früher gabs mal grenzen.aber das hier is wirklich ne ganz neue form von terror.fern jeglicher ethik.und deshalb sollten auch die maßnahmen verschärft werden um uns vor denen zu schützen.menschenrechte hin oder her


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> So macht das natürlich auch keinen Sinn. Eventuell könnte man die Dinger ja mit einer Sprengladung versehen, die bei gewaltsamer Manipulation auslöst und zumindest mittelschwere Verletzungen verursacht, so dass Fortbewegung unmöglich gemacht wird?


Du scheinst dich in letzter Zeit aber auch immer mehr zu radikalisieren. Lies dir doch bitte noch mal durch, was du hier geschrieben hast...


----------



## stawacz (26. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Du scheinst dich in letzter Zeit aber auch immer mehr zu radikalisieren. Lies dir doch bitte noch mal durch, was du hier geschrieben hast...


naja letztenendes soll das ding aufhalten oder unschädlich machen bis die polizei eintrifft.starkstrom wär noch ne möglichkeit  oder was,was ihm den knöchel bricht oder so....alles andere is doch unnütz


----------



## MichaelG (26. Juli 2016)

Wo er Recht hat? Wenn jemand die Fessel irregulär entfernen will will er nicht nur mal eben auf Toilette. Das darf man dabei nicht vergessen. Und wer zu diesen Methoden greift muß dann halt auch mit den Konsequenzen leben.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juli 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> naja letztenendes soll das ding aufhalten oder unschädlich machen bis die polizei eintrifft.starkstrom wär noch ne möglichkeit  oder was,was ihm den knöchel bricht oder so....alles andere is doch unnütz


Ähm, nein, das ist NICHT der Sinn einer elektronischen Fußfessel (auch wenn der Name das suggerieren mag, da er sich auf die alte Stahlkugel samt Kette bezieht). Der Sinn einer elektronischen Fußfessel ist die Überwachung einer Person unter Hausarrest, damit die Polizei im Falle eines Verlassens des erlaubten Bereiches einschreiten kann. Alles weitere wäre juristisch auch überaus umstritten und unverhältnismäßig. Elektronische Fußfesseln bekommen nämlich nur Leute, von denen laut Gericht eben KEINE akute Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit ausgeht. Täter, bei denen das der Fall ist, gehen in den Bau.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Wo er Recht hat? Wenn jemand die Fessel irregulär entfernen will will er nicht nur mal eben auf Toilette. Das darf man dabei nicht vergessen. Und wer zu diesen Methoden greift muß dann halt auch mit den Konsequenzen leben.


Wer vom Hausarrest ausbricht, der wird automatisch in die Luft gesprengt oder verstümmelt? Gehts eigentlich noch? Was läuft eigentlich bei euch gerade schief? 

Schon mal daran gedacht, dass die Fußfessel auch einen Fehler haben könnte? Wenn das Gerät abstürzt oder fälschlich auslöst, ist das dann halt Kollateralschaden? Meine Güte, denkt doch mal ein bisschen nach vor dem Posten...


----------



## stawacz (26. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Elektronische Fußfesseln bekommen nämlich nur Leute, von denen laut Gericht eben KEINE akute Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit ausgeht. Täter, bei denen das der Fall ist, gehen in den Bau.



oder auch nicht,wie heute gesehen.


übrigens das hier hab ich gerade bei der welt gefunden.hab ich sonst bisher auch noch nich gehört.scheint wohl nich wichtig genug.oder passt nich in die aktuelle stimmung

Ibbenbüren: 79-Jährige auf Friedhof vergewaltigt - DIE WELT


----------



## USA911 (26. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht, dass die Fußfessel auch einen Fehler haben könnte? Wenn das Gerät abstürzt oder fälschlich auslöst, ist das dann halt Kollateralschaden? Meine Güte, denkt doch mal ein bisschen nach vor dem Posten...



Sollte es gar nicht geben. Wenn der Staat der Meinung ist, das diese Person, ein Verbrechen begangen hat, was nicht mit Freiheitsstrafe ahndungs würdig ist, sollte auch nicht eine Fußfessel bekommen. Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist, dann hat der Staat dafür zusorgen, das diese Person entsprechend aus dem Verkehr gezogen wird. Aber ist der Staat nicht in der Lage, eine Person die Überwacht werden muss (anscheinend doch eine Gefährdung, warum sonst die Überwachung), dies immer zu garantieren und rechtzeitig einzugreifen, dann müssen sie andere Maßnahmen finden und solange diese in den Knast stecken.

Denn drausen laufen nur Straftäter rum, die besser Gestellt sind (in welcher Form auch immer) oder Personen, von den der Staat (bei der Verurteilung) 100% Sicher ist, das keine weitere Gefahr für Leib und Leben andere besteht.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juli 2016)

USA911 schrieb:


> Sollte es gar nicht geben. Wenn der Staat der Meinung ist, das diese Person, ein Verbrechen begangen hat, was nicht mit Freiheitsstrafe ahndungs würdig ist, sollte auch nicht eine Fußfessel bekommen. Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist, dann hat der Staat dafür zusorgen, das diese Person entsprechend aus dem Verkehr gezogen wird. Aber ist der Staat nicht in der Lage, eine Person die Überwacht werden muss (anscheinend doch eine Gefährdung, warum sonst die Überwachung), dies immer zu garantieren und rechtzeitig einzugreifen, dann müssen sie andere Maßnahmen finden und solange diese in den Knast stecken.


Hausarrest ist eine Strafe. Da geht es nicht nur um die Überwachung. Es gibt aber auch andere Gründe für eine Fußfessel, z.B. für Leute, die bestimmte Orte nicht betreten dürfen oder bestimmten Orten oder Personen nicht zu nahe kommen dürfen. Dem muss nicht eine konkrete Gefährdung zugrunde liegen, ganz im Gegenteil. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, wenn der Richter von einer Gefährdung ausgeht, dann gibt es auch keine Fußfessel.



> Denn drausen laufen nur Straftäter rum, die besser Gestellt sind (in welcher Form auch immer) oder Personen, von den der Staat (bei der Verurteilung) 100% Sicher ist, das keine weitere Gefahr für Leib und Leben andere besteht.


100%ige Sicherheit existiert nicht, das ist reine Illusion.



stawacz schrieb:


> oder auch nicht,wie heute gesehen.


Irren ist menschlich. Woher soll ich wissen, dass DU morgen niemanden umbringen wirst? Denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Du scheinst dich in letzter Zeit aber auch immer mehr zu radikalisieren. Lies dir doch bitte noch mal durch, was du hier geschrieben hast...


Wir reden hier von einer kleinen Richtladung, die dem Delinquenten eine schmerzhafte, aber nicht lebensbedrohliche Verletzung zufügen soll, keine Bombe, die den halben Block in die Luft jagt. Das Äquivalent zu einem Schuss in den Fuß.
Und nein, ich radikalisiere mich nicht immer weiter, ich war schon immer bereit, notfalls auch zu...extremeren Mitteln zu greifen, falls die Situation es erfordert.


----------



## Denjo86 (26. Juli 2016)

Ja es sind immer die Böse Spiele schuld ist doch immer die selbe Leier. Das aber die Leute die dann Amok laufen einen Dachschaden haben spielt keine rolle ist echt zum kotzen.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wir reden hier von einer kleinen Richtladung, die dem Delinquenten eine schmerzhafte, aber nicht lebensbedrohliche Verletzung zufügen soll, keine Bombe, die den halben Block in die Luft jagt. Das Äquivalent zu einem Schuss in den Fuß.
> Und nein, ich radikalisiere mich nicht immer weiter, ich war schon immer bereit, notfalls auch zu...extremeren Mitteln zu greifen, falls die Situation es erfordert.


Welche "Situation" bitte schön? Wir reden hier von einer Fußfessel, die bewusst nur in Fällen angeordnet wird, in denen keine akute Gefährdung von der Person auszugehen scheint. Das ist keine aktute Gefahrensituation und auch keine Notwehrsituation. Von einem Notfall kann man hier also überhaupt nicht sprechen. Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen, wie du das rechtfertigen willst, wenn das Ding fälschlich auslösen sollte.

Außerdem, mal ganz davon abgesehen, was ich moralisch und juristisch davon halte, was soll das überhaupt bringen? Entweder die Ladung ist so schwach, dass sie den Täter nicht wirklich aufhält, oder sie ist so stark, dass sie ihn ernsthaft gefährdet. Daher ist es auch praktisch keine gute Idee. Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass eine Person gefährlich ist, muss sie entweder hinter Gitter (wenn man Beweise hat), oder sie muss klassisch von echten Menschen überwacht werden, die im wirklichen(!) Notfall eine aktive Entscheidung treffen müssen. Das kann und sollte man nicht einfach so der Technik überlassen.


----------



## USA911 (27. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> 100%ige Sicherheit existiert nicht, das ist reine Illusion.
> Irren ist menschlich. Woher soll ich wissen, dass DU morgen niemanden umbringen wirst? Denk mal drüber nach.



Daher der Zusatz "(bei der Verurteilung)", das immer was passieren kann ist logisch. Ich sehe hier das Problem beim Staat / Medien. Die Fußfesseln gibt es seit wieviel Jahren? Wie konnte es früher funktionieren, das die heutigen "Fußfesselkanditaten", eine Fußfessel brauchen und früher (80er/90er), nicht brauchten, aber das selbe Verhindert / nicht Verhindert wurde? Schließlich bauschen die Medien das auf und jedes Medium musste ja alle x-Minuten einen Bericht bringen, mit x "Experten" unter dem Deckmantel der Informierung der Bevölkerung, ohne das sie neue Informationen haben noch hatten.


----------



## Spassbremse (27. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Welche "Situation" bitte schön? Wir reden hier von einer Fußfessel, die bewusst nur in Fällen angeordnet wird, in denen keine akute Gefährdung von der Person auszugehen scheint. Das ist keine aktute Gefahrensituation und auch keine Notwehrsituation. Von einem Notfall kann man hier also überhaupt nicht sprechen. Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen, wie du das rechtfertigen willst, wenn das Ding fälschlich auslösen sollte.



Wir reden hier aber konkret über einen Fall wie diesen: Berlin:*Getöteter Islamist Rafik Y. galt Behörden als hochgefährlich - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Der Kerl wurde von allen Beteiligten als brandgefährlich (zurecht!) eingestuft, aber nachdem er seine Haftstrafe verbüßt hatte, musste er von Gesetz wegen freigelassen werden. Die nachträgliche Sicherungsverwahrung wurde m. E. ja zurecht vom EGMR gekippt.
Also entschied man sich für das Konzept "Fußfessel" und fortlaufende Überwachung, wobei von vornherein aufgrund der dünnen Personaldecke klar war, dass es keine 24/7 Beobachtung geben konnte.



> Entweder die Ladung ist so schwach, dass sie den Täter nicht wirklich aufhält, oder sie ist so stark, dass sie ihn ernsthaft gefährdet.



Wie auch immer die technische Umsetzung im Detail aussieht, ist doch egal - und wenn die Zündkapsel nur einen Bolzen durch den Fuß treibt - das ist äußerst schmerzhaft, verhindert erfolgreich eine Flucht und ist absolut nicht lebensbedrohlich.



Spoiler



Das kann ich übrigens aus erster Hand bestätigen, weil ich mir selbst schon einmal aus Versehen (eigentlich logisch) mit meiner eigenen Armbrust in den Fuß geschossen habe...


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> ...


Um das jetzt an der Stelle abzukürzen: Ich bin nicht für eine derartige Lösung. Das erscheint mir mit dem Prinzip eines freiheitlichen Rechtsstaates nicht kompatibel. Wie schon an anderer Stelle erwähnt kann sich eine solche Gesellschaft imo auch nicht umfassend vor allen Gefahren schützen, ohne die eigenen Werte und Freiheiten zu verraten. Ich persönlich habe lieber weniger Schutz und bewahre dafür eben diese Art der Gesellschaft. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung, du darfst natürlich bei deiner bleiben. 


Zum Thema des Threads übrigens: 
https://www.facebook.com/Channel4News/videos/10153918901796939/

Die Opfer in München waren fast alle junge Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund, viele davon Muslime. Es geht wirklich unter die Haut, wenn man die Schicksale so direkt präsentiert bekommt. Aber lieber den Opfern mediale Aufmerksamkeit schenken als dem Täter.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Juli 2016)

Ah Täter mit bekannten Aggressionspotential die man aber nicht im Knast lassen darf haben dann also freie Fahrt? 

Nein danke. Ich wäre für die Fußfessel die bei Manipulation entsprechend austeilt. Und wenn an den Fesseln nicht "herummanipuliert" wird sind diese ausfallsicher. Und wenn einer manipuliert sollte er die Folgen zu spüren bekommen. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Zybba (27. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und wenn an den Fesseln nicht "herummanipuliert" wird sind diese ausfallsicher.


Hast du für die Aussage eine Quelle?
Ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen, dass ein technisches/elektronisches Gerät gänzlich ausfallsicher ist.


----------



## Spassbremse (27. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Um das jetzt an der Stelle abzukürzen: Ich bin nicht für eine derartige Lösung. Das erscheint mir mit dem Prinzip eines freiheitlichen Rechtsstaates nicht kompatibel.



Es wäre aber schön, wenn Du ausführen würdest, warum eine solche Maßnahme in Deinen Augen mit einem freiheitlichen Rechtsstaat nicht kompatibel wäre.
In beiden Fällen wurden die Täter, nachdem sie trotz Fußfessel andere Menschen angreifen, verletzten bzw. sogar töten konnten, von der Polizei erschossen. Ich bin der Meinung, durch eine solche "Vorrichtung" erhöhte sich zumindest die Wahrscheinlichkeit beträchtlich, dass alle Beteiligten, inklusive der (potentiellen) Täter, überleben. Wie gesagt, häng Dich nicht an der "Sprengkapsel", oder was auch immer auch: es geht um eine technische Lösung, die im Fall einer Manipulation durch den Delinquenten für eine temporäre Immobilisierung der Person sorgt, es geht nicht darum, bleibende oder lebensgefährliche Verletzungen zu verursachen.

Ich halte diesen Ansatz übrigens für weitaus humaner, als im worst case dann ein paar unschuldige Tote PLUS einen toten Täter zu haben. 

Oder bereitet Dir die bloße Vorstellung einer "technischen" Lösung Unbehagen? Kann ich zu einem gewissen Grad nachvollziehen, aber ebenso, dass die Entwicklung diesbezüglich unaufhaltsam ist:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsung_SGR-A1

Dieses "Maschinchen" ist nur ein Pionier, weitere sollen und werden folgen. Und auch hierzulande wird von der Politik der Einsatz von solchen Geräten ergebnisoffen diskutiert.
Ich muss sagen, mir persönlich schmeckt die Vorstellung auch nicht und stehe solchen Konzepten eher skeptisch-ablehnend gegenüber.



> Wie schon an anderer Stelle erwähnt kann sich eine solche Gesellschaft imo auch nicht umfassend vor allen Gefahren schützen, ohne die eigenen Werte und Freiheiten zu verraten. Ich persönlich habe lieber weniger Schutz und bewahre dafür eben diese Art der Gesellschaft. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung, du darfst natürlich bei deiner bleiben.



Allgemein gesprochen, stimme ich Dir da uneingeschränkt zu. Konkret bin ich ganz bei Dir, wenn durch völlig aus dem Ruder gelaufene Überwachungsmaßnahmen die Freiheit aller Bürger massiv eingeschränkt wird.
Aber an technischen Zwangsmaßnahmen, um NACHWEISLICH gefährliche Personen UNTER KONTROLLE zu halten, kann ich beim besten Willen nichts Verwerfliches finden, weder aus rechtlicher, noch aus ethischer Sicht.


----------



## stawacz (27. Juli 2016)

und weiter geht der täglliche wahnsinn Troisdorf: Chirurg sollte enthauptet werden - FOCUS Online


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. Juli 2016)

*Amoklauf in München: Killerspiele am Pranger, Innenminister: &quot;Schädliche Wirkung&quot;*

Ah ja. Der Arzt, der gestern von einem Deutschen getötet wurde, ist schon kein Thema mehr für dich?

Passte leider nicht ins Panikmuster. War ja ein deutscher Täter.


----------



## WeeFilly (27. Juli 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wäre ich z.B. Bundeskanzler, ich würde mir die alle holen, auch wenn die Bundeswehr durch die Städte marschieren müsste. Solchen Leuten darf man keine Sekunde Luft lassen. Die müssen Angst vor uns haben und nicht umgekehrt.



Na, da kann ich ja noch auf einen vernünftigen Bundespräsidenten hoffen.  Ich weiß nämlich nicht, was mir lieber wäre, "Terror" oder Bundeswehr in den Straßen... (Ich habe jetzt schon Angst vor euch...)


----------



## stawacz (27. Juli 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ah ja. Der Arzt, der gestern von einem Deutschen getötet wurde, ist schon kein Thema mehr für dich?




du kannst mir gerne mal aufzählen wie viele solcher taten in den letzten ein zwei jahren auf deutsche konten gehen.danach fang ich dann an ok? es is absolut lächerlich die ein zwei fälle,die alle jubeljahre mal auftreten gegen die täglichen aktionen in ganz europa von menschen mit migrationshintergrund aufzurechnen.zu mal man auch mal die relation sehen muss..wie viele deutsche haben wir im land,,wie viele migranten,,,was glaubst du,wo is prozentual gesehen,der anteil der straftäter höher?

was ich damit sagen will is.wenn von 60-70 mio alle paar monate mal einer durchdreht,dann is das normal..das gibt es in jedem land.wenn aber von ner 10-15 mio (ohne genaue zahlen zu kennen.ich mein auf jedenfall alle.auch die die schon jahrelang hier sind,oder hier geboren)gruppe jeden tag was zu lesen is,dann is da die quote schon weit höher


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. Juli 2016)

*Amoklauf in München: Killerspiele am Pranger, Innenminister: &quot;Schädliche Wirkung&quot;*

Ich werde hier ganz sicher keine Aufzählung starten und meine Lebenszeit damit verschwenden, Gewalttaten zu dokumentieren. 
Das kannst du gerne machen, wenn du darin deinen Lebenssinn gefunden hast. 

Du selbst hattest die Meldung aus Berlin hier im Thread gebracht und schnell das Interesse verloren, als klar wurde, dass der Fall nicht in dein Muster passt. 

Das einzige, das ich mit meiner Bemerkung ankreide, ist dein zynisches Desinteresse an den Opfern deutscher Bekloppter. Als wenn man da nicht ganz so tot sei. 

Du hast eine völlig selektive Wahrnehmung. Du sagst selbst, du kennst keine genauen Zahlen. Du pickst dir jetzt jeden Tag die Opfer ausländischer Attacken raus, die gerade eh mehr in den Medien präsent sind, weil die Verbrechen deutscher Täter scheinbar schon zur Normalität gehören und nur noch in den Lokalmedien stattfinden, und tust so, als seien das objektive, evidente Daten.

Das macht mich langsam wütend. Als wenn zB die 150 Toten, die Andreas Lubitz auf dem Gewissen hat, weniger tot und tragisch sind, als die 84 Toten von Nizza. 
Oder fragst du mal nach den zivilen Drohnenopfern im Nahen Osten? Den USA sei dank...

Entschuldige meinen scharfen Ton, aber Menschen können generell Scheiße sein. Das sind sie jeden Tag, mit jeder Nationalität und Religion auf der ganzen Welt.

Und damit bin ich hier auch raus. Muss was Schöneres im Leben geben als das.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (27. Juli 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> du kannst mir gerne mal aufzählen wie viele solcher taten in den letzten ein zwei jahren auf deutsche konten gehen.danach fang ich dann an ok? es is absolut lächerlich die ein zwei fälle,die alle jubeljahre mal auftreten gegen die täglichen aktionen in ganz europa von menschen mit migrationshintergrund aufzurechnen.zu mal man auch mal die relation sehen muss..wie viele deutsche haben wir im land,,wie viele migranten,,,was glaubst du,wo is prozentual gesehen,der anteil der straftäter höher?
> 
> was ich damit sagen will is.wenn von 60-70 mio alle paar monate mal einer durchdreht,dann is das normal..das gibt es in jedem land.wenn aber von ner 10-15 mio (ohne genaue zahlen zu kennen.ich mein auf jedenfall alle.auch die die schon jahrelang hier sind,oder hier geboren)gruppe jeden tag was zu lesen is,dann is da die quote schon weit höher



Dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass täglich in Deutschland irgendwo Straftaten ausgeübt werden. Ob nun Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund beteiligt sind oder das eine Straftat ausschließlich unter deutscher Beteiligung geschieht. Der Focus, Spiegel ... berichtet nicht über alles, was in Deutschland tagtäglich geschieht. 
Nur weil zurzeit diese Straftaten herausgepickt werden, heißt es nicht, dass unsere deutsche Heiter-Ei-Ei-Ei-Fröhlich-Welt von den bösen bösen Ausländern (weil ja mal grundsätzlich alle von woanders böse und verkommen sind) gefährdet ist.


----------



## Zybba (27. Juli 2016)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Ja, mediale Panikmache ist in der Regel gar nicht gut... Und das ist genau das, was zur Zeit geschieht.


Passenderweise hab ich vorhin beim Musik hören die Zeile aufgeschnappt: "Angst ist 'ne Massenvernichtungswaffe".
Da musste ich direkt an das Thema denken.


----------



## Spassbremse (27. Juli 2016)

> "[FONT=&quot]Auch eine Bekannte einer Mutter einer Mitschülerin berichtet, dass der leicht hinkende und linkisch wirkende David S. von Mitschülern "gequält" worden sei. Man habe ihn gefesselt und geschminkt, während des Sportunterrichts auf seine Privatklamotten uriniert, ihn verprügelt und beleidigt."[/FONT]



Quelle: Amoklauf - Gefesselt, verprügelt, auf Kleidung uriniert - München - Süddeutsche.de

Das ist natürlich keine Rechtfertigung für die Taten, geschweige denn Verständnis - aber zumindest ist das für mich eine nachvollziehbare Erklärung der Tat.


----------



## knarfe1000 (27. Juli 2016)

Mobbing ist ein Riesenproblem. Und sicher ein weitaus wichtigerer Faktor bei der Auslösung von Amoktaten als alle "Killerspiele" es jemals sein könnten.


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Oder bereitet Dir die bloße Vorstellung einer "technischen" Lösung Unbehagen? Kann ich zu einem gewissen Grad nachvollziehen, aber ebenso, dass die Entwicklung diesbezüglich unaufhaltsam ist:
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsung_SGR-A1
> 
> ...


Das ist der springende Punkt. Ich halte diese Entwicklung für gefährlich, zumal das auch mega leicht missbraucht werden kann. Es sollten imo immer Menschen situativ entscheiden, was in einer Extremsituation getan wird. Und zwar Menschen, die direkt vor Ort sind und die Lage einschätzen und bewerten können. Klar hat das System Lücken, aber das rechtfertigt imo nicht, das an Maschinen auszulagern, Maschinen, die fehlerhaft sein können, Maschinen, die gehackt werden können, Maschinen, die vom "Betreiber" ausgenutzt werden können. Und natürlich bin ich mir im Klaren, dass derartiges auch bei uns diskutiert wird. Aber das heißt ja nicht, dass wir dem auch zustimmen müssen bzw. uns in diese Richtung bewegen müssen. Wie wir Technik nutzen, entscheiden wir immer noch im Rahmen unserer demokratischen Systeme (hoffentlich). Und ich bin durchaus der Meinung, dass es möglich ist, bestimmte Entwicklung hier aufzuhalten oder gar ganz abzuwenden. 



> Allgemein gesprochen, stimme ich Dir da uneingeschränkt zu. Konkret bin ich ganz bei Dir, wenn durch völlig aus dem Ruder gelaufene Überwachungsmaßnahmen die Freiheit aller Bürger massiv eingeschränkt wird.
> Aber an technischen Zwangsmaßnahmen, um NACHWEISLICH gefährliche Personen UNTER KONTROLLE zu halten, kann ich beim besten Willen nichts Verwerfliches finden, weder aus rechtlicher, noch aus ethischer Sicht.


Wer darf denn bewerten, welche Person nachweislich gefährlich für die Gesellschaft ist, dass es eine derartige "radikale" Maßnahme rechtfertigt? Ein einzelner Psychologe? Ein Richter? Ein Gremium? Der Verfassungsschutz? Welche Kriterien müssen für den Einsatz erfüllt werden? Und wenn konkrete Beweise vorliegen, warum wird derjenige dann nicht konkret (neu) angeklagt? Ich sehe hier einfach das massive Missbrauchspotenzial, trotz der vielleicht guten Absichten. Was heute der angebliche islamistische Fundamentalist ist, ist morgen vielleicht der linke Aktivist? Das mag weit hergeholt klingen, aber wir haben ja an den ganzen Kameras und technischen Systemen im Internet gesehen, wie leicht staatliche Gewalt technische Hilfsmittel zur Überwachung und Kontrolle ausnutzen kann, auch unter Umgehung der demokratischen und rechtsstaatlichen Entscheidungswege. Außerdem halte ich es für einen Eingriff in die persönlichen Freiheitsrechte des Individuums. Wer kein Verbrechen begangen hat, der sollte auch nicht als Verbrecher behandelt werden, und wer seine Strafe abgebrummt hat, sollte wieder die Chance haben, sich in die Gesellschaft zu integrieren. Ich persönlich finde das mit der Fußfessel an sich schon eine fragewürdige Praxis vor diesem Hintergrund, aber eine "aggressive" Methode ist mir noch unangenehmer. Das klingt alles so ein wenig nach "vorbeugender Rechtssprechung", was ja bei der Sicherheitsverwahrung zurecht kassiert wurde. Es ist meiner Meinung nach keine Schwäche des Systems, dass auch seine Feinde seine grundlegenden Rechte und Freiheiten haben. Das ist ja gerade der Kern des Rechtsstaates, dass gleiche Rechte und Freiheiten für jedermann, unabhängig von der politischen Einstellung, gelten.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Ah Täter mit bekannten Aggressionspotential die man aber nicht im Knast lassen darf haben dann also freie Fahrt?


Jein. Zum einen ist eine Person, die ihre Strafe abgesessen hat, nach unserem Rechtsverständnis kein Täter mehr sondern ein ganz normaler Bürger wie du und ich, der die gleichen Rechte und Freiheiten genießt. Zum anderen gibt es nach wie vor die klassischen "menschlichen" Wege der Überwachung von Personen, falls das die staatlichen Behörden für angemessen halten. Aber natürlich kann das keine 100%ige Sicherheit bieten. Das muss ein freiheitlicher, demokratischer Rechtsstaat meiner Meinung nach jedoch aushalten können, auch wenn es dann mal schief geht.


----------



## Spassbremse (27. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> [...] und wer seine Strafe abgebrummt hat, sollte wieder die Chance haben, sich in die Gesellschaft zu integrieren.



Grundsätzlich ja, aber wir "verhandeln" hier immer noch einen relativen Spezialfall. Und genau um den geht's.

Wir haben folgende Ausgangslage: - einen schwer gestörten, aggressiven Täter, der, auch nach Verbüßen seiner Haftstrafe bereits von sich auch erneute Taten ankündigt.
                                                            - eine Justiz, die aber eben nicht willkürlich Haftstrafen verhängen bzw. verlängern kann, selbst wenn es dafür gute Gründe gäbe (nota bene: ich finde das gut, das ist eine Errungenschaft des Rechtsstaates)
                                                            - die einzige Möglichkeit, die der Gesetzgeber *aktuell* einräumt, ist eine Dauerüberwachung - die sich aber nur technisch, nicht personell 24/7 bewerkstelligen lässt. 



> Ich persönlich finde das mit der Fußfessel an sich schon eine fragewürdige Praxis vor diesem Hintergrund, aber eine "aggressive" Methode ist mir noch unangenehmer. Das klingt alles so ein wenig nach "vorbeugender Rechtssprechung", was ja bei der Sicherheitsverwahrung zurecht kassiert wurde. Es ist meiner Meinung nach keine Schwäche des Systems, dass auch seine Feinde seine grundlegenden Rechte und Freiheiten haben. Das ist ja gerade der Kern des Rechtsstaates, dass gleiche Rechte und Freiheiten für jedermann, unabhängig von der politischen Einstellung, gelten.



Vollkommen richtig, aber es gilt, Täter- und Opferschutz abzuwägen. So, wie der Einsatz von tödlicher Gewalt in einer Notwehr- bzw. Nothilfesituation angemessen sein _kann_, ist das auch bei einer Einschränkung individueller (Freiheits-)rechte _möglicherweise_ zulässig - aber das ist immer vom Einzelfall abhängig. 



> Jein. Zum einen ist eine Person, die ihre Strafe abgesessen hat, nach unserem Rechtsverständnis kein Täter mehr sondern ein ganz normaler Bürger wie du und ich, der die gleichen Rechte und Freiheiten genießt. Zum anderen gibt es nach wie vor die klassischen "menschlichen" Wege der Überwachung von Personen, falls das die staatlichen Behörden für angemessen halten. Aber natürlich kann das keine 100%ige Sicherheit bieten.



Dieses Rechtsverständnis kommt aber dann ins Wanken, wenn der ehemalige Täter bereits bei Entlassung fröhlich erklärt, genau da weitermachen zu wollen, wo er zuvor aufgehört hat. Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich bin ein großer Freund von Resozialisierung, aber es gibt nun einmal "Menschen" da draußen, die man besser lebenslang (im Wortsinn!) gesiebte Luft atmen lässt. 



> Das muss ein freiheitlicher, demokratischer Rechtsstaat meiner Meinung nach jedoch aushalten können, auch wenn es dann mal schief geht.



Sorry, das ist irgendwie zynisch. Ohne polemisch sein zu wollen, aber möchtest Du dann den Angehörigen der Opfer erklären, dass man das als "demokratischer Rechtsstaat" aushalten muss?

Natürlich kann es keine 100% Sicherheit geben. Und, wie ich weiter oben schon geschrieben habe, ist ein gefühltes "Mehr" an Sicherheit es nicht wert, unsere Freiheits- und Menschenrechte dafür zu opfern - aber trotzdem können und dürfen wir erwarten, dass der Staat (im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Möglichkeiten) alles nur Erdenkliche versucht, um Bürger vor Tätern zu schützen.


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ja, aber wir "verhandeln" hier immer noch einen relativen Spezialfall. Und genau um den geht's.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


Du hast völlig recht, das ist natürlich ein Spezial- und vor allem ein Grenzfall, bei dem der Rechtsstaat schlicht an seine Grenzen stößt. Das ist mir ebenso bewusst wie dir. Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass wie die "rote Linie" für das, was der Staat im Rahmen seiner gesetzlichen Möglichkeiten tun kann und sollte, an unterschiedlichen Punkten ziehen, sprich, dass wir unterschiedliche Auffassungen davon haben, wie persönlichen Freiheiten und öffentliche Sicherheit konkret zu vereinbaren sind. Dafür gibt es imo auch leider keine Patentlösung, sowas sollte im demokratischen und rationalen Diskurs geklärt werden (was allerdings vor dem Hintergrund einer offenbar verängstigen und fast hysterischen Bevölkerung eher schwierig ist).

Dass meine Aussage zynisch ist, finde ich eigentlich nicht, gerade vor dem Hintergrund, dass der Rechtsstaat hier so oder so an seine Grenzen stößt. Andere würden uns beiden vielleicht vorwerfen, dass wir zynisch seien, weil wir einen umfassenden Überwachungs- und Polizeistaat mit Rasterfandung etc. ablehnen, weil das ja Opfer vermeiden könnte. Aber ist es das? Es ist ja nicht so, dass es für so eine Position nicht gute Gründe gäbe. Leider wird dieses "Blaming Game" in den USA recht offen betrieben, als z.B. die US-Regierung der New York Times mitteilte, dass sie bei einem erneuten Anschlag "Blut an ihren Händen hätten", wenn sie einen Artikel zur Massenüberwachung von US-Bürgern durch die NSA veröffentlichen. Auf dieses Niveau sollten wir uns imo nicht herablassen (also wir beide nicht und die öffentliche Diskussion in Deutschland möglichst auch nicht).


----------



## Spassbremse (27. Juli 2016)

Oder, um mal einen Vergleich zur Fiktion zu bemühen:

Du bist Professor X, ich eher Magneto 



Spoiler



Strong Disclaimer: das soll nicht heißen, dass ich so denken und handeln würde, wie Magneto...bevor mir das wieder jemand unterstellen möchte.


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Juli 2016)

F.A.Z. exklusiv: Amokläufer von München war Rechtsextremist - Politik - FAZ



> Der Täter von München, Ali David S., war ein Rassist mit rechtsextremistischem Weltbild. Er habe es als „Auszeichnung“ verstanden, dass sein Geburtstag, der 20. April 1998, auf den Geburtstag von Adolf Hitler fiel. Das erfuhr die F.A.Z. aus Sicherheitskreisen. Entsprechende Aussagen über seine Begeisterung für Hitler stammen demnach aus dem engsten Umfeld von S. Auch sei S., der aus einer iranischen Familie stammt, stolz darauf gewesen, als Iraner und als Deutscher „Arier“ zu sein. Ursprünglich gilt Iran als die Heimat der Arier. Türken und Araber habe S. hingegen gehasst. Er habe ein „Höherwertigkeitsgefühl“ ihnen gegenüber gehegt.
> 
> Die Ermittler gehen daher auch der Hypothese nach, ob S. bei seiner Tat gezielt Menschen mit ausländischer Herkunft getötet hat. Alle seine neun Opfer hatten einen Migrationshintergrund, sechs waren Jugendliche zwischen 14 und 17 Jahren, zwei waren junge Erwachsene im Alter von 19 und 20 Jahren. Drei Jugendliche waren türkischstämmig, zudem wurde eine 45 Jahre alte türkische Frau getötet. Drei andere Jugendliche - ein Junge und zwei Mädchen - waren Kosovo-Albaner.
> 
> ...



Das sollte uns allen wieder als Mahnung dienen, dass nicht nur der religiöse Fundamentalismus sondern auch der Nationalismus unglaublich leicht instrumentalisiert und in extreme, radikale Untaten umgemünzt werden kann. Rassismus in all seinen Formen ist eine Seuche, die wir an allen Ecken bekämpfen müssen, egal unter welchem Deckmantel sie sich befindet.


----------



## Spassbremse (31. Juli 2016)

Frankreich: Muslime verweigern Beisetzung von Kirchen-Attentäter - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Ein gutes und richtiges Signal. Man muss den Terroristen klar machen, "Ihr-seid-verdammt-nochmal-keine Muslime, ihr habt jegliches Recht auf ein anständiges Begräbnis verwirkt."

Einäschern und Asche ins Meer/Fließgewässer streuen.


----------



## Bonkic (31. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (31. Juli 2016)

"Erwachsene spielen Redakteursberuf nach." 

Naja, was soll man erwarten...
Hauptsache reißerische Headline.
Ich finde es schon schade, dass die Medien so agieren "müssen".
Wirklich gut/stolz kann man sich nach so einem Aufmacher doch nicht fühlen?

Edit: Ich nehme es zurück. Man kann sich in solche Leute einfach nicht hineinversetzen.


----------



## Scholdarr (1. August 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Einäschern und Asche ins Meer/Fließgewässer streuen.


Ist doch schön. Meine Mama will es z.B. genau so haben. 

Und wer bestimmt eigentlich, wer ein Muslim ist? Es gibt bei den Muslimen keinen Obermacker, der bestimmt, was in seiner Kirche abgeht, wie etwa der Papo bei den Katholiken, oder bin ich da schief gewickelt?


----------



## Spassbremse (1. August 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ist doch schön. Meine Mama will es z.B. genau so haben.
> 
> Und wer bestimmt eigentlich, wer ein Muslim ist? Es gibt bei den Muslimen keinen Obermacker, der bestimmt, was in seiner Kirche abgeht, wie etwa der Papo bei den Katholiken, oder bin ich da schief gewickelt?



Das geistige UND weltliche Oberhaupt der Muslime ist der Kalif ("Nachfolger des Propheten"). Bereits hier wird's kompliziert, denn die Schiiten weigern sich, den sunnitischen Kalif anzuerkennen, nachdem ihr "Amtsinhaber", Ali, gemeuchelt wurde.

Ergo gibt's für die Schiiten seit 661 keinen Kalifen mehr, hier stellen die (Groß)ajatollahs die _*religiösen *_ Führer (gilt strenggenommen nur für die 12er-Schia, aber wir wollen's nicht verkomplizieren). 

Einen "echten" Kalifen gibt's aber auch bei den Sunniten seit 1258 nicht mehr, nachdem die Mongolen Bagdad erobert, zerstört und so ziemlich alles und jeden, inklusive des Kalifen, massakriert hatten.

Die osmanischen Sultane übernahmen irgendwann, einige Jahrhunderte später, formal den Titel des Kalifen, aber auch das endete mit dem Zerfall des osmanischen Reiches.

Heute gibt es also keinen "Obermacker" mehr, wenn man einmal von dem selbsterklärten "Kalifen" der IS-Spinner absieht.


----------

